# I GOT IT!  Tiffany Sola Yellow Diamond Ring!!!



## kohl_mascara

My darling boyfriend and I went to Tiffany & Co today for our morning appointment.  By noon, I was a proud owner of the Tiffany Sola Yellow Diamond!!! 

I tried on two rings with very similar specs: one a fancy yellow and the other a fancy intense.  I ended up getting the fancy yellow!  

Specs of my ring are (first pic): .68 Fancy Yellow IF in a micropave halo setting with 72 round, white diamonds with a total carat weight of .35 for the setting.

Specs of the fancy intense are (second pic): .60 Fancy Intense (don't remember the clarity).  You can definitely tell the Intense is more saturated than the yellow, but I preferred the lemony yellow more to the dark yellow of the intense/vivids.

Currently, it is being resized.  I wear a size 5.5 and in the picture, it is a size 6.  Because of the double halo design, the center stone looks much more substantial than it really is!  That also means it was great on our wallets! 

Our plan is to keep it in a safe in the meantime before the proposal, so I can't wear it 'til then.  But we have it!  I'm so excited!  I hope these pics help anyone who are curious/are thinking about getting the Tiffany Sola ring - it's fabulous!

I'll post pics of the ring later paired with the novo wedding band!


----------



## Contessa

GIRL I LOVE IT!!!!!!

I'm SO happy for you!!!! I'd have chosen the one you did as well!! It looks INCREDIBLE on your hand!!!!!! You must be ecstatic!!!!

WOW.......love it......you're making me think about getting a double halo down the line.....

I have a Novo-esque band & I'll bet yours will look amazing together.......you might want to consider adding a tiny 1mm spacer plat band between the 2. 

Definitely MORE PICS!!!!!! I'd love to see the side profile.

STUNNING ring.......


----------



## Swanky

Wow, it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see lots more pics!!


----------



## just_jill325

ooh yayayya!!!! glad you finally got it!! Can't wait for more pics too!!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*Contessa*, your ring is as beautiful as can be without a halo! And more importantly, it's BIG.  Only small center stones need halos - it's the push-up bra of A cups LOL

Thank you *Swanky Mama of Three * and *just_jill325*!!!  I'm so happy!  I can't stop smiling!!!   I'll post the pic of the ring + novo band as soon as I upload it from my phone!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have a pretty bad pic of my ring from the top view - you can see from this angle how small the center carat is (the halo does wonders )!  Next to it are two pendants, both 1 carat center each and I believe they are around 18k.


----------



## Contessa

YOU are a sweetheart!! 

The sola is such a unique ring......from what I've read through your posts, it completely suits your personality! I'm SO happy it's finally yours!!!

When is the proposal???? Tell me....with that kind of ring.....& knowing you've seen it......he won't make you wait that long, will he??!!!


----------



## artsygirl

Congrats! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I am totally thrilled for you! Your ring is incredibly gorgeous! I love it so much - ENJOY and CONGRATS in advance!


----------



## Jasp

I love a ring with color.  It's truly beautiful.  Where it in good health when the time comes and may it bring you many years of happiness.  Mine has rubies and I still love it today.


----------



## nyc_cady

LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE, IT!!!!!  Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

kohl_mascara - ? for you - On Tiffany site, they picture one Tiffany Sola for $7100. Do you think that it is fancy yellow or fancy intense? And what would you guess the size to be? Thanks!


----------



## Contessa

Your ring/centre stone are just the right size IMHO. Anything larger would look clunky & non-feminine.....& very cocktail-like. I'm glad you went with the size you did- it looks young and modern.


----------



## dialv

Wow, your ring is beautiful.  I am so happy for you and a yellow diamond is breathtaking.


----------



## einseine

it!!! Congratulations!


----------



## laurayuki

CONGRATS!!!!!! OMG It's so beautiful!  really have a soft spot for fancy yellow diamonds. prices are very reasonable!


----------



## faye119

Congratulations!!!!! it looks stunning on you!!!! I am really happy for you!


----------



## wild child

That ring is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Beautiful!!!! And it looks much bigger on your hand!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *artsygirl*, *Hokaplan*, *Jasp*, *nyc_cady*, *dialv*, *einseine*, *laurayuki*, *faye119*, *gimmethebag* and *wild child*!!!

I am happy beyond words!  

*Contessa*, I have NO IDEA when he'll do it. . .he is making it seem like he will make me wait a year before I can see it on my hand  I hope he's just teasing me! And thank you!  I think I did a good job picking that size also hehe.  I did try on a 1 carat and it DID look like a cocktail ring.  I also tried on a .88 and I thought it was a great size and loved it, but it still looked TOO big.  My bf and I didn't want our practical moms thinking we were frivolous and squandering of our hard earned money haha

*hokaplan*, the ring in the picture is a fancy yellow and I believe the carat weight is a .31?  You can call customer service and they will tell you exactly what the specs are  

*faye119*, YOUR sola is stunning too! Please join the fun and post your pics as well 

Here is the pic of the ring + novo band   Excuse my demented pinky - I have abnormally small pinkies :shame:


----------



## designerdiva40

Your ring is absolutely stunning, I love it, congratulations & enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Bentley1

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Wow, simply GORGEOUS.  I absolutely adore the lemony yellow that you chose.  It looks perfect on your hand.  I can't stop looking at the picture you posted with the novo band.  Very classy and chic, you have excellent taste!

What a perfect morning you have had.  Hope you get to wear it permanently VERY soon!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *designerdiva40* and *bentley1*!  I hope I get to wear it soon too! Doesn't it look wonderful with the novo band?  Even though the novo is meant to be a set with another ring, I think it's paired perfectly with the sola too!

*laurayuki*, that's why I love the Tiffany sola ring!  I would never have thought that Tiffany would make such reasonable and affordable yellow diamond ring!  Even with the price increase on the 15th (that's why we decided to jump the gun now vs. later!) the prices still aren't that bad!

Btw just for comparison, I saw around a 1 carat fancy intense yellow diamond ring at HW in the micropave cushion setting in Bev Hills and the ring was 23k whereas a 1 carat fancy intense Tiffany sola starts at 15k.

And. . if anyone is interested, Tiffany also makes yellow diamonds in the legacy setting too! They are extremely pricey though!


----------



## Bagaday

It is stunning - how wonderful for the both of you!!!  Congrats (in advance) and please post more pics once it is on your finger to stay.


----------



## Candice0985

love love love love it!!! congratulations. I cant wait for your bf to propose so we can have more pictures!!!


----------



## ~Princess~

Congratulations, what a stunning ring!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

It's a beautiful ring and I hope just the beginning of a great adventure for you & yours!


----------



## windycityaj

Holy crap, I think I just fainted.....absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Greenstar

OMG you must be as high as a kite-Congrats


----------



## narcissistmas

that ring is just perfect, i used to not like colored stones for an e-ring but now... the yellow is just so perfect and classy.


----------



## bb10lue

Omg!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!Its so pretty and looks just PERFECT on your finger!! You make me want a yellow diamond ring now....would be so perfect as a RHR~


----------



## ame

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *bagaday*, *Candice0985*, *~Princess~*, *Kitsunegrl*, *windycityaj* - I was floored when I saw the ring in person too! *Greenstar*, *narcissistmas* - I'm glad I changed your mind  and *ame*!!!

*bb10lue*, LOL I didn't know what RHR meant (I'm not hip with the forum linguo) so I googled it and found the following results: "rabbis for human rights," "resting heart rate" and "rental house rate."  Then I realized it was "RIGHT HAND RING!" hahahaha.  I was torn between a legacy or this ring, and I struck a deal with my bf that if I get this ring as my e-ring, my RHR will be a legacy!


----------



## meluvs2shop

classic & beautiful-wear it in good health.


----------



## Phillyfan

You have a wonderful bf soon to be fiance! Which color would you do in a legacy for a right hand ring?


----------



## lulilu

Congratulations!  You chose the right one -- looks beautiful on you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *meluvs2shop* and *lulilu*!

*hokaplan*, thank you!  He is wonderful!  I LOVE the green tourmaline legacy!!! I don't know if it will go well with the yellow diamond on my other hand, but I just got an idea of switching it out with my sola ring when the time comes to buy (look at me, already looking to my next ring purchase when it hasn't even been 24 hours since buying this ring!)  But I've also seen the spinel, pink tourmaline, tanzanite, aquamarine, fancy yellow diamond, purple sapphire, pink sapphire, and blue sapphire in person and I LOVE THEM ALL.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That ring is AMAZING, it looks so beautiful on you.  It's unique and classic at the same time!  I can't wait to see more pictures.  A million congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Absolutely stunning!  Congrats!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Wow Kohl...just... wow. It is absolutely gorgeous... I'm speechless...


----------



## evekitti

Congratulations!!! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## slang

one word for your ring - STUNNING!!!! 

Congrats and best wishes...hope you don't have to wait too long for the engagement to get it "officially"


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *lanasyogamama*, *purseinsanity*, *acrowcounted*, *evekitti*, and *slang*!!!

*Contessa*, I saw your band in the other thread and I LOVE IT!  You are absolutely right - it is like the novo band but better!  Do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> *Contessa*, I saw your band in the other thread and I LOVE IT!  You are absolutely right - it is like the novo band but better!  Do you mind me asking where you got it?



I came close to purchasing the Novo from Tiffany's, but I went to my jeweller who custom made my band instead  I had them choose rb's ever so slightly 'larger' than the Novo 

Here's a recent photo


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

WOW what a knock out!!! I love it! It looks so nice on you actually perfect! Congrats!!!


----------



## bb10lue

kohl_mascara said:


> *bb10lue*, LOL I didn't know what RHR meant (I'm not hip with the forum linguo) so I googled it and found the following results: "rabbis for human rights," "resting heart rate" and "rental house rate."  Then I realized it was "RIGHT HAND RING!" hahahaha.  I was torn between a legacy or this ring, and I struck a deal with my bf that if I get this ring as my e-ring, my RHR will be a legacy!



LOL you are too cute!! I've been drooling over the Aquamarine legacy for a while~was sure that it would be my RHR until i saw yours!! I'm torn now.....


----------



## Contessa

bb10lue said:


> LOL you are too cute!! I've been drooling over the Aquamarine legacy for a while~was sure that it would be my RHR until i saw yours!! I'm torn now.....



Aquamarine is my birthstone! I love that Legacy ring!


----------



## sbelle

Gorgeous!!  It looks so good on you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Sprinkles&Bling* and *sbelle*!  I'm so excited.  I can't wait until I can officially wear it . . .

*bb10lue*, the aquamarine legacy is beautiful!!! My bff's brother bought his wife a 2 ct aquamarine legacy as their first wedding anniversary gift (lucky girl!). You can't go wrong with the legacy, but then you can't go wrong with the sola either!  I vote for BOTH! LOL

*Contessa*, your jeweler is an artist!  That band looks way better than the novo band itself! You can definitely tell the RBs are bigger in your band than Tiffany's! I don't know if you saw the novo with the sola I attached earlier in the thread (I don't know how to embed pictures - am trying now).  But what do you think of the two together?






Yayyy I'm so happy I learned how to embed!


----------



## bb10lue

kohl_mascara said:


> *bb10lue*, the aquamarine legacy is beautiful!!! My bff's brother bought his wife a 2 ct aquamarine legacy as their first wedding anniversary gift (lucky girl!). You can't go wrong with the legacy, but then you can't go wrong with the sola either!  I vote for BOTH! LOL



Its a hard decision. i thought about it as my wedding gift, but SO promised getting me a WG Love bracelet to complete my tri set, so i have to get the ring myself (not that i'm complaining).


----------



## kohl_mascara

bb10lue said:


> Its a hard decision. i thought about it as my wedding gift, but SO promised getting me a WG Love bracelet to complete my tri set, so i have to get the ring myself (not that i'm complaining).



When are you thinking about getting the ring?  There will be a price increase Jan 15th, but it's not that much.  I think 3-4%? (don't quote me on this; I asked the SA how much the novo w-band will go up, and it will go up from 3000 - 3100, which is a 3.33% increase, on Jan 15th).  I love the aqua legacy and the price for it is so reasonable.  You can get a 1.77 carat for around 7k!  Not too shabby


----------



## bb10lue

kohl_mascara said:


> When are you thinking about getting the ring?  There will be a price increase Jan 15th, but it's not that much.  I think 3-4%? (don't quote me on this; I asked the SA how much the novo w-band will go up, and it will go up from 3000 - 3100, which is a 3.33% increase, on Jan 15th).  I love the aqua legacy and the price for it is so reasonable.  You can get a 1.77 carat for around 7k!  Not too shabby



My plan is around the end of the year, so not for a while, gotta save up for a new car first~! In terms of price increase, do you know if its worldwise or just US? We actually had a price decrease not too long ago as our AUD is pretty strong at the moment. But still, US is still the best place to buy Tiffany.


----------



## skyqueen

Totally gorgeous! Looks fabulous on your finger!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

bb10lue said:


> My plan is around the end of the year, so not for a while, gotta save up for a new car first~! In terms of price increase, do you know if its worldwise or just US? We actually had a price decrease not too long ago as our AUD is pretty strong at the moment. But still, US is still the best place to buy Tiffany.



Hmmm, good question!  My SA said it was just a "company wide" increase - not sure if that includes outside the US, but I'm thinking it does!  Oooo, I see you're saving up for a beemer!  Nice!  What series?


----------



## bb10lue

kohl_mascara said:


> Hmmm, good question!  My SA said it was just a "company wide" increase - not sure if that includes outside the US, but I'm thinking it does!  Oooo, I see you're saving up for a beemer!  Nice!  What series?



Oh well, all brands are raising their prices so I guess i'll just bite the bullet and buy it when i can. I'm thinking about the 3 series.


----------



## claypot

Oh beautiful! I'd seen your signature for a while about wanting the yellow diamond ring, so pleased to hear you got it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *skyqueen* and *claypot*!  So glad I got it too and I can't wait until it's done being re-sized! Customer service at Tiffany told me that my ring will be ready around the 18th!


----------



## Contessa

Kohl_Mascara, I totally love the Novo w/ your Sola. Perfect together.


----------



## asianbelle

Beautiful ring!!


----------



## pazt

gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## Longchamp

Beautiful ring and congrats on your engagement


----------



## lm3288

nice ring, Congratulations!


----------



## kbella86

Yay!! Congrats! It looks so good on your skin tone too!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *asianbelle*, *pazt*, *lm3288*, *longchamp*, and *kbella86* - I guess it's finally paying off being so pale


----------



## KristyDarling

Absolutely stunning!!! I love it when people put their own personality and unique stamp on their engagement ring. Fancies are the very definition of unique! Congrats!


----------



## Beriloffun

I've never seen a prettier yellow diamond before! I love it, congrats!


----------



## mp4

Amazing!!!!!  So happy for you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Kristydarling*, *beriloffun* and *mp4*!   I wanted the sparkle of a diamond but with the saturation of a colored gemstone, so a yellow diamond was the perfect fit!  

Again, thanks everyone! I'm so incredibly touched by everyone's responses!


----------



## AMJ

Such a pretty ring! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nutcracker

Congratulations!  It is really beautiful. Great start for a new year!


----------



## honeybeez

CONGRATULATIONS AND IT IS SO SO SO STUNNING!!! 
now my dream ring is this tiffany yellow diamond and also the hw micropave~ 
haha, ur such an enabler...  seeing this ring on you is very tempting to me.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Congratulations on your pending engagement and ring.


----------



## papertiger

I think its absolutely beautiful

Congratulations


----------



## kristenmi123

I agree......you picked out a beautiful ring!!!

very nice


----------



## leem

Absolutely beautiful!  Really breathtaking.


----------



## Ratnapur

That's just absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cates

damn girl-that ring is AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## LVShoeFan2

I am so happy for you!!  Your ring is beyond gorgeous.  Congratulations!!


----------



## ReRe

The ring is exquisite, the more pictures the better. Congrats.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *AMJ*, *nutcracker*, *honeybeez*, *Antiqueshopper*, *papertiger*, *kristenmi123*, *leem*,*Ratnapur*, *Cates*, *LVShoeFan2*, and *ReRe*!!! I'm so touched by all your responses!! I'll try to take and post more pics when it's done re-sizing!


----------



## doberman

Its beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Avril

OMG!!!!!!!!!!  I am speechless.  It is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!       It actually never entered my mind to have a coloured diamond as an engagement ring but on seeing yours, I would so love one myself (whenever SO decides to propose, that is! )  It really is gorgeous, and you have fabulous taste.  And it looks amazing on your hand!

Huge congrats to you on your upcoming engagement!  I hope your OH proposes really soon so you can get to wear that gorgeous ring really soon


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *doberman*!!

Thank you *avril*!  Ever since I saw a canary diamond at the Saks in New Orleans (while vacationing with my parents 4/5 years ago) I always had my eye on the yellow diamond!  I thought they were unattainable/outrageously expensive until I saw the ones at Tiffany's!!!  My bf wasn't thrilled with the idea of giving me a gemstone e-ring (didn't think it was special enough), but he was all up for a colored diamond! I hope you get whatever your heart desires when the time comes!


----------



## jxwilliams

This is fantastic and very unique!  Congratulations on the ring and your upcoming engagement!!


----------



## Kimf79

Congratulations!  You're ring is just gorgeous, and it looks amazing with that Novo band!!!


----------



## missgiannina

its truly beautiful congrats!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*jxwilliams*, *kim 79* and *missgianna*!!


----------



## narcissistmas

this is seriously my fav thread to check into. its just so fun to see everyone's reactions to your gorgeous ring.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Everyone on tPF is so sweet and nice! All these compliments are so encouraging and I'm so happy if I've helped anyone decide on getting or who were on the fence about a colored diamond/the sola ring. But it's also making me go a little nuts because I have to wait 2 long weeks until I can see the ring again!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Very nice, yellow was the way to go!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LOVE!!!! Congratulations! 

I wish they had this ring here in Aust, I asked my SA about after seeing your enquiry about it and she was


----------



## peace43

Beautiful ring!  Contests on your pre-engagement!  What type of wedding band will you get to go with your e-ring?


----------



## acrowcounted

I keep coming back to the forum to look at your ring! I showed the pictures to my DH because we just went through looking at a bunch of Tiffany solitaires (from 1.5 to 2.5 cts) when I upgraded a few weeks ago and I asked him how big he thought the center diamond was. His answer "hmmm thats tough...1.5 at least...maybe even 1.75..." He was shocked when I gave him the real stats.   Congrats again!


----------



## Heidiho

It is super gorgeous and I think the lighter color is perfect with your skin tone. Congrats


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *bunnymasseuse*!!  Your own beautiful yellow diamond ring helped me make my decision 

*lisalovesshoes*, that is so weird!! I know the yellow diamond collection is not at every Tiffany & Co. store BUT I do know they have a few pieces abroad internationally! Maybe call customer service and ask to see if there are any in Australia/your area?  

Thank you *peace43*, I tried on both the metro band and the novo wedding band and I love the novo!!  I posted a pic of it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/i-got-it-tiffany-sola-yellow-diamond-ring-654001-4.html#post17643056 
But I'm not sure if I should get a Tiffany band or get it custom made! (The eternity band is $3100!)

*acrowcounted*, LOL.  Your husband is my new BFF hahaha. It must be because the picture is so magnified! Thanks for the sweet story, that made my bf and I both very happy to hear!! 

Thank you *Heidiho*, I guess being pale helps in this case!


----------



## amusingten

It's stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## SweetCherries

OMG! How did I missed this gorgeous reveal from
 yesterday? Congratulations! It looks stunning on your hand!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks *kohl_mascara*!! I might do that! I showed SO your ring and it's made it's way to our list!  My local store has the yellow diamond collection as I went to the launch party but not sure why they're not aware of this particular ring!! 

Congrats again!


----------



## sjunky13

This ring is soooooooooooo stunning and gorgeous. I am sure you will love it forever. It is very classy and drop dad gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *bunnymasseuse*!!  Your own beautiful yellow diamond ring helped me make my decision


Thanks Kohl! I finally got some better pictures of my two.. maybe you'll get a band with yellow to match like me 

Sadly the only ones that show the best color are the ones from my wedding! LOL.














I saw go for a yellow WB


----------



## mickiechickie

It is gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *amusingten*, *sweetcherries* and *sjunky13*!!!  I was afraid that the yellow diamond might go out of style. . .but it's just so beautiful that if it does, I don't think I'd care! hehe

*lisalovesshoes*, I just realized how crazy my hunt has been for this ring!  The first time I set my eyes on this ring was 12/21! Less than three weeks ago! I had my SA give me a list of all available carat sizes in our price range.  Within ONE week, the biggest carat sizes were gone!  That drove me into a frenzy and within 2.5 weeks, I literally went to all eight Tiffany & Co. stores located in LA, and also all three in the Las Vegas area (11 total) to look at their rings.  Of the 11, only 5 stores had rings, and none in the color/carat weight I wanted. 
The rings are hard to get because 1. there are not many in production, 2. the prices are very affordable, and 3. well, people love them!! Each T&Co, I am told by my SA, are not allowed to have more than three rings (most only had one), and not all stores have the yellow diamond collection either! I hope you get the ring and I hope your store gets the sola in soon - it is SO beautiful!!!

*bunnymasseuse*, your ering and wbing are stunning!  I love your band especially - the interplay of yellow and white is stunning.  I'll have to see what a yellow diamond band would look like next to my sola


----------



## mjlover1977

Hon - i already posted in the other thread but just wanted to say agin - its SO gorgeous and looks amazing on your hand ... seriously, it is stunning! Love a good halo


----------



## Greentea

I love everything about this ring! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kohl_mascara said:


> *bunnymasseuse*, your ering and wbing are stunning!  I love your band especially - the interplay of yellow and white is stunning.  I'll have to see what a yellow diamond band would look like next to my sola


I'm telling you, even a thin, small yellow diamonds around the band would look great next to the Ering you have


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG I love love love it!! Congrats x 100!!!! I've actually been looking at these as a possible dream right hand ring one day but I love the pendants too!!! 

If you don't mind - can you pm me or tell me how much the .68 size was? Do you know how much the pendants were? They are BEYOND stunning, I love the sunny yellow stones!!!  I'd love to order the necklace and ring into the Toronto store and have a peek!


----------



## ilvoelv

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## coconuttiger

gorgeous ring! it looks great with the novo band too
i love yellow diamonds too, i tried on what felt like hundreds of non- colored diamonds and none of them felt like the one until i saw my yellow sitting in the window and gasped! i was completely in love but as i had told DH i would leave the final decision up to him, i didn't want to say anything and i was extremely pleasantly surprised when he opened the box!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *mjlover1977*, *greentea*, and *ilvoelv*!!!

*sufergirljen* - PM'd you

*bunnymasseuse* - those bands are stunning!  I can't wait to go through the whole ring shopping thing again for the bands! 

*coconuttiger*  I want to see your ring!  Any pics posted on tPF???


----------



## coconuttiger

i sent you a pm


----------



## brulee

Beautiful! It looks absolutely lovely on your hand.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*kohl_mascara* wow!!! You're one lucky girl to be able to get one that suits your preferences!!! I've already told my SA to find out more about it for me and she said she'll give me a call.. She already knows that my dream ring is the Ribbon ring but we shall see!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *brulee*!!!  And thanks *coconuttiger*, I love your ring 

*lisalovesshoes*, the ribbon ring is GORGEOUS!  I never liked it until I actually tried it on (I tried on A LOT of rings during my e-ring search) and it looked beautiful on!  Hehe. How exciting!  I can't wait for you to see the Sola ring in person. I wish you the best of luck and keep me updated on what you think of the Sola and what you finally decide on!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Congratulations!!!  It's beautiful!!


----------



## everything posh

Congrats!!! So beautiful!!! I've always loved yellow diamonds and this ring is just beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Congratulations....even if it is a bit early


----------



## CMM

Loooks absolutely perfect on your hand! I love the novo band with it as well. Can't wait for your proposal.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *HeartMyMJs*, *everything posh*, and *tbbbjb*!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

STUNNING!!  It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *CMM*!!! 

*Shopaholic Tasha*, seeing your beautiful e-ring inspired me!  I always thought I wanted BIG - like at least a 1.5-2 carat center.  But seeing your beautiful embrace led me to realize that less is more and can still make a statement!!! Thanks for posting all your lovely pictures and for helping me in my ring decision making


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *CMM*!!!
> 
> *Shopaholic Tasha*, seeing your beautiful e-ring inspired me!  I always thought I wanted BIG - like at least a 1.5-2 carat center.  But seeing your beautiful embrace led me to realize that less is more and can still make a statement!!! Thanks for posting all your lovely pictures and for helping me in my ring decision making



Uncanny that you should post that especially since many believe vice versa to be true. 

Your ring is beautiful. What's more, it's not a competition of who has the largest and best diamond....it's about what YOU love.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Uncanny that you should post that especially since many believe vice versa to be true.
> 
> Your ring is beautiful. What's more, it's not a competition of who has the largest and best diamond....it's about what YOU love.



Thank you Contessa!!! I really love the ring.  It is more modest looking than the other bigger carat sizes, yet it still has great finger coverage and is stunning! We also wanted to save money (we are still young and just embarking in our professions/independence/life in general), so I'm glad I changed my mind!


----------



## Contessa

^ lady, I wouldn't use the term "shrinkage" or "upgrade" with the ring you just got!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> ^ lady, I wouldn't use the term "shrinkage" or "upgrade" with the ring you just got!



LOL, I know.  I was just musing.  I love it and I will wear it always!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I'm so glad the pics helped you!  I was the same way -always thought I'd want a 1 carat + centre stone but I wanted to be reasonable especially since we purchased 2 homes last year, plus I really wanted a Tiffany e-ring.  I'm very happy with the size.  Your ring definitely proves that you don't need a massive stone to have an absolutely gorgeous ring!  
The Sola is absolutely perfect on you and the centre stone looks much, much larger.  It looks beautiful with the Novo band.  Hope to hear about your proposal when it happens!  SO exciting!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^Thank you! I agree with you - I wanted to be reasonable too. I know he wants to make me happy and probably would have gotten me a bigger diamond, but I didn't want to place that financial burden on him.  It wouldn't have been worth it. I am just super excited that we both found something that we liked, that we both saved money on it, and that I will be able to spend my life with him!


----------



## DMC2

Your ring is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Avril

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! *kohl_mascara*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had to fly into London today (just for the day for work) and on my time off I decided to go into Tiffany in Harrods just to look at your ring!!!!!! OMG    Now they didn't have the ring you got BUT!!! They had the pendant that matches your ring!!! OMG!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! I didn't think it would be possible for something that looks SO good in your pictures, to be even more sparkley and gorgeous in real life! Wow. Just wow. Gutted they didn't have the ring to see! But WOW!!!! Seriously, the pendant was just jaw-dropping. And they had the Tiffany key to match too!!  My boyfriend accompanied me on the trip and he said to me in Tiffany "why are you so into these yellow diamonds" and I was like someone on tPF got one the other day as an engagement ring and posted pics, and it is just amazing!!!! LOL

Anyway, it really is gorgeous!

Oh and if you don't mind, you PM'd the price to someone else earlier, could you do the same for me? I'd be really interested to know how much - since the SA didn't have any in stock, she couldn't tell me a price there n then.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*Avril*, PMd you


----------



## Avril




----------



## kohl_mascara

^ hehe 

Thank you *DMC2*!!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Congrats!  I LOVE your ring, it is GORGEOUS!!! In November I went to Tiffanys and tried on the pendant that is similar and drooled all over it and the ring (also similar to yours)!!! I was excited to see someone get it! You certainly have a BEAUTIFUL ring to be proud of!


----------



## ahertz

Kohl...I'm SOOOOO happy for you!! You really did your due diligence with this ring and it's absolutely lovely!   I hope your wait for this ring is short and sweet.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you so, so much *XiaoMeiMei* and *ahertz*!  Even though it is a little bit early for congrats, I am glad I posted pics/pricing info on the rings!  I know a lot of people have been curious about seeing the ring on a (real) hand, and I am also glad if I helped anyone who is interested in the yellow diamond/sola collection


----------



## kohl_mascara

I hope Faye119 doesn't mind, but she also has the sola diamond ring and matching pendant. She posted it in the other thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-yellow-diamond-ring-632359-2.html#post17201863 but I am going to post her pics here for reference! 

Her ring is a .50 Fancy Intense and the pendant is .62 Fancy Intense.  She bought it from the UK.


----------



## faded264

Wow, your ring is absolutely stunning.  If you wouldn't mind, could you pm me the price too?  Seeing pictures of your ring has changed my mind about what I might want in the future.

Congrats!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks *faded264*!!


----------



## michellynn

Can you PM me too?  Your ring is simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## tiffanysilver

Your ring is incredible. In every sense of the word. Take good care of it and treasure it forever!


----------



## aarti

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! yay! i'm so happy for you you finally got your ring!!!! wear in good health and i hope the only reason why you ever have to take it off is for a cleaning! i'm so excited to hear about the proposal when it takes place!!!


----------



## LouisLVer

I'm so glad that you got exactly what you wanted. Congrats. I wonder what your signature will be?


----------



## missD

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. So happy you got what you wanted!

*
Are well cut yellow diamonds just as sparkly with high contrast like their colorless white counterparts? *

Or are they a _different _kind of sparkly?


----------



## kohl_mascara

*michellynn*, *tiffanysilver*, and *aarti*!!  I'm so happy! 

*LouisLVer*, I am not sure yet. . .perhaps with the proposal finally comes I can put something new 

*missD*, hmm, good question.  Honestly, I think yellow diamonds have a different kind of "life" than colorless diamonds.  I tried on a colorless diamond legacy and the fancy yellow legacy on the same finger; the white diamond just had more fire to it - you can see the colors of the rainbow reflected in the jewel.  In the yellow diamond, it sparkled, but I don't remember seeing flashes of color like the colorless diamond, so there was no/less fire to the jewel (and to some, this lack of fire may make the diamond look less sparkly).  Does that make sense? haha


----------



## funmeg

Congrats little lady! It is beautiful. I love colored diamonds for engagement rings!!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Congratulations on the gorgeous ring!  It's beautiful on you!!  Maybe I should look into color diamonds too for my 10th anniversary...

Would you mind pm-ing me the price also?  TIA!


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi wendy_bruin - I just posted some prices on the other yellow diamond thread. Hope that helps!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *funmeg* and *wendybruin*!!! I also posted prices in another thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-sola-yellow-diamond-ring-650519.html

Thank you so much *hokaplan* for helping out!!!


----------



## coconuttiger

missD said:


> *Are well cut yellow diamonds just as sparkly with high contrast like their colorless white counterparts? *
> 
> Or are they a _different _kind of sparkly?


mine is a fancy intense and it sparkles all the colors of the rainbow. i think it depends on the diamond


----------



## kohl_mascara

coconuttiger said:


> mine is a fancy intense and it sparkles all the colors of the rainbow. i think it depends on the diamond



Oo, good to know!  I haven't gotten my diamond back yet (it's being re-sized) so I haven't had time to play with it in different types of light - only at the store.  I'm excited to see this for myself!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Hokaplan said:


> Hi wendy_bruin - I just posted some prices on the other yellow diamond thread. Hope that helps!



Thanks Hokaplan!


----------



## wendy_bruin

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *funmeg* and *wendybruin*!!! I also posted prices in another thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-sola-yellow-diamond-ring-650519.html
> 
> Thank you so much *hokaplan* for helping out!!!



Thanks kohl!  I'll check it out.


----------



## addiction

Congrats it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *addiction* and *wendy_bruin*!!!

Wendy, I PM'd you


----------



## kati37

The ring looks beautiful on you and congratulations on your engagement


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Thank you!!!  The engagement hasn't officially happened yet, but I got the OK from my bf to wear the ring (at least for the day) when we get it back from re-sizing.  I hope to take lots of pics of it esp in different types of light


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ Thank you!!!  The engagement hasn't officially happened yet, but I got the OK from my bf to wear the ring (at least for the day) when we get it back from re-sizing.  I hope to take lots of pics of it esp in different types of light



I'll bet you're excited! Take lots of pics!!


----------



## mlin88

Wow that is absolutely gorgeous! Now where and what type are you getting for the bubz? Congratz!~


----------



## oogiewoogie

Congratulations on your gorgeous soon to be e-ring~!! Stunning.. and it suits your hand very nicely


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

mlin88 said:


> Wow that is absolutely gorgeous! *Now where and what type are you getting for the bubz*? Congratz!~



Thank you!  But I am not sure what you mean?  Are you asking what type of ring I'm getting for my FTB?

Thank you *oogiewoogie*!

*Contessa*, I am ECSTATIC.  I don't think I've slept fitfully since we've gotten the ring!  It's constantly on my mind 

*Shopaholic_Tasha*, I'll try to take good photographs of it!!!


----------



## lisachen08

omg kolh_mascara.. i commented in the show your engagement ring section.. but i have to comment again.. YOUR RING IS AMAAAAZINGG!!!!!! you are so lucky i HEART yellow diamonds!!! congrats again missy!!!





www.lisalovescoco.blogspot.com


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *lisachen08*!!!!  Yellow diamonds are the best! hehe.  I'm so glad you and everyone else enjoys my ring/thepics and are so interested in the sola collection!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Congrtas.. It's a beautiful ring!! Wear it in happiness... 
Got me thinking... I want one,,, off to the tiffany website now!! Lol


----------



## BBChic

Congrats! 

I'm so glad someone else has the same taste as I do . I also decided that this is THE RING when I tried it on last November. Even the SA said that she could tell from my body language. 
Hopefully I can get it one day.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Bling Addict*! Tell me what you think when you see these beauties in person!

*BBChic*  I'm so excited that you love the ring as much as I do!! I can totally understand the feeling you get when you see the ring, and the breathlessness you feel when you put it on. I hope we can be ring twins!  What sizes were you thinking of and color??


----------



## mlin88

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you! But I am not sure what you mean? Are you asking what type of ring I'm getting for my FTB?
> 
> Thank you *oogiewoogie*!
> 
> *Contessa*, I am ECSTATIC. I don't think I've slept fitfully since we've gotten the ring! It's constantly on my mind
> 
> *Shopaholic_Tasha*, I'll try to take good photographs of it!!!


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yes what type of ring? Something simple? These days I've seen men wear some rings up to par with their wives!


----------



## BBChic

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *Bling Addict*! Tell me what you think when you see these beauties in person!
> 
> *BBChic*  I'm so excited that you love the ring as much as I do!! I can totally understand the feeling you get when you see the ring, and the breathlessness you feel when you put it on. I hope we can be ring twins!  What sizes were you thinking of and color??




The first one I tried on was just a little over 0.6 ct and I prefer fancy yellow as well  I think it matches my skin tone better. I also tried a 1ct later on, but I think I want something around 0.6 to 0.7ct in the future. We can totally be ring twins!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

BBChic said:


> The first one I tried on was just a little over 0.6 ct and I prefer fancy yellow as well  I think it matches my skin tone better. I also tried a 1ct later on, but I think I want something around 0.6 to 0.7ct in the future. We can totally be ring twins!!



I tried on a 1 carat and even a .88 and I thought both were a little too big!! The ring itself already looks very expensive, and getting one too big I thought would look extravagant! I must have to agree; a .6-.7 is a very nice size LOL and I'm also very happy that you like the FY also.  It is a much softer shade of yellow. I can't wait until the big day happens! How exciting to have a ring twin


----------



## kohl_mascara

mlin88 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yes what type of ring? Something simple? These days I've seen men wear some rings up to par with their wives!



I actually got my bf a promise ring from Tiffany's which he plans on wearing as his future WB.  It's 18kt brushed gold with a .11 lucida diamond =)  It's currently being replated.

I was thinking about maybe getting him a platinum band so we don't have to deal with the plating/dipping issue but he loves the ring too much!


----------



## Contessa

^ that is a beautiful band! Very masculine...my DH was looking at that one himself! 

He loves the Streamerica band....only a smidge wider. As is, it's too narrow and looks quite feminine on his masculine hands. I don't like narrow bands on manly hands LOL


----------



## canadianstudies

What a beautiful ring! Wear it in good health!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> ^ that is a beautiful band! Very masculine...my DH was looking at that one himself!
> 
> He loves the Streamerica band....only a smidge wider. As is, it's too narrow and looks quite feminine on his masculine hands. I don't like narrow bands on manly hands LOL



LOL, I agree.  Thin bands on big hands = weird looking indeed.  And thank you!  I was choosing between this or the Century ring, and I couldn't for the life of me decide, so I brought him in the store just to see which one he reacted to more.  He liked the Lucida and that's the one I ended up getting!  I actually got it while the Tiffany stores were shipping them out because the style was being discontinued!  

The Streamerica band is really industrial looking - I love it!  And it's not super blingy - I don't like men's rings to match/outshine their ladies' e-rings haha.


----------



## imgg

Your ring is GORGEOUS!  congrats!!!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

OMG - that is STUNNING!!!! Congratulations!!! I would be staring at my hand all day long!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *imgg*!!  

*GucciObsessed*, our rings are yin and yang - yours is a HUGE solitaire while mine is small with a double halo! LOL.  Mine isn't quite like your show-stopper, but I love it too!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Its so gorgeous.  And the center stone looks really large to me.  I would never expect it to be .68.

many years of happiness, love and sparkles for you.


----------



## AlovesJ

Love the yellow! For years I've told my husband I want 2ct (1 ct for each year  yellow diamond earrings. Maybe in another 5 years. haha


----------



## tokki89

Congrats!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *VuittonsLover*, what a sweet reply! 

And thank you *AlovesJ* and *tokki89*!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Update:

My friend was looking at the Sola and asked her SA to find some price/carat ranges for her.  She informed me that her SA found a ring that is bigger in carat than the .68 FY but still within our price range (previously the biggest sizes except for .68 were sold).  I got the okay from my friend that she wasn't interested in the ring and then I immediately rang my bf, who excitedly told me to "go for it!"  Thus, I called my SA and asked if we can see it. She is halting the ring resizing and trying to bring in the ring so I can see if I like it and if I would like an exchange.

This ring is EXACTLY what I was looking for - I "settled" for the .68 because my SA kept telling me that if I waited, this ring may be gone and there is no guarantee Tiffany will make another ring that matched my specs.  It's also on the threshold of our price limit, so there won't be any more exchanges if I go for this one!  I'm excited and nervous at the same time.

. . . so the delay continues! LOL.


----------



## Contessa

^ what size is the one your friend found??

SUPER exciting!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

the ring is beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Chrisy

Congratulation!  The ring is lovely!  Look great on you.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *CEC.LV4eva* and *Chrisy*!!!


----------



## meridian

Just saw the pics and have only read through the first page of comments but had to stop reading to say Congrats!!  Your ring is BEAUTIFUL!!!  It is not tiny and looks absolutely perfect on your hand.  So happy for you and DBF!!!!


----------



## sneezz

Gorgeous!


----------



## aquablueness

Such a beautiful ring for a beautiful girl. I'm so glad i stopped by to take a peak. Congrats so far and good luck to your future endeavors. Enjoyed reading your comments to others as much as their comments to you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *meridian* and *sneezz* =)

*aquablueness*, you are TOO sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Avril

kohl_mascara said:


> Update:
> 
> My friend was looking at the Sola and asked her SA to find some price/carat ranges for her. She informed me that her SA found a ring that is bigger in carat than the .68 FY but still within our price range (previously the biggest sizes except for .68 were sold). I got the okay from my friend that she wasn't interested in the ring and then I immediately rang my bf, who excitedly told me to "go for it!"  Thus, I called my SA and asked if we can see it. She is halting the ring resizing and trying to bring in the ring so I can see if I like it and if I would like an exchange.
> 
> This ring is EXACTLY what I was looking for - I "settled" for the .68 because my SA kept telling me that if I waited, this ring may be gone and there is no guarantee Tiffany will make another ring that matched my specs. It's also on the threshold of our price limit, so there won't be any more exchanges if I go for this one! I'm excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> . . . so the delay continues! LOL.


 
 Can't WAIT to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## aquablueness

kohl_mascara said:


> I actually got my bf a promise ring from Tiffany's which he plans on wearing as his future WB. It's 18kt brushed gold with a .11 lucida diamond =) It's currently being replated.
> 
> I was thinking about maybe getting him a platinum band so we don't have to deal with the plating/dipping issue but he loves the ring too much!


 
My fiancee was thinking too of wearing his promise ring as his wedding band he he he. I think your bf has made a wise choice...saves us girls money...HAHA.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Hehe that's really sweet of them right??  My bf mentioned "what will I do with two rings?? I won't wear both" . . . my reasoning for getting him another one was that he can have one ring for casual occasions and a dressier ring for fancy occasions, but I guess dudes just don't think that way (or at least mine doesn't)!  

What kind of ring did you get your bf?


----------



## SassySarah

Beautiful!  I love your ring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Sassy Sarah*!


----------



## Nicola_Six

It is STUNNING!!! WOW!!!! Congrats, it looks beautiful on you (and you have such a pretty hand!).


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Nicola Six*!!!


----------



## angellina2281

awesome ring!


----------



## LVoeG

Congratulations!! The ring look so beautiful on you


----------



## lucydee

Your ring is Stunning!  Love love love it!
Congrats!


----------



## Lanier

Try and take pictures of the new ring, if you can!  I can't see how it can top your current one though. It's stunning!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*angellina2281*, *LVoeG*, *lucydee* and *Lanier*!!  I will try to post pictures as soon as I can.  It's being introduced into inventory (brand new ring!) and it is apparently a very structured process that takes some time, especially since it is going to another store.  I hope the ring gets transferred to my store by the end of this week!


----------



## marialc121

Congrats on your e-ring!  I don't post much but when I saw your Sola ring, I had to tell you how beautiful it is and especially on your fingers!    Please post more pics when you get the ring.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you so much for the kind words *marialc121*!!


----------



## marina230

Stunning!!!!! It is my dream ring!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Stunning ring! Can you post pics of the side of the ring? I really want to get a square cushion cut ring with halo but I don't know how to get it "finished" there are so many different ways- it's so stressful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *marina230* - I hope you get your dream ring! Thank you also  *iloveredsoles*!  I posted profile pics of the ring in this thread (it is the same design but with a white diamond center): http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/white-diamond-sola-tiffany-ring-655624.html

Another view of the ring that shows the split shank band that I found researching the ring:
http://thefabempire.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/yellow-diamond.jpg

and







Unfortunately, I don't have profile pictures or side views of my own ring - I haven't picked it up yet!


----------



## dontsaycovet

I've been eyeing the same yellow diamonds at Tiffanys here in Australia but nearly fell off the chair when they quoted $17,000 for one that looks similar to the one in your pic. The yellow sola looks just perfect on your hand, more wow than the white sola. 

Would you mind sending me a PM of how much it cost - maybe I could justify a trip to the US or find some other way of getting one here!  TIA 

I hope we get to see a big reveal of the new yellow diamond too!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ The .68 Fancy Yellow is $9450. The .60 Fancy Intense in the other picture on the first page is $9850. More prices are quoted in links a couple pages back


----------



## kuwa

congrats on such a stunning ring!  can't wait to see what else you have going in the wings...

years ago I saw a yellow diamond ring in w africa and it was seriously the most exquisite diamond i'd ever laid eyes on.  it made such an impression on me & hope to have one of my own some day.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thank you so much! Again, your ring is absolutely beautiful wear it in good health!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you so much *dontsaycovet* and *kuwa* - I hope you get your yellow diamond dream ring one day!!! 

Thank you again *iloveredsoles*!!

Gosh, everyone here is so nice!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I am still waiting for a reply from my SA - she was out yesterday and today.  I called her this past Friday to bring in the ring and also told her to bring in a backup just in case we don't get it. It's been five days and I called today for an update and spoke to someone in customer service and she said the store with the ring hasn't responded yet and she also didn't see a backup skew!  So all my eggs are on one ring. I am getting a little frustrated especially the size I wanted to begin with was sold and then magically two of the size I want appear in inventory.  Seems like I won't get either!


----------



## lubird217

I'm sorry you don't have it yet, kohl!

It'll be here soon! Be patient! 

Seems like you're responsible for getting lots of us to lust after that yellow diamond now... hm


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks *lubird217*!  I do need to be patient - I seem to lack that trait! I'll give my SA a ring tomorrow when she's actually in  and hopefully she can allay my fears!

I'm also glad everyone loves the ring as much as I do!  It was my goal to get people excited about this new collection which has captured my and my bf's hearts!


----------



## daluu

congratulations!! what a gorgeous ring!


----------



## shirleyqi

where did you buy it?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *daluu*!!! 

*shirleyqi* - it says where I got my ring in the title!  Tiffany & Co.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have to say, I am really disappointed in the service at Tiffany & Co.  I don't think I would meet such incompetence at Cartier or Harry Winston!

I get an email from my SA that she is out of the office today (three days out!), however, from the email, she makes it clear that the ring is coming in, and for us to exchange, we need to bring in our receipt, gem report, etcetc. My SA tells me to call the store anytime and a team member will help me with any questions.

I actually don't know the clarity of the diamond.  So I call the store and the person I talk to puts me on hold for 10 min. and then tells me my SA needs to call me back because "yellow diamonds and white diamonds have different clarities."  I told her NO, they are graded the same for clarity, but different for color.  So, she says "Well, the gem report says the clarity is VS1."  Okay, good girl, I'm glad you can read.

Then I ask her about the update in my ring - is it coming in today?  She tells me that the ring is on its way to another store BEFORE it comes to me and there is no guarantee I will get it because if a last minute buyer comes in and wants to buy the ring,  then I'm SOL. SO I ask her if I can buy it NOW so it's mine.  She responds, "Well, I'm not entirely sure. . " and then tells me "Thank you for calling Tiffany."  I am flabbergasted.  And angry.
F*&KING IDIOT.  I'm so frustrated. 

Now I'm pissed and I think the people are incompetent at Tiffany and I want to strangle someone.


----------



## Jujuma

I just wanted to say, and not talking just about Tiffanys, customer service seems to be really lacking eveywhere. When you are spending good money on something you should be treated always with respect and when you are paying top dollar you should be made to feel special. For something as simple as groceries, I shop in one of the local specialty markets and I don't appreciate packing my own groceries while two 16 year olds stand by and talk to each other when they should be working(sorry, happened today then I read your post). There is no excuse for how you are being treated, but they have you because you want the ring so bad, frustrating!!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jujuma said:


> I just wanted to say, and not talking just about Tiffanys, customer service seems to be really lacking eveywhere. When you are spending good money on something you should be treated always with respect and when you are paying top dollar you should be made to feel special. For something as simple as groceries, I shop in one of the local specialty markets and I don't appreciate packing my own groceries while two 16 year olds stand by and talk to each other when they should be working(sorry, happened today then I read your post). There is no excuse for how you are being treated, but they have you because you want the ring so bad, frustrating!!!!!



THANK you *Jujuma*!!!  That happens to me all the time at other stores also. . .I walk in and the workers are SO engrossed in their own conversations that they totally ignore me.  I would expect better from Tiffany. . .this is really disappointing.


----------



## Contessa

Call and ask for the MANAGER immediately. Don't deal with an SA.....ONLY the Manager or Supervisor in charge. 

Don't take NO for an answer. This is unacceptable


----------



## kohl_mascara

I called again and the same girl answered and I asked her if there was ANY way for me to put down a deposit to hold the ring. . .or buy it so it's mine.  The stupid girl tells me to hold to "double check."  She comes back with "oh, it's not necessary to put the ring on hold.  It's coming into the store either tonight or tomorrow."

ADSJKLfj

If she wasn't so lazy and double checked with upper management/whoever is in charge of the transfer, she could have told me the CORRECT information when I first called, instead of distressing me with make up crap.  BLAH.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Call and ask for the MANAGER immediately. Don't deal with an SA.....ONLY the Manager or Supervisor in charge.
> 
> Don't take NO for an answer. This is unacceptable



Thanks Contessa.  I am going to complain about the girl when I go in to see the ring HOPEFULLY tomorrow. Ugh.  This is so stressful and working with these people is so taxing.


----------



## Avril

Oh no!!!!  How stressful that was - that SA sounds like a right dumbo!   I would insist on speaking to a manager for any further chats that you have with them.  I hope you get the ring tomorrow, I have my fingers and toes crossed for ya!!!  Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## bb10lue

Oh sweetie....Dont get too stressed and let it ruin this special experience~you are getting engaged and the ring is just a symbol of  your DF's love and committment, don't let it overwhelm and distract what is really important here.


----------



## Contessa

Avril said:


> Oh no!!!!  How stressful that was - that SA sounds like a right dumbo!   I would insist on speaking to a manager for any further chats that you have with them.  I hope you get the ring tomorrow, I have my fingers and toes crossed for ya!!!  Can't wait to see pics!!!!



LOL....what she said!

And ask the Manager how he/she plan on making up for the added & unnecessary stress. MILK it!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Avril, bb10lue and Contessa*!  I was just really frustrated because I tried to bring in a ring of this size a few weeks ago, but that one slipped away from my grasp. . and then magically another one appears! If we can see it, buy it and resize it ASAP, we can have it in time for V-day  

I'll keep everyone updated. . .I am going to call the office again and speak to the Manager right before closing to see if the ring is in yet. . and of course I'll keep calling tomorrow as well  I can't wait to see this ring!  I also can't wait until all of this is over!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

"It's coming into the store either tonight or tomorrow"

YAY! It had better! (fingers triple crossed)


----------



## bb10lue

no worries...girl, you are MORE persistant than I was!! When DF and I was waiting for TWO rings to be transferred to our store, the Novo ring we wanted didn't get transferred on time for our viewing appointment. We were too impatient to wait and just went for the classic solitarie. Maybe because I really wanted a 1ct plus and within our budget the biggest we could get for Novo was around .90. Still can't get the Novo out of my mind, keep telling DF that I want it for our anniversary upgrade!!!LoL
Anyway....I hope you get the size you wanted!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Gucci Obsessed*!  I made my bf cross his fingers for me too! LOL

*bb10lue*, I was trying to get the BIGGEST carat I could that is within my bf's budget too!  The biggest would be a .84 FY (which they don't even have anymore) but that would be pushing his budget.   Therefore, the one I am looking at, a .77, would be a great "in between" size! 

I hope you get your novo - but I think your solitaire is gorgeous as well!  Honestly, I think you should keep the solitaire, forget the novo, and go all out for your RHR with the legacy or the SOLA! LOL.

BUUT of course, if you can get both the novo and legacy/sola, that would be awesome too 

Believe me, I am not patient.  I have been on my boyfriend's ass and emailing/calling the SA non-stop ever since last Friday when I found out about this ring!  I am dying to see this ring and I am dying for it to be on my finger!!!


----------



## lubird217

I know they have their own corporate structure or whatever but my experience with high-end Tiffany has just sucked. Completely. 

I've posted this before but my bad experience (one time! that's all it took) a few years ago with a diamond/pearl necklace and customer service made me march my butt across the street to VC&A (and that's when the trouble started) and I haven't even been tempted to go back since.

I know you love your ring Kohl, and you should, it's gorgeous on you... and I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm so not surprised by their incompetence at all. I don't think the whole transaction should be less than perfect and seamless when you're spending so much money and if it is, someone, somewhere should apologize and fix it.


----------



## kjw46

WOW!! Congratulations on your stunning ring! This is my first post on this forum (although I've been reading for quite some time) and I felt compelled to comment on your to die for ring! I have also been looking for engagement rings with my fiance and have my heart set on the cartier egere ring (limited edition, we're planning on having it recreated with a 1 carat diamond), but after seeing your BEAUTIFUL ring and showing it to my fiance a thousand times (haha!), we're going to stop by Tiffany's on Saturday to try it on if it's in store!!! Wasn't even considering Tiffany's until I saw your post and I can't believe how gorgeous and classy your ring is! I love love love yellow diamonds and this is so much more perfect than the ones I saw at Cartier! You've made our decision so much harder now  hahaha (I'm actually really excited to find another feasible possibility after so much searching ) Congrats again, it is amazing!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lubird217 said:


> I know they have their own corporate structure or whatever but my experience with high-end Tiffany has just sucked. Completely.
> 
> I've posted this before but my bad experience (one time! that's all it took) a few years ago with a diamond/pearl necklace and customer service made me march my butt across the street to VC&A (and that's when the trouble started) and I haven't even been tempted to go back since.
> 
> I know you love your ring Kohl, and you should, it's gorgeous on you... and I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm so not surprised by their incompetence at all. I don't think the whole transaction should be less than perfect and seamless when you're spending so much money and if it is, someone, somewhere should apologize and fix it.



I have to say, I am pretty close to never returning either.  My bf called the store and they said they have the ring in!  They were supposed to call me and notify me that it was in store! Of course NO ONE did and they close in 30 min.  If I had known earlier, I would've gone there to see the ring before closing!  How disappointing.  Oh well, tomorrow is not too far. . .

For my wedding band, I am going to look into Cartier and other brands. Does VC&A have bridal jewelry? Do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Awww, thank you so much *kjw46*!!  I am a little piqued by Tiffany service right now, but I hope your experience is better than mine!  I also hope you love the ring as much as I do.  Did you know this ring also comes in white diamond?  I hope you get to see it in store this weekend so you can enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

WOW, what a gorgeous choice of ring! I have a confession to make - I've actually come back to look at your pics 4 times and felt compelled to post 

I'd never considered fancy colours for an e-ring before but have had a lot of trouble finding The One that I can really set my heart on - KWIM? I thought I was being ridiculously picky finding lots of rings "nice" but not "oh my word I have to have it" - now I've seen your pics I _know_ I have to a yellow diamond in a micropave halo  to me it seems very classic but the yellow makes it soooo unique and special - thank you thank you thank you  now to tell DBF 

I hope all goes well at the store tomorrow and you end up with exactly what you want (even if you realise you prefer the one you already have), keep us updated!


----------



## bb10lue

oh yea Im definitely keeping my solitarie ering, as i'm quite sentimental about my jewelries. so when its time for upgrade, I'll just get a new one and wear them on differnt days depending on my mood

Sola is on the top of my list for the RHR, then a colored stone Legacy....drooling....



kohl_mascara said:


> *bb10lue*, I was trying to get the BIGGEST carat I could that is within my bf's budget too! The biggest would be a .84 FY (which they don't even have anymore) but that would be pushing his budget. Therefore, the one I am looking at, a .77, would be a great "in between" size!
> 
> I hope you get your novo - but I think your solitaire is gorgeous as well! Honestly, I think you should keep the solitaire, forget the novo, and go all out for your RHR with the legacy or the SOLA! LOL.
> 
> BUUT of course, if you can get both the novo and legacy/sola, that would be awesome too
> 
> Believe me, I am not patient. I have been on my boyfriend's ass and emailing/calling the SA non-stop ever since last Friday when I found out about this ring! I am dying to see this ring and I am dying for it to be on my finger!!!


----------



## pixies

It looks perfect on you! I'm glad you got your dream ring!


----------



## lubird217

kohl_mascara said:


> I have to say, I am pretty close to never returning either.  My bf called the store and they said they have the ring in!  They were supposed to call me and notify me that it was in store! Of course NO ONE did and they close in 30 min.  If I had known earlier, I would've gone there to see the ring before closing!  How disappointing.  Oh well, tomorrow is not too far. . .
> 
> For my wedding band, I am going to look into Cartier and other brands. Does VC&A have bridal jewelry? Do you have any other recommendations?



I've actually never really been a fan of VCA bridal jewelry, though I did look into it. I think Cartier has really classic pieces - I was set on getting a cushion cut ring and I loved their settings... 

I love my jewelry  but I knew I wouldn't be going for a designer for my actual e-ring so I'd get to go bigger.

I'd stick with the beautiful novo (right?) band you tried on at Tiffanys. Just have a beautiful and complete set! I know it's weird coming from me, but I say keep the look consistent.  

It's not that the quality of what you're getting isn't perfect, it's just that I wish they'd really make sure the message gets all over the corporate chain - treat everyone like this is their most magical moment, because for you it really should be!

I'm done with the e-ring and actually have the band from Tiffany, but bought it as an estate piece at a local jeweler for half the price (Tiffany etoile). It's not that I don't love and drool over their pieces, I just have made it a personal mission to stop contributing to current profits because I openly resent the buying experience with them compared to every other place! 

Granted, this could be because I shop at the flagship 5th Avenue store and they get hoards of tourists, but I still expect what I get everywhere else.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*eatcandyfloss*, you are so sweet!!  I am very glad that you like the ring.  I was hoping that posting pics and showing off the ring would get a lot of people excited and wanting the ring as much as I do!!!  I think it's also great that I'm turning people over to the yellow side! hehe.  My bf told me when he told his mom (my future MIL) that he had gotten me a yellow diamond, she was a little put off by it.  She said she preferred white diamonds!  I guess white is more traditional, but a diamond is a diamond to me!!!

I hope your DBF gets the hint and gets you the Sola!!!  I think he will be just in love with the ring as my bf is with mine!  

I will keep you and everyone updated on what happens today!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## kohl_mascara

*bb10lue*, that was my idea!!! My bf kept telling me that if I got a yellow diamond, I will still want a white diamond down the road.  I told him if that time ever came and I still was pining for a white diamond, we will get a new ring and will wear it interchangeably with the Sola too!!!

And I'm glad the Sola is beating out the Legacy!  I hope you get it by the end of this year hehe.  I am fascinated by the idea of having ring twins LOL.  Let's be ring twins OK??? haha.

I still want the Legacy as my RHR in the future (I'm thinking green tourmaline), but that won't be for a while!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lubird217 said:


> I've actually never really been a fan of VCA bridal jewelry, though I did look into it. I think Cartier has really classic pieces - I was set on getting a cushion cut ring and I loved their settings...
> 
> I love my jewelry  but I knew I wouldn't be going for a designer for my actual e-ring so I'd get to go bigger.
> 
> I'd stick with the beautiful novo (right?) band you tried on at Tiffanys. Just have a beautiful and complete set! I know it's weird coming from me, but I say keep the look consistent.
> 
> It's not that the quality of what you're getting isn't perfect, it's just that I wish they'd really make sure the message gets all over the corporate chain - treat everyone like this is their most magical moment, because for you it really should be!
> 
> I'm done with the e-ring and actually have the band from Tiffany, but bought it as an estate piece at a local jeweler for half the price (Tiffany etoile). It's not that I don't love and drool over their pieces, I just have made it a personal mission to stop contributing to current profits because I openly resent the buying experience with them compared to every other place!
> 
> Granted, this could be because I shop at the flagship 5th Avenue store and they get hoards of tourists, but I still expect what I get everywhere else.



Thank you so much for your response.  The inconsistency in customer service has really left a bad taste in my mouth.  It was like Tiffany was trying to court me, and once I took the bait and they got my money, their whole attitude changed!  And I'm glad you are sticking to your beliefs!  I am weak and would probably waver at one point (I'm really good at forgiving).

I was thinking the Novo ring doesn't look too unique (and isn't a true matching set with the Sola) and that I could find it somewhere else.  I found one on Blue Nile that had 2x the amount of diamond weight and was 1/2 the price.  But I am not sure of Blue Nile's quality.  However, I am still not going to rule out other stores.  The Novo band is just a classic eternity band with pave diamonds.  I am sure I can find it somewhere else.  If I can't, I can always go back to Tiffany (begrudgingly) and get the Novo band. As of now, I just want to buy my ring, get it resized ASAP (they said they would have to charge me for this resizing because I resized the ring I am returning - resizing is free only once per customer apparently!) and get this done and over with!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *pixies*


----------



## lubird217

kohl - I only ordered the "DBTY" necklace from bluenile and that came with a GIA report. That diamond is exactly what I wanted.

I'm seriously looking at one of their heirloom/antique bands for my ring (in addition, long story) and I wouldn't hesitate for a second buying it. 

I usually go by trusting their customer reviews. Once I bought pearl earrings through them and didn't love them in person so I returned it, no problem. I think I had to pay for shipping/insurance on the way back, but otherwise the refund/transaction was easy.

I have small gold hoops, gold bracelet and amethyst studs/necklace by them. Quality is all excellent. 

I think they're trying to be taken more "seriously" and in that respect I haven't seen as many of their "10% off" coupons they used to run all the time. But, that's another incentive you could wait for if you sign up for their emails. 

I'm so happy you're getting your dream ring from Tiffanys. I totally understand that if it's what you fell in love with you should go for it. The band is just a supplement to your knock out bling so you won't really go wrong with whatever you pick


----------



## eatcandyfloss

kohl_mascara said:


> *eatcandyfloss*, you are so sweet!!  I am very glad that you like the ring.  I was hoping that posting pics and showing off the ring would get a lot of people excited and wanting the ring as much as I do!!!  I think it's also great that I'm turning people over to the yellow side! hehe.  My bf told me when he told his mom (my future MIL) that he had gotten me a yellow diamond, she was a little put off by it.  She said she preferred white diamonds!  I guess white is more traditional, but a diamond is a diamond to me!!!
> 
> I hope your DBF gets the hint and gets you the Sola!!!  I think he will be just in love with the ring as my bf is with mine!
> 
> I will keep you and everyone updated on what happens today!!! *crosses fingers*



Wait 'til she sees it and she'll eat her words as it's really beautiful! I'd always thought that an e-ring had to be diamond but recently I've discovered that I really didn't mind if it wasn't - the meaning behind it would mean more than the materials used to make it  having said that, a yellow diamond fits the brief of being traditional but different and who doesn't love a bit of sparkle?!

I've been checking out Diamonds by Lauren and am now pretty sold on a fairly light yellow with a white diamond halo... something very like yours but with a single halo as my hands are pretty small and I wouldn't want it to look too big! from your posts it sounds like we share the same taste!

Really hope it all gets sorted out today and you can be excited again - I have my fingers crossed for you! Thanks for spreading the yellow diamond halo love


----------



## Avril

WEll?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?

Any update?!?!?!?


----------



## Avril

Contessa said:


> LOL....what she said!
> 
> And ask the Manager how he/she plan on making up for the added & unnecessary stress. MILK it!!!


----------



## Contessa

Best things in life don't come easy.

This will be worth the wait. We all look forward to hearing your update! I think many of us feel we are partaking in this journey with you! Thanks for letting us share in this special time in your life!


----------



## Avril

I just love that ring. It is beyond beautiful. And the matching pendant. I haven't been able to stop thinking about them!!!!! :shame: And you could wear the matching pendant on your wedding day 

I'm actually gonna be near Tiffany tomorrow so I'm gonna pop in and see if they have them there just to drool all over 

Oh and *kohl_mascara* - I showed my bf your post about how you hope he gets me one  Ha ha, he was laughing, I was like I really want one!!!!!  ha ha


----------



## Contessa

Avril.....good luck!

The entire Sola collection is gorgeous!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

It better be there when you go in tomorrow, Kohl!!!  Absolutely ridiculous!!!  Makes me think back to my Tiffany troubles a couple months back...grrrrr! which luckily worked out in my favour (very much so!).  I hope this works out for you!!  You need to speak to a manager tomorrow.


----------



## Phillyfan

Help! I'm so confused! I skipped a day or so on this thread and I don't know what is going on. Did kohl change her ring? I thought she had one that was being sized. Please explain as I don't want to read 17 pages of this thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## Avril

Yes - she's waiting on a bigger size to come in!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks Everyone for all your help, advice, and support!!!

The ring is in!  However, my SA is still out but the kind Manager has said she will take care of the exchange.  As Contessa and a few others have encouraged, I will try to MILK it as much as I can.  I hope my bad experience will translate to a free re-sizing.  My bf is getting off work early in a few hours so we can take a look at the ring.  The ring I'm looking at is a .77 FY VS1. I'm crossing my fingers that all will go well!!!

I will also take lots of pictures!  I am ready this time and bringing my camera.  I plan to take pics of the .68 and the .77 together for size comparison.  If the Manager will humor me, I will try and take pics of the .88 FI also in store for size AND color comparison.


----------



## Avril

OH YAY!!!!!!  Great news!!!!!  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Contessa

Oh good!!!

I cannot WAIT to see what you've decided! Maybe you'll end up with the .88!

Do take pics......& make certain you're spoiled!!!! You deserve this


----------



## nyc_cady

PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES...........If you can't tell I'm chanting!!!!!

I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Contessa

^ LOL....she's probably still at the store & her DF is no doubt asking the Manager to give them the .88 ct at the .68 price....you know....to make up for the stress!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

WELL, we are ringless.

Why, you ask?  We got to the store three minutes after closing after battling our way through awful LA traffic and we literally ran like hell to the store.  When we got there, breathless, the big, steel doors shunned us from entering.  My bf got on the phone, pleaded with the manager, but they wouldn't let us in.  Store policy, security reasons, etcetc.  I understand that. 

So, why were we late?  I guess I forgot to mention that my bf has a little problem with something called punctuality.  He arrived at my door 45 min. late (I can walk to his house in 20 min. and his work is a 10 min. drive away).

Thus, the adventure and frustration begins anew tomorrow.  I am very disappointed I didn't get to see the ring today.  I even ditched a makeup class to sit in traffic for two hours!  C'est la vie.  I threw a fit.  My bf feels bad.  I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Contessa

Oh Kohl, I'm SO sorry. 

Have a martini, or nice glass of wine and look forward to tomorrow. 

And your BF?? Well, to make up for this, he could propose as soon as the ring is ready!


----------



## lubird217

This stinks! I'm so so sorry! You must be so disappointed 

There's always tomorrow and in the meantime bf better be super nice to you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *lubird217*  and *Contessa*   !!   Today has been a long day for me.  As punishment, I am dragging my bf with me to my 9AM class tomorrow (Sat morning!  I think that's torture enough) so we can leave right after to look at the rings.  I am hoping that this time, it will go much better!!!

BTW Contessa, I would DIE for the .88 but since it's a FI, it's wayyy beyond our budget.  The price tag is close to $14k!  But I tried on the .87 in the white diamond sola and felt it was a little too big for my hand.  Whereas I feel the .68 can be a little bigger.  I am optimistic that the .77 will be "just right"!


----------



## Phillyfan

So sorry. Hope it works out for you tomorrow.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Hokaplan!  How is your ring coming along?  I'm sorry you were lost and didn't know what was going on - I originally wanted a slightly bigger carat . . .I had my eye on a .76 that ended up becoming unavailable when it came time to purchase my ring.  My SA told me to go for the .68 because it was basically the only ring guaranteed to me  - it was the color I was looking for and well within our budget.  The next biggest carat in a FY would be 1 carat + which was beyond our budget.

Anyway, a .77 magically appeared and I have been on this crazy hunt to get it.  It's finally here after a week of hounding my SA and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nada2Prada

Congratulations on your stunning ring!  I think the smaller stone suits you and your frame and size.  Beautiful ring on a gorgeous girl!  You had me at Tiffany.  LOL  Too bad us guys can't wear rings as beautiful.  Oh well, I'll settle for Tiffany and Cartier watches! LOL


----------



## nyc_cady

Awww......Kohl.....I'm so sorry!!! All I can say is that your DBF better make this all up to you!!!  

I sense a proposal would be just the thing to perk you right up!!!


----------



## Avril

Aw no!!!!  That sucks   I hope you have better luck today!


----------



## Forsyte

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Nada2Prada*, you're such a sweetie!    I think dudes can rock diamond rings. . .but perhaps you're right, maybe not rings that look so engagementy LOL.  Cartier watches are much more functional than rings, which are just for pure enjoyment/decoration.

Thank you *Avril* and *nyc_cady* . . . my bf feels VERY bad.  I plan to spend ALLLL DAY shopping and window shopping today!  I'm going to spend HOURS at Tiffany alone . . . taking my time looking at the two rings, snapping pictures, asking questions . . . LOL.  

Thank you *forsyte*! I can't wait to permanently wear it!


----------



## Avril

Is it not time to go shopping yet in LA!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ LOL, you're so cute.  Soon! In an hour or two, all the stores will be open!


----------



## kohl_mascara

BTW, *Avril*, let me talk to your bf for you.  I'll make sure he knows you and I are both serious about you getting this ring! LOL.


----------



## Contessa

I second NYC's idea!!!  Girl!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> I second NYC's idea!!!  Girl!



LOL, I need to just give you and nyc my bf's phone number/email/gchat ID/home address.  I know the two of you would set him on the _right_ track!


----------



## Cara Mia

Good luck kohl mascara! I feel your pain about missing your chance yesterday cos your boy was late- my bf was supposed to go pick up my engagement ring yesterday at Tiffanys (just got back from resizing) but he called me and told me he couldnt make it cos he was too busy at work. Anyway he felt bad, so he's taking a couple hours off (he can do that, he's the boss) this morning to go pick it up and propose to me- I actually need to leave to go meet him right now  I'm so excited :>

Anyway, I hope you get your ring today, and your bf proposes right away to make up for all the drama!


----------



## kohl_mascara

WOW *Cara Mia*, CONGRATS!!!!  I can't wait to hear details!!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you.  I am living vicariously through your proposal haha.  How wonderful is it to get your ring and get engaged all in one day.  POST LOTS OF PICS!!!

Thank you again for your kind words - I hope I get my V-day proposal wish!


----------



## nyc_cady

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL, I need to just give you and nyc my bf's phone number/email/gchat ID/home address. I know the two of you would set him on the _right_ track!


 
Look...*Contessa* and I would turn him around!!!  I mean really......we're VERY PERSAUSIVE!!! He wouldn't know what hit him after we got a hold of him!!!

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Kohl - good luck this weekend!!! I am literally dying to see this gorgeous ring!


----------



## Contessa

Ok...enough is enough!

What's the update??


----------



## bb10lue

hehe, i keep checking back this thread to see the new ring exciting~~~


----------



## Avril

Where's the ring!! Come onnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## nyc_cady

I will have you know that I am *literally *watching paint dry waiting for these pictures!!!


----------



## Contessa

^ You and me both! Only I'm sipping some raspberry vodka to make it less painful!


----------



## lubird217

hehe - maybe they're mid proposal right now! 

Where are they!?!


----------



## Contessa

^ LOL Lubird! You might be onto something!


----------



## nyc_cady

No kidding!!

HAHA - I'm drinking some maple syrup flavored wiskey on the rocks.  YUM!! And I'm literally staring at a wall that the DF and I JUST painted!!! So literally watching paint dry!! 

Wow......I need a life!!!


----------



## Contessa

nyc_cady said:


> No kidding!!
> 
> HAHA - I'm drinking some maple syrup flavored wiskey on the rocks.  YUM!! And I'm literally staring at a wall that the DF and I JUST painted!!! So literally watching paint dry!!
> 
> Wow......I need a life!!!



Sounds like the perfect op to surf and spend some $$$


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm confused!  Did Kohl miss seeing the ring yesterday or today?  BF had better propose BY Valentine's day!


----------



## mlopez149

I'm pretty sure he missed yesterday. =)


----------



## kohl_mascara

*lanasyogamama*, my boyfriend got us there 3 minutes late yesterday!  I dragged him with me to class early this morning and made him sit through 3 hours of my drafting tech negotiations class LOL, then we went to Tiffany & Co. IMMEDIATELY after class ended.  I mentioned to him that a great way to make it up to me would be a romantic V-Day proposal  hehe

Surprisingly, the .77 was not as large as I thought it was going to be.  It is almost the same exact size as the .68!  There are a few subtle differences.  My SA mentioned that they are all hand crafted and unique in their own ways.

I attached a few pictures below.  If you look closely, the .68 halo is much larger while the .77 center is bigger while the halo is smaller, which makes the two appear the same size.  I ended up going for the .77 because I felt the focus was more on the center stone vs. the large surrounding halo.

In the last picture, you can see the .77 (right) sits a little higher up than the .68 (left).  The halo is also more "stepped" so the halo appears smaller than the .68 looking straight down at the ring.  The .77 is also slightly lighter in color than the .68. I wasn't sure if the extra ~$850 was worth it, but in the end, I went through all this trouble to get the .77, I decided to just go for it!

I ended up having to pay for the re-sizing.  My SA had all sorts of excuses for the inept customer rep person.  Additionally, she kept saying how Tiffany NEVER returns, let alone exchanges items that have been "modified."  My resizing down half a size counted as a modification and that the company was doing a HUGE favor for me in letting me exchange it.  Blahblahblah.  I was so tired from class and from yesterday's fit with my bf, that I just let it go.  I won't be shopping at this Tiffany for again, that's all I can say.


----------



## nyc_cady

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  Way to go!!!!!  Now at least the wait is over!!!!  DID HE PROPOSE?!?!?!?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ LOL, no, he did not!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

What do you guys think??  Did I make a mistake?  The .77 is VS1 and .68 is IF.  The .68 is almost $1k cheaper than the .77 and is already resized.  Does the .77 look washed out??? They are the exact same size. I am totally second-guessing my purchase!

What is wrong with me???


----------



## nyc_cady

Personally, I would have gone with the .68.  The difference in carat size is negligible and I would have perferred an IF stone over a VS1.  It's a .10 of a carat difference, which is very small IMO.

I don't think the .77 looks washed out, but I do think that the .68 is prettier.  I was looking at that more in your comparison pics than the .77.  

But it is whatever makes you the happiest!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think it's because the .68's color is more vibrant looking so it draws your eye to the ring more.  I would like more input before I make my decision.  My bf is asking me to make up my mind by the end of the night so we can go exchange the ring (if need be) tomorrow.  Sigh.


----------



## nyc_cady

I will say, I do think color saturation is definitely important when choosing a colored diamond.  Whereas both are good, I think the .68 pops more, if you know what I mean.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Just so this helps . . .the first four pics are Left: .77, Right: . 68.  In the last picture, they are switched so the Left: .68, Right: .77


----------



## nyc_cady

I figured it out!! I could tell by the halo! 

My vote is still for the .68!!


----------



## nyc_cady

BTW......what nail polish is that???  I  it!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Thank you!  I borrowed it from a friend.  It's by American Apparel.  As you can tell, I did my own nails and it's a pretty bad job - I always get impatient and I start touching things and messing it up!  I also have demented pinkies - they are literally half the length of my ring fingers LOL.


----------



## ame

I would tell them not to resize the other ring, you will stick with the .68. I agree that the .68 has a nicer yellow color. And that's not enough size difference for me to warrant more than $1,000.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks Ame.  I feel pretty awful putting my bf and the people at Tiffany through this.  I am going to sit on it a little longer.  I agree that the .68 is a more attractive color and price.  I am debating whether or not to ask my mom for her opinion . . .


----------



## coconuttiger

I like the halo on the .77 better but the .68 seems to be a better buy esp as the look the same size! Go for the color and saturation, they're the most impotant things qualities of a fancy yellow. Or just go with whichever grabs you more and don't second guess!


----------



## twitspie

Heya!
I agree with the others the .68 looks prettier in your pics
xx


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks coconuttiger.  My bf and I agree that the halo on the .68 looks a little "messy" (his words were "clumpy").  I always second guess!  It's one of my greatest faults! haha.  But price here isn't that big of a concern to us. blah


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you twistpie.  The hard part with this decision is that there is no ring that is better than the other, or one choice that is wrong and one choice that is right.  I am leaning towards just sticking with the bigger diamond even though the color on the other is a little more eye-catching.  Here is a pic of the .77 alone on my finger.


----------



## SweetCherries

I think you made the right choice Kohl, I def notice the difference in size of the centre canary yellow diamond; .77 stands out more, it looks like a more intense yellow compare to .68? If it's a white diamond, I would go with .68 IF imho. After all the agony you and your DB have gone through, go with the .77ct. Heard the $ will be going up tomorrow. Congrats again!


----------



## lubird217

kohl - i personally like how you can see more halo on the .68 and i personally really like it sitting a little lower. i really dislike a high seated diamond (like mine!) and think the .68 looks better in color IMO

whatever you choose will be the right pick!

they are both beautiful and you wont go wrong! congratulations!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks SweetCherries!  Actually the .68 is a little more intense color than the .77  . . . haha.  

Thanks lubird217.  I was considering the stone sticking higher/lower, and I decided that the difference in height wasn't too much and wouldn't bother me.

Anyway, I am so tired, I don't want to deal with exchanging rings again.  After looking at the picture of just the .77 alone, it looks pretty great on my hand.  Like everyone has said, NO SECOND GUESSING.  I have been waiting for this ring for a long time, it's finally here, I bought it, and am sticking with the .77!!!


----------



## lynette3

kohl_mascara said:


> I have been waiting for this ring for a long time, it's finally here, I bought it, and am sticking with the .77!!!


----------



## lubird217

ok! we're sticking with it! im on board


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks lubird217 and lynette3!!! Your support means so much to me!  I feel better now.  Second guessing kills!  Lucky number .77 all the way!


----------



## SweetCherries

Hip hip hurray!!! And have a good nite! Zzzzzz


----------



## kohl_mascara

Good night everyone!  Thanks for all of your input, support, love and encouragement!  The next update will come when it's permanently on my finger.


----------



## Cara Mia

I'm glad you finally got it - hopefully he proposes soon  Personally I like the .77, I think it's got just a little something extra.  I put my engagement story & ring pics in the e-ring thread so I wouldn't clutter yours up


----------



## Contessa

Ok....I've taken a close look and I have to say I prefer the .77

Honestly, VS1 is excellent and side by side, I can't really tell the difference between the 2 stones- perhaps if I saw them IRL, but on your hand, the .77 looks AMAZING

I also prefer the halo on the new ring. Looks much more dainty and you see more of the diamond NOT the halo.....which is what you want I would think. 

So my opinion would be to stick to the new .77 and call it a day! 

I'm SO happy this has worked out and you have your dream ring!


----------



## dusty paws

gorgeous ring and can't wait to hear your proposal story!


----------



## bb10lue

Congrats!!!! My eyes went to the .77 straight away when lookin at the comparison pictures, had to go back a couple of time just to confirm which is which. I really like the .77 the proption of the centre diamond and halo IMHO just perfect!!  I know for me, I would be much happier with the .77 in a long run!


----------



## everything posh

Congrats! Love the .77 on your finger!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I was out last night and missed the big reveal but I must say, I'm glad you're sticking with the .77. It is GORGEOUS, Kohl!!! I like rarity of an IF stone and the more intense colour but you wanted a less intense, more "lemony" stone and I think the .77 is perfect for you. I definitely prefer the halo on the .77 and I think the size difference is noticeable for sure. I noticed the colour difference a bit but the size is more noticeable and love how the dainty halo of the .77 showcases the centre stone! I'm so happy for you, Kohl!!  In the end, you have to go with the ring that really draws you in and that shouldn't be based solely on the colour and clarity of the ring/ rarity, it should also be based on the presence of the ring and what looks good on YOUR hand, not only on paper


----------



## missD

Honestly, the .77 looks MUCH more grand in my opinion. Yes it might be a weeeeeeeeee bit lighter, but .77 is still AMAZING on it's own and the color difference is SOOOOO minimal.

Plus, I'm Asian so I prefer the "nicer" looking/sounding .77 - seven seven! 

You made the PERFECT choice in my opinion, I always want my "main" stone to stand out more in size compared to the halo bits. Again, the color is still very yellow and beautiful. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontsaycovet

Kohl mascara you just need to pretend you never had a choice in the first place and then ask yourself "do I love this ring" and you will hear a resounding "yes yes yes" from all of us. They both looked great on you when you had them on individually.

You've inspired me to buy one, in fact I bought one on Friday, but not from tiffany's. I wasnt willing to fork out an extra $7k for the tiffany brand especially after your rollercoaster experience. 

Mine is a .71 yellow diamond with a single halo pave setting but the main difference is you can see the bezel set around the edge. My yellow diamond also comes from our legendary ellendale mine in western Australia which is where I think I read all the Tiffany yellow diamonds come from. A bit of patriotic spirit on my part because I live in western australia. I can't wait to get it on my finger!


----------



## GucciObsessed

They are both stunning rings but I like the halo better on the .77. You made the right choice (or at least the one I would have made, lol)- CONGRATULATIONS!!! Much health and happiness to you both!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got opinions from the whole family!

My 4 year old and I both like the .77.  I think it looks quite a bit bigger, and I like the proportion between the yellow and white a lot more.  I don't see any degradation in color.

DH liked the .68, but what does he know?  

SO excited for you, can't wait for the proposal!


----------



## acrowcounted

They are both beautiful rings and it is very difficult to tell the difference. I like the one that is further down your finger in all of the pictures. I know this probably doesn't help since thats not the same ring in all pictures. Such a hard choice but the decision point for me would be the step-ness of the halo. I prefer a halo that just looks like an extension of the stone rather than a setting and therefore would pick whichever one has the more fluid and lower profiled halo (which I think is the .68, I'm so confused! )

Either way, you are going to have an unbelievable ring!


----------



## nyc_cady

Yay!! You decided!! I know I was voting for the .68, but you really couldn't go wrong with either!! 

Let's work on getting that puppy on your finger permanently now!!


----------



## kjw46

Congratulations!! LOVE the one you chose, I definitely think you made the right decision! 

On another note, I went in with my fiance to look at the sola (apparently "soleste" now according to my SA ) and tried on a .76 yellow diamond and .5 white diamond. They were gorgeous!! We next went to Cartier to try on my original favorite, the egere, and now the decision has become so difficult haha!!

Anyway, congrats again, it's absolutely stunning- I LOVE it on your finger!


----------



## Avril

Yay!  You finally got it!!!   

As for the decision now between the two ... do what your heart thinks.  Remember, you're gonna be looking at that beautiful ring for the rest of your life so if you have any doubts about the 0.77 or the 0.68 then get the one that really sings to you.

Both are beautiful.  Today I saw two of the pendants in Tiffany: one was a 0.68c Fancy Intense VVS1 and the other was a 0.58c Fancy Intense IF.  I preferred the one I saw in London - it was a Fancy Yellow and the colour was much more lemony.  The diamonds in the pendants I saw today were defo not appealing to me as much (even though they were double the price of the one in London!)

I'm gonna have to go back to London ....


----------



## kohl_mascara

*kjw46*, was your .76 a Fancy Yellow?  I wanted to bring in a .76 FY originally LOL.  Where are you from?  On the website the ring is called the Sola. . .so confusing how the SAs don't even know their own products!  Bentley1 was looking at the Sola too, and the SAs had no clue what she was talking about, but it turned out the store had two of the rings and just referred to them generally as their "yellow diamond" collection.  I wish Tiffany would be more consistent 

*acrowcounted*, I know it's so confusing. But for all the except for the side view one, the ring closest to my hand is the .77!  So you chose the .77! LOL. Yay, I'm glad the random blind study won in my favor! haha

*lanasyogamama*, thank you for getting your opinions from your entire family! Please give a kiss to your DD for me!  Obviously she has amazing taste (from which she has gotten from her Mommy)! 

*dontsaycovet* CONGRATS!!!  I want to see pictures!!!!  I'm so glad other people love yellow diamonds as much as I do now!  You would never have known they were a fad once in the 70's! 

Thank you *missD*, *Shopaholic Tasha*, *Gucci Obsessed*, *bb10lue* and *Contessa*, those were my and my bf's original thoughts - we wanted the center stone to stand out, not the halo!  Thank you for affirming all my thoughts and slapping away all those doubtful ones of mine!  I spent a great deal of time at Tiffany trying to figure out which one I liked more. It was so very hard because there were only slight differences between the two rings.  Nothing about one or the other stood out as "wrong" or "bad"!  That made my decision all the more harder.  I didn't want to make a mistake because this ring will part of my life forever and  I'm glad you all agree that I made the right decision!  

Thank you *dusty paws*, *Cara Mia*, and *nyc_cady*!!!  I have a feeling that a proposal IS coming soon!  I won't say anymore because I don't want to jinx it!  But I overheard my bf when I came back from the ladies' room trying to rush the customer service rep on the resizing of the ring so that it would be ready by the middle of February!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Avril*!!!   I agree 100% with you.  I'm so glad I'm just sticking with the ring and not doubting myself and my decision anymore! I need to be more confident in my choice!  Yay to the .77!  and as *miss D* pointed out, the numbers are quite appealing and they sound nice!


----------



## 4everLV

oooh... so a Valentine's proposal... *fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Avril

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *Avril*!!!  I agree 100% with you. I'm so glad I'm just sticking with the ring and not doubting myself and my decision anymore! I need to be more confident in my choice! Yay to the .77! and as *miss D* pointed out, the numbers are quite appealing and they sound nice!


 
So what are the specs of the 0.77?   I think you are just feeling unsure now because there was so much to-ing and fro-ing getting the ring and then Tiffany making you wait and so on.  So be more confident in your choice, as you say!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks *4everLV* 

*Avril*, the .77 is a VS1 while the .68 was an IF.  They are both Fancy Yellow, but the .77 turns out to be even a lighter shade of yellow than the .68.  I was afraid that it was going to look washed out (as nyc_cady and I mentioned earlier in the thread) because it kind of does look that way in the pictures.  But in looking at the last picture of just the .77 on my hand, the yellow is still vibrant without looking pale.  I was thinking perhaps the light was reflecting off the diamond while I was taking the pictures so the color looked a little off.  In person the color difference is noticeable under certain lights, but when I brought it under "Atrium" lighting (lights close to the windows of the store) the noticeable color difference under the lights was less clear (at this point I put one ring on each ring finger so they weren't on the same hand anymore).  I'm thinking it had something to do with the angle of the ring and of the diamod since the .68 was on a slope because of my knuckle???


----------



## faye119

Hi Kohl! 

Congratulations! you've got your ring finally! Both 0.68 and 0.77 are lovely. I have been actually thinking whether i should tell you my honest opinion or just simplly congrt you. Since i am the one of few people here own the "tifffany sola set" ( a ring + a pandent) and you have asked my opinion very initially before you really got into this yellow diamond. i decide to drop a few words here. Having viewed your pics for a while, i think i perfer 0.68. it appears more eye catching for me. Sorry dear, this is my true feeling.  As what i told you earlier, i was the first person purchased the Yellow diamond sola ring in the UK and the one i bought initially was a 0.47 Fancy Yellow ( the only one in the store). i absolutely loved it!!! however, i was thinking of a bigger one, but i was told by the SA to get the 0.47 FY one first as there was not much stock,. she told me that she would contact me if she can find anything bigger or better. i had the ring for 3 weeks until my SA contacted me saying she has got a 0.49 in Fancy intense and asked me to pop over. I was in the exactly same situation as you are now. I love my Fancy Yellow one, and was not sure if i want to go through all hassle to exchange for another one especially the new one is not much bigger than the one i had. However, having had the ring for 3 weeks, which means i had the opportunity to view the ring under different lights, in different rooms, i do hope the yelllow color could be stronger. I am with you, personally i love the light yellow rather than very deep yellow. however, i felt the " fancy yellow" was yellow enought under spot light, or in Tiffany store, but not very vivid in normal light, or in my office.  I remember i've posted this learning in one of this " yellow diamond" post here, - Go with " fancy intense" if you can as it would look beautiful under any lights!  Of course, fancy diamond is all about color, it reflects in the price. Eventually, i visited the store 3 weeks after i purchase my 0.47 fanny yellow ring and exchanged it for a 0.49 Fancy Intense one. 

Well i guess, what i want to say here is, ~color is very very important.  Between the two, i perfer 0.68 one just by how they look in your pics. However, you know the best how "yellow" the two rings are. if 0.77 is not much lighter than the 0.68 to your eyes, then go for the larger one, but if the color of 0.77 is not vivid/yellow enough under centain lights, i think you should swap back to 0.68. i think SA in Tiffany should understand and should be willing to help as much as they can as you are purchasing a " E- ring" which means a lot to you, rather than just a pretty jewelry! 

bottom line, they are both lovely!!! you cannot go wrong with either one! if you've made a decision, then just simply enjoy it!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *faye119*, I read your comment RIGHT BEFORE tPF shut down for maintenance.  After reading yours, nyc_cady, ame and everyone else's comments that preferred the .68. . .I went to my mom, asked for her opinion and I went to my dad, asked for his.  Both agreed that I should get quality over size.  They were both swayed by the IF/rarity of the diamond, the color and the price.

SOOO for the fourth time I went into Tiffany and for the second time exchanged the ring.  I got the .68. Since it was already sized, I wore it out of the store (my bf kept his part of the bargain!)  and wore it to dinner.  It happened to be our anniversary so we had dinner at the 4 Seasons and I kept admiring the ring in the light.  The diamond seems to change colors in different hues!  

I wish I had more input from everyone on tPF before making the final decision, but I guess it's better that I did it on my own.  I also think I heard enough from everyone to make the wisest choice

Since I wore the ring, I can't return it.  This is IT!  No more exchanges!!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Your ring is amazing.  Congratulations!*


----------



## Contessa

Congratulations Kohl! I'm so happy you have the ring & are at peace with your decision! Enjoy, don't torture yourself with guilt and/or regret. THIS ring is as unique as you are.......& it's meant to be yours. 

Treasure it, love it, enjoy!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Congratulations Kohl! I'm so happy you have the ring & are at peace with your decision! Enjoy, don't torture yourself with guilt and/or regret. THIS ring is as unique as you are.......& it's meant to be yours.
> 
> Treasure it, love it, enjoy!



Thank you Contessa!   You seem to know me so well! ush: I WOULD torture myself with regret - but now I know that the .77 would not necessarily be "better" than the .68. I really have to give a big thanks to my bf too. . .he really helped me make my decision, as did my SA.  They were both so patient with me!! 

I am very happy and very blessed to have such a wonderful boyfriend and my dream ring!!


----------



## Beriloffun

aw yay I'm glad you picked the one you liked more  the color is definitely prettier!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you Contessa!   You seem to know me so well! ush: I WOULD torture myself with regret - but now I know that the .77 would not necessarily be "better" than the .68. I really have to give a big thanks to my bf too. . .he really helped me make my decision, as did my SA.  They were both so patient with me!!
> 
> I am very happy and very blessed to have such a wonderful boyfriend and my dream ring!!



Don't even think of ever going back to the .77....it's DONE! Believe me, when it comes to making decisions, I'm the worst!!!! But I rationalize my indecisiveness by telling myself that it's all about keeping my options open LOL!

I personally love your ring.....look forward to hearing it being permanently affixed to your finger!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Beriloffun* and *DebbieAnn*!!! 

*Contessa*, I won't be going back to the .77!  I still think the .68 COULD be a little bigger (I know, so bad!  But I'm being honest).  Too bad the .77 just wasn't what I was looking for!  The .68 just had so much more going for it - I would've been a dummy if I didn't choose it! My SA told me if I waited for another ring, I could potentially be waiting around for forever. AND, IF another ring does come along, I'll just have to let it go and just be at peace with what I chose.  It's a great price, beautiful ring, lovely color and it's already resized just for me! hehe =)

I also compared this color to a .60 Fancy Intense that they had in store, and they were almost identical in color!  Anyway, thank you, thank you again for all your support and great advice! I'll keep you and everyone updated on the BIG P word!


----------



## nyc_cady

HOOORAY!!!!!!!!!! And thank god this forum is back up!! Do you know how boring my night was?!?!?!

Anywho...I'm so glad you got the .68!!! And it looks so beautiful on your finger! No second guessing, you got your dream ring, girl!! 



P.S. I freakin' love these emoticons!! tPF has the cutest ones!

P.P. S Can we trade Asian hands?? Yours are much prettier!!!


----------



## lubird217

Kohl - I'm so confused!? Where are we in the process? Which ring is in bf's possession? 

lol - What's going on??!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*nyc_cady*, thank you so much for all your help!  You were the first one to plant the seed of doubt, I but love you for it!  It is the perfect ring for me and it GLOWS on my finger.  I am so happy.  I could hardly contain my excitement while the ring was being exchanged.  I wore it out of the store skipping and on  LOL. 

I agree, these emoticons are just so darn cute and fun!


----------



## nyc_cady

kohl_mascara said:


> *nyc_cady*, thank you so much for all your help! You were the first one to plant the seed of doubt, I but love you for it! It is the perfect ring for me and it GLOWS on my finger. I am so happy. I could hardly contain my excitement while the ring was being exchanged. I wore it out of the store skipping and on  LOL.
> 
> I agree, these emoticons are just so darn cute and fun!


 
HA - seeds of doubt! No worries, so glad I could help!!! Trust me, you can return the favor when I reset my stones in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## lubird217

YAY!!! I'm so happy!!!

I just got caught up, ignore my last post! Too much going on with this being shut down...

I LOVE the .68!! I was going to go with the .77 if you preferred it, but I really just loved the way the .68 rests in the setting. I really really preferred it! I just love the way it sits lower, I like the halo around it (I think it looks more like the picture from the Tiffanys site) and the specs are amazing!! 

Kohl - I'm so so so happy for you, it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*nyc_cady*, are you kidding me??? Your hands are so pretty too!  And have you seen my demented pinky?? 

*lubird217*, we went back and exchanged, for the second time, the .68!! It was the original ring I bought, which I then exchanged for the .77, and then re-exchanged for again.  So it was all ready and re-sized for me! Currently it's on my desk  but my bf is going to take it back at the end of the night and will hold onto it until the BIG P day!  Sorry for all the confusion!!!

I agree with you also, the lower the diamond makes it more flush and less of a hazard!


----------



## nyc_cady

kohl_mascara said:


> *nyc_cady*, are you kidding me??? Your hands are so pretty too! And have you seen my demented pinky??


 
Demented pinky, my a*s!!! I have short stubby hands because I'm a short stubby girl....*sigh* Such is my lot in life!! 

That ring looks so amazing on you!! *sigh* Do you know if they have hand lipo out in L.A.? If so, I may have to look into that!


----------



## kohl_mascara

nyc_cady said:


> Demented pinky, my a*s!!! I have short stubby hands because I'm a short stubby girl....*sigh* Such is my lot in life!!
> 
> That ring looks so amazing on you!! *sigh* Do you know if they have hand lipo out in L.A.? If so, I may have to look into that!



You are crazy!!!  What are you talking about??  Hands are hands!!  What is important are the heart and the brain!  You obviously have a lot of both! AND you have beauty.  And thank you for your sweet compliments - I can't wait til my bf puts it on my finger and I won't ever have to take it off again!!!!

BTW, I can't wait for your reset. . .I'm SO EXCITED to see what it will look like!


----------



## bb10lue

CONGRATS!!! i'm so happy for you. The ring looks perfect on you~!! You make me want the SOLA even more~i might need to put off my new car plan a bit later so i can get the sola!!Hehe~ I know how hard it must be for you to waiting for the big p-day, most importantly the day that the ring's on your finger permanently. You were lucky that your boy let you to wear the ring for a whole day, mine only let you try it in store and it went to the box straight away!! I waited for TWO weeks until he went down one knee and I FINALLY got my ring~! i can still remember his red teary eyes and it was a WONDERFUL and super sweet memory!!!

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Avril

Oh Kohl!!! You got the .68!!! Yay!!!!!!  I too thought that you were doubting the .77 too much - you were so unsure of it and it was defo the right thing to hand that one back and get the .68. The .68 is much better  I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Kohl, It's beautiful! You made the right decision, don't second guess yourself. It's GORGEOUS! Much love and happiness to you both!


----------



## ahertz

Lovely choice, Kohl.  It looks fantastic!!!  Since you wore it, does that mean you're engaged??


----------



## 4everLV

bb10lue said:


> CONGRATS!!! i'm so happy for you. The ring looks perfect on you~!! You make me want the SOLA even more~i might need to put off my new car plan a bit later so i can get the sola!!Hehe~ I know how hard it must be for you to waiting for the big p-day, most importantly the day that the ring's on your finger permanently. You were lucky that your boy let you to wear the ring for a whole day, mine only let you try it in store and it went to the box straight away!! I waited for TWO weeks until he went down one knee and I FINALLY got my ring~! i can still remember his red teary eyes and it was a WONDERFUL and super sweet memory!!!
> 
> Keep us posted!!!!


Congrats Kohl on choosing THE perfect ring!

When DH & I had my ring made, he let me wear it for 5-10 minutes at his house before it went into the box & into the safe. I waited 5 MONTHS before he proposed... lol, it was agony, but we both bawled our eyes out during the proposal...


----------



## kohl_mascara

THANK YOU EVERYONE SO MUCH!  And thank you again for all your help and support!!! Like *Avril* mentioned, I was doubting the .77 too much!  The color on the .68 really did draw me in more - I was conflicted because one part of me wanted to go big!  The other side knew that size was not as important as the color/clarity.  It's amazing how dark the yellow looks in the store and directly in the sun, but against the light, the stone looks soo lemony yellow!  I know if I got the .77, it would probably look washed out!

Anyway I am so happy! *Ahertz*, I wish we were engaged but we are not as of yet!  He is making me wait a few weeks like *bb10lue's* hubby made her wait LOL (but hopefully not as long as *4everLV*!). My bf was so sweet enough to let me wear it for a whole day!  It was the best experience of my life. I can't wait for P DAY!

Thank you *bb10lue* and *4everLV* for sharing your experiences with me.  I know I'm going to be SO nervous during the wait.  The two of us actually went to my parents and talked about marrying, and my bf asked them if he could marry me right in front of me, and the wonderful things he said made me tear up!  My dad also looked like he was tearing up too, but it turns out he had allergies. . .LOL


----------



## nc.girl

I think you did the right thing! An IF diamond is a lot more rare than a VS1, and the difference in carat weight was not that noticeable. To me, the only real difference in size looks-wise was the slight difference in the halo'ing of the two rings. 

 A pretty ring for a pretty girl...congrats!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> My dad also looked like he was tearing up too, but it turns out he had allergies. . .LOL


 
This is had me in tears too.....but from laughing!!


----------



## ahertz

kohl_mascara said:


> *Ahertz*, I wish we were engaged but we are not as of yet!  He is making me wait a few weeks like *bb10lue's* hubby made her wait LOL (but hopefully not as long as *4everLV*!). My bf was so sweet enough to let me wear it for a whole day!  It was the best experience of my life. I can't wait for P DAY!



Valentines Day isn't too far from now!  Or at least that's what I keep telling myself since I have a c-section scheduled for Feb. 17.


----------



## faye119

Hi dear! Glad to see that you saw my post last night and i am also so glad to see you've got back the .68!!! it looks so pretty on you!!! i guess your beautiful hand helps as well!!  unlike my hands, small and fat... .... 

I am going to get my lovely Novo ring this weekend as well. I have two choices between 1.35 G, VS1 and 1.47 H, VVS2. i haven't seen them yet, but will view them and pick up one on Sat!! Cannot wait at all!! so excited! Wish me luck! I am already thinking once i put them both my yellow sola and novo on hands, which one i would love more?! haha!!! ... well.... i should love the novo as it is my e-ring, but i tell you the truth, i may still prefer my yellow diamond.... but i need to keep it quiet....haha!

Also dears, kohl, if you don't mind me borrowing the popularity of your thread, which one you guys would choose btw the two novo options i have... is there a big difference in G color and H for cushion cut? 

Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## ame

Allergies, schmallergies. The man was misty!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

LOVE the latest pics, Kohl!  You made an excellent choice and I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *nc.girl*!  You are too sweet! 

*Contessa*, I was SO incredibly touched that my dad would show emotion at such an important time of my life, and then when I realized it was just his allergies, I was like  Haha.  Of course Daddy.

*ahertz*, can't wait for your commemorative cadeau reveal and your TWINSIE reveal!  How exciting is that???  V-day babies!!!

*faye119* thank you very much for your suggestions.  I realized I do like a little more richer saturation in my diamond.  I think you will love both equally.  Will the sola be your RHR?  I can't wait to get my RHR LOL.  AND OF COURSE I Don't mind. I would've gone for the H VVS because you get a bigger carat. . .but I totally went for quality over size, so I don't think I'd be a very good judge LOL.


----------



## faye119

Kohl, thank you very much for the speedy response dear! Thanks very much! You're right, the Novo will be the my engagement ring, the sola is my right hand ring. 

Once i get the novo, i will post some pics for both sola and novo! 







kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *nc.girl*! You are too sweet!
> 
> *Contessa*, I was SO incredibly touched that my dad would show emotion at such an important time of my life, and then when I realized it was just his allergies, I was like  Haha. Of course Daddy.
> 
> *ahertz*, can't wait for your commemorative cadeau reveal and your TWINSIE reveal! How exciting is that??? V-day babies!!!
> 
> *faye119* thank you very much for your suggestions. I realized I do like a little more richer saturation in my diamond. I think you will love both equally. Will the sola be your RHR? I can't wait to get my RHR LOL. AND OF COURSE I Don't mind. I would've gone for the H VVS because you get a bigger carat. . .but I totally went for quality over size, so I don't think I'd be a very good judge LOL.


----------



## Kimf79

I don't know what happened with the exchanges but I just gotta say your ring looks so gorgeous and classy on you!


----------



## kjw46

Kohl, the ring I was looking at was a .76 fancy intense- I'm from NYC and went to the 5th ave store where they had two yellow diamonds, but the other was a much larger size, around 1.1 or so, and dwarfed my size 4 finger lol! I'm so glad that you're happy with your decision, you're def right about quality over carat size! And it's perfect since it was already resized to fit your finger haha! Love all the new pictures, sent them all to my fiance already  lol. I'm so conflicted now between rings, especially with the price increase that was reported here on Tiffany yellow diamonds . Oh well, just glad to see you have your dream ring!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lol, sorry *Kimf79*, I'm really awful with trying to make up my mind.  Thank you!  I am happy and at peace with my decision!

*kjw46* You are IN LUCK because the price increase is ONLY affecting Canada. I talked to my SA, her manager, and another tPFer from Canada called the NY store and there is NO price increase for yellow diamonds in the US (as of yet!)!  I'm glad my pics helped. . .I hope you get what you want!  I'm excited to see if anyone else gets a Sola as an e-ring. . .I want to have a ring twin! LOL

*faye119* I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!  Congrats!  They will make the most perfect pair


----------



## eatcandyfloss

I _knew_ you'd stay with the .68!! SO Pleased for you


----------



## bb10lue

Now the wait begins~mid-Feb is NOT too far away!!! Congrats again~ I saved your Sola photo as a motivation to save!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hehe, thank you *eatcandyfloss* and *bb10lue*  . . . the agonizing is over.  I can't wait to wear it! I hope you get one as your RHR bb10lue!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay - your ring is so pretty and you've totally got me hooked on this style now! I've looked at way too many pictures of it not to fall in love!!!

What does everyone think about the sola as a right hand anniversary ring? 

My 10th is not for 3 years but I'm almost scared they will run out of yellow diamonds by then or price them out of our range!! I love that they are from the Australian mine as my DH is Aussie and he would really love that a piece of AUS is on my hand - might defray the price a little bit and Tiffany's brand name (which he equates with $$$!) 

Is this too much for a RHR? Thoughts? 

And BIG CONGRATS! (you made a good choice with the FY .68 IF by the way!)


----------



## marialc121

kohl: your ring is beautiful and even lovelier on your finger/hand like i mentioned earlier.  i'm so happy for you and have been following this thread since the beginning.    glad to see everything turned out well and i'm waiting to hear about the P day as well.  i was also shopping for an e-ring and had a few doubts.  i spent a whole 4 months to decide!    i agree with others that your heart will always lead the way.  please keep us updated!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*surfergirljen* THIS IS DEF NOT TOO MUCH FOR A RHR!!!  If you got a 1+ carat, then maybe. . .but something modest in size will be perfect!!!  bb10lue also wants one for her RHR and faye119 already has one (.49 FI) and is going to wear it as a RHR too!!! She will post pics of both as soon as she picks out her e-ring hehe.  I'm so excited to see both on her!  Maybe that will help you decide whether or not you like it as a RHR 


BTW they have this design in tanzanite and other gemstones too.  The design is circular and not cushion/square.  Those rings look gorg too!!!

*marialc121* thank you SO much for your kind words.  I spent around 3 months picking out what I wanted too!!  But it took me only a week to decide I wanted the Sola as my e-ring. . .but as you can tell, a while to figure out WHICH ring and WHAT specs I wanted more! LOL.  I can't wait to tell everyone about PDay as well.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lol *ame*, I just saw your comment.  My dad is the typical Asian dad who doesn't hug/cry/show emotion.  He's pretty stoic.  It was so out of character for him, I was incredibly shocked to see him that way!  Then my bf and I heard him sneeze 4 times in a row after we left and we heard him tell my mom that he needed to wash his face because his face was so irritated from the pollen from the tree outside our house LOL.


----------



## honeybeez

No doubt this sola is so special n nice. I went to see it again n the price is Rm 50,500 in malaysia. For a 0.92 carat, fancy intense, vs2. So tempted to buy!! But i need to seethe sola white diamond first.


----------



## T&Co.Addict

Soooo Pretty...*drools* lol.
Beautiful piece..congrats girl!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *T&Co.Addict*!!! 

Thank you *honeybeez*, I hope you get to see the white sola soon so that you can decide which one you like more!  Or you should just come to the US since it is cheaper!  But with tax it might end up being similar in price to where you are.  Anyway, I am glad you liked the .92 you tried one!


----------



## faye119

Kohl! i just re-read the whole thread again! Checking your updates has become part of my life after work! i feel i am a bit addicted to your post! haha!! Love the way how you share you story and your feeling, just feel you like a friend in my life!!! I've been through all your emotion and feeling since i start getting into the world of diamond... 

As both yellow diamond sola and novo are Cushion cut diamond, i have started readying into all info about cushion cut diamond to understand the cut... i am wondering if you have got more detailed specs for your ring yet including depth % , table % ..... What did they say about the certificate? when are they sending it to you?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hehe, faye119, you are too cute!  I can't believe you read through the entire thread!  That's a pretty amazing feat!!!  Since you are my one and only ring twin, I feel we have a special kinship as well!!

I think the novo would be the perfect compliment to the sola - it completely slipped my mind that both are cushion cuts! Now I'm REALLY excited to see the two on both of your lovely hands! When are you going to pick out your ring again?  I am both really excited and nervous for you. I hope you get what you want the first time so you don't go through the agony I went through of exchanging and re-exhanging the ring! LOL. 

I haven't gotten the certificate yet!


----------



## Contessa

Kohl, I feel it's a real honour and privilege to share in your fairytale. Don't forget to tuck away some personal moments too! This is a special time.....cherish & treasure it. 

I have a feeling you've inspired many women here to nudge their SO's into giving Tiffany's a call.


----------



## nyc_cady

Contessa said:


> Kohl, I feel it's a real honour and privilege to share in your fairytale. Don't forget to tuck away some personal moments too! This is a special time.....cherish & treasure it.
> 
> I have a feeling you've inspired many women here to nudge their SO's into giving Tiffany's a call.


 
Bravo!! Well, put!! 

It's a beautiful ring, Kohl, and it's uniquely yours! I think your DBF is one lucky guy to have someone as amazing as you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Contessa, and thank you nyc_cady!    Having both of you share in this special process with me means A LOT to me.   I am so lucky to have such great friends and supporters on this forum and IRL!


----------



## surfergirljen

Khol I can't stop thinking about it as a RHR - even put my brand new beloved Celine bag up on ebay to help pay for it!!!


----------



## missD

^ Good luck! I can't wait for more yellow diamond reveals! Are you going for the exact same double halo style?


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> Khol I can't stop thinking about it as a RHR - even put my brand new beloved Celine bag up on ebay to help pay for it!!!



WOW, if that isn't love, I don't know what is!  I hope you get it.  Good thing it seems like there won't be a price increase in the yellow diamond collection in the US for a while. . .I'm thinking if prices DO go up, it'll happen at the end of Tiffany's next fiscal period (the last fiscal period was middle of January when the most recent price increase occurred), which I think is during the summer (I might be making this up)? Anyway, GOOD LUCK! I hope you get a lot of money for your Celine bag! I can't wait to see which one you choose!


----------



## surfergirljen

I know right? My celine is the leopard print pony luggage tote and I haven't even used it yet because it's just so beautiful I didn't want to wreck it!!! Which is probably an indication that it's not the bag for me, LOL!!!  I hope I get a lot for it too... I paid a lot to have it shipped over the border in duty! Just hoping to get my  money back!!! 

I'm totally with you on the size - I've called the website/central customer service and asked for anything from .60 to .80 although I think my sweet spot is .7 FI or FY.  I LOVE your ring!!! I think that I want a teeny bit more saturation in the colour though... so glad (for that reason!) that you got the .68 because it's just so pretty colour wise!! Did you see any FI's in real life? I think the FV would be really too yellow for me - too much colour - but I want it to look like sunshine on my hand.   I wish they had more to look at IRL in Toronto! If I can sell my bag by end of March I'll ask them to bring a few into the Naples store in Florida to look at. They have one in the system right now and I wish they could hold it for me ... it's a .69 FI IF for $10,900... if I was just under 30 days away from going down!! So frustrating! 

And yes the SOLA is the one I love too!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Surfergirl Jen, I found your bag on ebay.  OMG.    Are you SURE you want to give that up?


----------



## surfergirljen

HAHA... Oh don't make me second guess myself!!!!! EVERY time I see the auction I feel a little bit sick... 

It's so weird b/c I'm NOT a purse girl at all in general (my  most expensive are like Botkier or Coach and I got ONE Mulberry on ebay once) and have little ones so I usually lug a Coach tote or a diaper bag around... but when I SAW that ad in Vogue I was like THAT is the ONE PIECE I need to up my style quotient to Parisian Chic Mamma! LOL!  It cost me SO much (close to $4K after duty) that I've been hesitant to take it out, especially in winter here... just in case I wanted to change my mind. I'm not 100% sure I want to sell it, no... but if I can get my money back I think I'd rather put it into a ring! 

But honestly I had to photograph the serial # last night for the auction and take it out again and I almost died... it's SO PRETTY!!!!! 

sigh... what do you think? Is it too chic to part with?

(sorry for hijaking your thread Kohl but this is all your fault for buying such a pretty ring and MODELLING it so beautifully!) 

ps:  I just called Tiffany Toronto and am going to see if they can pull the .69 IF FI!! I'm worried it might be WAY too much $$ in Canada but we'll see!

PS CANADIAN PRICES GO UP THIS SUNDAY - GOT CONFIRMATION TODAY!


----------



## Chelsea V

That is the most gorgeous ring ever!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

No problem surfergirljen! I am glad you love the ring as much as I do. I was going to wait on the ring too, but the mania of the yellow diamond got to me (and everyone else) and the more I waited, the less options I had. The impending price increase (that can happen at any time without any warning!) also factored into the craze.  

I actually compared my .68 FY to the .60 FI in store, and the colors were near identical.  My SA (who is a certified gemologist) looked at the colors and said the .60 had a slightly different hue which made the .60 a FI and the .68 a FY - but my ring is borderline FI apparently.  

I hope you love the .69 FI (can't wait to see pics!) and I'm crossing my fingers that it won't be too crazy expensive in Canadian dollars!  My 2 cents is that a bag is a bag (believe me, I *do* love my bags) - after use and abuse, the colors will start to fade, the leather will slowly deteriorate. . .whereas jewelry will last for your lifetime and the lifetimes that come after you


----------



## missD

Has anyone tried the bezet yellow diamond rings yet? I tried it on and oddly enough, it looks SO "off" on every finger and I tried both hands!!!! I envisioned it to look chic and somewhat mildly statement-ish but it just didn't look like it belonged on my hand! It didn't go at all!!!

Anyone tried it yet? What did you think?


----------



## kohl_mascara

I tried it on - the one with diamonds right?  Or are you talking about the solid gold ones?  The sola beats it by far.  The bezet with diamonds LOOKS like it would look beautiful on the hand, but I agree that it doesn't make a statement at all.  It blended in on my finger. . .but perhaps it's because I tried on the sola before trying the bezet on, and the brilliance and shine of the sola totally overshadows it.


----------



## missD

solid gold ones - single yellow diamonds with a solid yellow gold band. It seems that with this look, it has to be a larger size to make a statement.

Size-wise, i tried one similar to the top ring in this pic. IT did not make much of a statement at all.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Those look better stacked.  In the display case, they always have at least 2-3 rings stacked together on the ring holder.  I don't believe they are meant to be worn by themselves (of course you can if you want) but I agree with you - it'd look better with a larger center stone, as you mentioned.


----------



## lubird217

Kohl- I've been researching wedding bands for myself recently and thought I'd share what I found. 

I've said that my Tiffany Etoile would be fine with my e-ring but honestly, the more I look at it the more mismatched it all seems. They just don't look great together and both bands are really thick - which is a problem I don't think you have with the Sola.

The thing about my ring is that it sits high (I don't love this, exactly why I really wanted you to have the .68!!) and it has little diamonds all over on the setting, you can see it from every angle, which is what I don't want to block by wearing a band.

The jeweler I go to in Baltimore said there's simply no way around it other than getting a band made and I personally don't like those at all. Now I'm thinking of getting something thin and small like the novo. 

I did a whole comparison and here it is in case you're interested! The biggest discrepancy is obviously in the channel set ring because of the material - tiffanys is platinum, blue nile is white gold. What is your ring's material? I don't think I have a problem mixing platinum and white gold... we'll see. What were you thinking of doing?

They have a promotion right now that is a certain amount off depending on how much you spend (thats my urgency!). The code is GIFT11 and it expires 2/6. Plus I get even more cash back in my birthday month (Feb) on my Discover card so that's more incentive for me. 

I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread! Just thought I'd put it out there for you in all your wedding band shopping. Once this promotion is done I'd wait for a 10% off. 

I love them! Tax free and fed ex shipping!


----------



## Molls

Your ring is GORGEOUS . I adore canary diamonds and think your Sola is just stunning. It looks perfect on your finger. What a fantastic choice!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lubird217 said:


> Kohl- I've been researching wedding bands for myself recently and thought I'd share what I found.
> 
> I've said that my Tiffany Etoile would be fine with my e-ring but honestly, the more I look at it the more mismatched it all seems. They just don't look great together and both bands are really thick - which is a problem I don't think you have with the Sola.
> 
> The thing about my ring is that it sits high (I don't love this, exactly why I really wanted you to have the .68!!) and it has little diamonds all over on the setting, you can see it from every angle, which is what I don't want to block by wearing a band.
> 
> The jeweler I go to in Baltimore said there's simply no way around it other than getting a band made and I personally don't like those at all. Now I'm thinking of getting something thin and small like the novo.
> 
> I did a whole comparison and here it is in case you're interested! The biggest discrepancy is obviously in the channel set ring because of the material - tiffanys is platinum, blue nile is white gold. What is your ring's material? I don't think I have a problem mixing platinum and white gold... we'll see. What were you thinking of doing?
> 
> They have a promotion right now that is a certain amount off depending on how much you spend (thats my urgency!). The code is GIFT11 and it expires 2/6. Plus I get even more cash back in my birthday month (Feb) on my Discover card so that's more incentive for me.
> 
> I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread! Just thought I'd put it out there for you in all your wedding band shopping. Once this promotion is done I'd wait for a 10% off.
> 
> I love them! Tax free and fed ex shipping!



Hi lubird217 - thanks for the comparison! I have a question - have you confused the novo band with the metro?  Metro band comes in 18kt white gold and is VERY thin (<2mm) whereas the Novo is thicker and made of platinum (price is $3000+ for eternity).

Personally, I have been looking mainly at the pave band on Blue Nile.  It looks the most like the novo to me. I've had my eye on this one: http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring_15456.  It is priced at nearly half (~42% to be exact) the novo price but has 2x the amount of diamonds!

I am not 100% sure if that ring in the link is the same thickness as the novo band.  There is another one that is 3/8 carats (same carat weight as the novo) but to me (totally guessing here) it looks thinner than the novo http://www.bluenile.com/diamond-eternity-ring-platinum_17387.  

Since my sola is made of platinum, I would prefer my w-band to be platinum as well.  I am not sure what the repercussions of mixing metals is, but I will play it on the safer side of things and just go with platinum. I also wouldn't mind if my w-band is a little thicker than the shank/band of my ring (in fact I'd prefer it be thicker than thinner), but like you said, if I don't like it, I can always return/exchange it!!!

Thanks for the promo code. :  Not sure if my bf has money now to buy the band yet. . .but I will sign up with them to get their promotional discounts so that when we do recover from buying the sola, we can look into purchasing the ring on a discount!

I hope you look into the pave band. . I love channel set rings too but there is just something spectacular about how pave diamonds look!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Molls*!!!


----------



## nld in nyc

Your ring is gorgeous!  It makes me re-think my decision of the traditional diamond solitaire.  =)

I do have a celebration ring with alternating diamonds and yellow sapphires, though, from Tiffany.  They discontinued it last year.  Now, they only have the diamonds alternating with pink or blue sapphires in their bands.

I wonder if Tiffany discontinued the yellow sapphire celebration ring because they were going to be introducing the yellow diamond line?


----------



## kohl_mascara

nld in nyc said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!  It makes me re-think my decision of the traditional diamond solitaire.  =)
> 
> I do have a celebration ring with alternating diamonds and yellow sapphires, though, from Tiffany.  They discontinued it last year.  Now, they only have the diamonds alternating with pink or blue sapphires in their bands.
> 
> I wonder if Tiffany discontinued the yellow sapphire celebration ring because they were going to be introducing the yellow diamond line?



Ooo that sounds like it's really pretty!!  I've been wondering if I should go with an all white diamond band, an all yellow diamond band or an alternating one like you have.  I know yellow sapphires aren't the same as yellow diamonds, but I would imagine they look similar?  Do you have a picture of it by any chance? 

I have no idea what Tiffany is thinking. . .but perhaps that's a good reason why they discontinued the band (though they didn't create a yellow diamond version to replace that one). Maybe they are trying to de-emphasize their yellow sapphire collection to make the focus more on yellow diamonds?


----------



## nld in nyc

Oh, I would definitely go with an all white diamond band so it didn't compete with the grandeur and beauty of your main yellow diamond stone!  

I'm not good at posting pics and Tiffany no longer has the diamond/yellow sapphire band on their website since it is discontinued.  But, I found one (on ebay of all places) online so you can get an idea of how it looks:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/320616...f75cf88&itemid=320616210269&ff4=263602_304662

I wear a stack- two alternating yellow sapphire and diamond band rings on either side of Tiffany's shared prong white diamond band- on my right hand.


----------



## surfergirljen

Boo - just got the price for the .69 one and in the US it's $10,900 and here $12,600! our dollar is almost at par with the US so that makes no sense at all... will have to wait until March I guess!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you nld!  I think you are absolutely right - the white diamond band would be a better fit for my ring so it doesn't compete with the center diamond!!

surfergirljen - don't worry, you will get your ring!  Tiffany will always make more if the .69 is sold!


----------



## lubird217

Kohl - your links from bluenile didn't work for me but i think I know which ones you're talking about. Just about the Tiffany Novo, because its width wasn't listed on the site (and that was most important to me, to make sure it was thin with my thick ring) I called customer service and they said the novo is *just* under 2mm. I asked her about the metro as well and she said that was quite literally 1mm and obviously meant for stacking or sandwiching rings - I guess not at all what you're into.

I think it's wise to stay with platinums, but I really love the bluenile pave too! I think it'd be great if you went for it in the thicker size. 

I completely understand about the budgeting though. We're in the process of major redevelopments in our apartment (just signed the check today!) yet I keep reminding him about Valentines day and my birthday right around the corner! Hey, a girl can hope... I may go for it by myself but I'm not sure plus I don't love that idea!


----------



## kohl_mascara

You are right - I am not a big fan of stacking for my wedding bands.  One band is enough I think, though I could get into the sandwiching trend.  tPF is really bad in influencing/introducing me to new ideas! LOL

Hm. .. I wonder why the links didn't work??  Anyway. . .I can't believe the novo is that thin! That is pretty shocking for the amount you are paying.  I am looking at my picture of the sola with the novo band and it doesn't look less than 2mm - I thought for sure it was 2.1+.  Maybe my own sola band is super thin  and it just looks thicker comparatively.  I asked my bf if he wanted to stick with Tiffany for the w-band, and he gave me a big, resounding "NO!" haha.  

I am all about buying yourself jewelry, but in this case, I think it's a more appropriate gift from DH *especially* since two special occasions are right around the corner! I do hope you get it for V-day and/or your bday!  And with your coupon, you got a deal and a steal! How can he say no???


----------



## PersianGirl

Here they are


----------



## dontsaycovet

I'm so excited, my ring is ready.   I have been waiting to find a moment to go back to my jeweler so I could try my yellow diamond ring again (sadly not the Tiffany Sola but it is an Ellendale yellow diamond).  I managed to take a photo on my phone.... so here it is  .... resents

Its a terrible pic I know but I couldn't wait to share it with someone. The actual ring has more sparkle than the pic. It is a 0.71 fancy intense with a single halo.  Saw one at Tiffanys in Perth (Australia) and it was $14,950 for a slightly larger yellow diamond - with the double halo, it had more bling <sigh>.  

*Surfergirljen*, the Aussie dollar is almost at parity with USD as well but look at the price difference!!!  I could take 3 flights to the US and still be in front.  I just wish I had the time....


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *PersianGirl*, what a lucky lady you are to have BOTH!  They look gorgeous together and you wear them so beautifully!

*dontsaycovet*  your ring is GORGEOUS!!!  Take more pics, take more pics!  I want to see it from the side, the basket, in different lighting etc.  I can see the diamonds in the halo have a lot of fire to it - I bet it looks like a fireball under the sun.  The center diamond is also a rich saturation of yellow.  Our diamonds are sisters!


----------



## edsbgrl

Congrats kohl!  The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## dontsaycovet

Thanks *kohl*!!  I'm glad you approve so far - you're our tpf yellow diamond expert!  I won't be getting my ring for a while yet.  I've left it on a payment plan until I go traveling overseas (asia pacific area) so I can claim 10% duty back from the Government and that probably won't be until June  

This ring is a big gift to myself ... well, I do turn 40 this year ... so what if my birthday's not until November!  I lost my actual wedding ring about 4 years ago - it just slipped off and I didn't realise. Now, I'm going to wear this one on my left hand as you can see from my pic and move the solitaire from my parents to my RH.

I've had a closer look at this one and the Sola -the Sola is micropave right? The white stones in my halo are larger so you can actually see the individual stones even though it is pave style too.  I'm a little concerned the halo overtakes the yellow but still happy if I don't compare it to a Tiffany ring.  My own beautiful little piece of a 'petrified sunbeam'!  Makes me smile just thinking about it

I can't wait till June for my holiday just so I can collect my ring!


----------



## dontsaycovet

Forgot to say I hope your P day comes soon so you won't need to wait much longer!!  I'll be watching anxiously for news.  This thread is so addictive.


----------



## redsoledlover

*kohl_mascara* your ring is so beautiful! I have been following the thread and I finally decided to post! I'm glad you went with the smaller IF diamond, it is so perfect on your hand!! I keep checking to see if he proposed yet!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *redsoledlover*!!  My bf peeked over at dontsaycovet's post and was like "what's P day?" And I was like. . .uhh. . .Pajama Day. . .?  Haha.


----------



## tracy_x

It is breath-taking gorgerous~~~im contacting my local tiffany to see a real one


----------



## dontsaycovet

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *redsoledlover*!!  My bf peeked over at dontsaycovet's post and was like "what's P day?" And I was like. . .uhh. . .Pajama Day. . .?  Haha.



Oops - sorry *kohl*


----------



## coconuttiger

missD said:


> solid gold ones - single yellow diamonds with a solid yellow gold band. It seems that with this look, it has to be a larger size to make a statement.
> 
> Size-wise, i tried one similar to the top ring in this pic. IT did not make much of a statement at all.


 i LOVE these ones in the picture but the ones i've seen were in their lower grade fancy yellow so didn't look that great. i agree they really need to be larger size and in the higher grade FY to look good


----------



## kbella86

It is sooooo gorgeous, you are one lucky lady!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

dontsaycovet said:


> Thanks *kohl*!!  I'm glad you approve so far - you're our tpf yellow diamond expert!  I won't be getting my ring for a while yet.  I've left it on a payment plan until I go traveling overseas (asia pacific area) so I can claim 10% duty back from the Government and that probably won't be until June
> 
> This ring is a big gift to myself ... well, I do turn 40 this year ... so what if my birthday's not until November!  I lost my actual wedding ring about 4 years ago - it just slipped off and I didn't realise. Now, I'm going to wear this one on my left hand as you can see from my pic and move the solitaire from my parents to my RH.
> 
> I've had a closer look at this one and the Sola -the Sola is micropave right? The white stones in my halo are larger so you can actually see the individual stones even though it is pave style too.  I'm a little concerned the halo overtakes the yellow but still happy if I don't compare it to a Tiffany ring.  My own beautiful little piece of a 'petrified sunbeam'!  Makes me smile just thinking about it
> 
> I can't wait till June for my holiday just so I can collect my ring!



What a wonderful present to yourself!  Yes, the sola is micropave - the diamonds are very small.  I believe there are a total of 72 round white diamonds in the setting equaling .35 carats.  Your ring looks gorgeous. . .I hope you get it soon so you can start wearing it ASAP! 

There is nothing to compare because your ring is just as stunning as the sola, if not more!  I can't wait until you take clearer shots of the ring!  The color looks fantastic and the halo doesn't look like it's overtaking the center stone at all.  It really accentuates it and makes the color of the stone pop!  

Happy early birthday! You definitely deserve this ring  And don't worry about mentioning P-day.  Maybe the more we remind him, the faster it'll happen


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *tracy_x* and *kbella86*!!! 

BTW, *kbella86*, have you gotten your commemorative cadeau (push present) yet?  And I remember reading in the xmas proposal thread that you were anticipating a proposal also!  Any e-ring news on your end??


----------



## dontsaycovet

Thanks *kohl*, you're so sweet.  When I eventually get my ring, I'll take lots of photos with a real camera and give you a bump.


----------



## acrowcounted

dontsaycovet said:


> Forgot to say I hope your P day comes soon so you won't need to wait much longer!!  I'll be watching anxiously for news.  *This thread is so addictive.*



I totally agree! 

KM - remember those 48 hours where you got superstitious and weren't going to talk about the ring anymore in fear of jinxing it?  I was sooo disappointed thinking that we weren't going to get to see the pretties. Thank goodness you changed your mind!! 

dontsaycovet - your ring is amazing! The sparkle on that thing...oh my goodness...!


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *tracy_x* and *kbella86*!!!
> 
> BTW, *kbella86*, have you gotten your commemorative cadeau (push present) yet?  And I remember reading in the xmas proposal thread that you were anticipating a proposal also!  Any e-ring news on your end??



Kohl! Large pic of that signature pic please!!!!!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

surfergirljen said:


> Kohl! Large pic of that signature pic please!!!!!


Yes please!! lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

*acrowcounted*, wow, I can't believe you paid that close attention to my thread LOL. I guess I got too eager and wanted to share the sola/my buying process with everyone!  

For *surfergirljen* and *shopaholic_tasha* (sorry the table I took it on is really old and scary looking - it belonged to my grandma):


----------



## acrowcounted

kohl_mascara said:


> *acrowcounted*, wow, I can't believe you paid that close attention to my thread LOL. I guess I got too eager and wanted to share the sola/my buying process with everyone!



Well I had _just_ gone though getting my Tiffany ering upgrade so I was super interested in everyone else's Tiffany purchases at the time. Plus my ring was sent back for a week to be reset in a perfect setting so I was depending on everyone here to live vicariously through and keep me sane while I was ringless. Thank goodness for TPF!


----------



## kohl_mascara

acrowcounted said:


> Well I had _just_ gone though getting my Tiffany ering upgrade so I was super interested in everyone else's Tiffany purchases at the time. Plus my ring was sent back for a week to be reset in a perfect setting so I was depending on everyone here to live vicariously through and keep me sane while I was ringless. Thank goodness for TPF!



Ooo where is this upgrade!!  Have you posted pics yet?  I want to see!  Yes, tPF is a wonderful, wonderful enabler LOL.


----------



## kohl_mascara

A fellow tPFer (Honeybeez!) and good friend of mine went and tried on the .92 FI Sola ring.  Looks GORGEOUS on her (and HUGE).   With her permission, I am posting a few pics she took while at the store.  I hope she gets it!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

omg am officially obsessed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Ha, I know, and I already have one.  It still makes me


----------



## kjw46

Ooooh, I totally forgot to post the pictures we took when I tried on the sola! (If this works) here are pictures of the white and yellow diamond!! 

On a side note, I've realized how much time I have actually spent on this forum is crazy!! I think I surf it consistently throughout the day, even during classes..yikes!


----------



## twitspie

Gorgeeeeeeoooouuuuusssss!


----------



## acrowcounted

kohl_mascara said:


> Ooo where is this upgrade!!  Have you posted pics yet?  I want to see!  Yes, tPF is a wonderful, wonderful enabler LOL.



Here is my original post of the upgrade. I can't believe its almost been two months! I know there are alot of nay-sayers around here but to me, theres just something special about a Tiffany ring.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/upgraded-my-tiffany-e-ring-647379.html


----------



## kohl_mascara

kjw46 said:


> Ooooh, I totally forgot to post the pictures we took when I tried on the sola! (If this works) here are pictures of the white and yellow diamond!!
> 
> On a side note, I've realized how much time I have actually spent on this forum is crazy!! I think I surf it consistently throughout the day, even during classes..yikes!



Oh yeah, I'm always on tPF!  I don't listen enough to my lectures  instead I'm checking out everyone else's digs! hehe.  I have to say kjw46. . .that .76 FI sola looks AMAZING on you! I definitely think the yellow diamond is more eye catching (what can I say, I'm partial to it!).  Is there a purchase in your future soon???


----------



## baglover1973

such a stunning ring! congrats!


----------



## kjw46

Thanks so much kohl!! I definitely preferred the yellow diamond as well- specs were 0.76 FI IF!
We're planning on purchasing a ring sometime around July for budgeting purposes, but I am having so much difficulty making up my mind. I do think I'm very much leaning towards the Cartier though, but I'm so conflicted! As amazingly beautiful as this ring is, I think the egerie just fits my personality better (it's quite understated). We're still in the midst of deciding though and this ring is very high on the list (of two hahaha)! I think we're making a trip to Cartier and Tiffany AND Harry Winston  next weekend (I'm upstate for school and my boyfriend moved to Baltimore for his job), so I'll update you soon!! Still pull up your post randomly to stare at your ring on my computer haha, strangers think I'm craaaazzyy  hahaha.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I keep googling the egere and I can't find any pics of it!!  I hope you post pics of it as I'm dying to see what this ring is that is rivaling the Sola in your book!.  And your fingers are so long and thin!  I'm so jealous of your lovely hands! 

Harry Winston. . .  The service there is impeccable.  The SAs beat the people at Tiffany HANDS DOWN. I loved my experience there, but since my bf is not an i-banker nor have we won the lotto, we decided to go for the Sola.  But if I had a choice, the HW micropave cushion would have been my #1.  My bf, who isn't into rings/diamonds even left the store babbling about HW and how amazing the service, the rings, and the diamonds were for DAYS.  That's how big of an impression they left on us!!!

Anyway, ring shopping was SO much fun (pretty stressful too!), I know you'll have the time of your life.  Have lots of fun, take lots of pics (and post them for us to see!) and I'm so excited and can't wait until your reveal in the summer!!!!

Thank you *baglover1973*!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I can only imagine the Cartier ring to be this one : http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/engagement-rings-what-does-yours-look-like-18567-217.html#post12081994

I think I like this almost as much or even more than the HW ring . .but maybe because this one is a 3 carat knockout!


----------



## kjw46

haha sorry I haven't posted pics of this ring, I would if I could to ease your curiosity! It is not that ring, although that ring is amazing as well! It's sort of the polar opposite of the sola in fact . 

Thanks for the compliment on my hands, yours are just as lovely and long! Mine are, in reality, not that long haha- I just have small fingers, which makes them appear much longer 

I'm now very excited to visit HW!! Although I'm fairly certain we'll be sticking to Cartier, I love love love Cartier, always have!! I think I'm very big on design...
I can already feel the stress pouring on haha, I'm so worried I'll make the wrong decision and regret it! Did you look at a lot of rings before you chose the sola? Thanks for your enthusiasm, it's hyping me up even more haha! I am also VERY excited for the reveal !


----------



## surfergirljen

kjw46 said:


> Thanks so much kohl!! I definitely preferred the yellow diamond as well- specs were 0.76 FI IF!
> We're planning on purchasing a ring sometime around July for budgeting purposes, but I am having so much difficulty making up my mind. I do think I'm very much leaning towards the Cartier though, but I'm so conflicted! As amazingly beautiful as this ring is, I think the egerie just fits my personality better (it's quite understated). We're still in the midst of deciding though and this ring is very high on the list (of two hahaha)! I think we're making a trip to Cartier and Tiffany AND Harry Winston  next weekend (I'm upstate for school and my boyfriend moved to Baltimore for his job), so I'll update you soon!! Still pull up your post randomly to stare at your ring on my computer haha, strangers think I'm craaaazzyy  hahaha.



WoW! How much was this one? I'm looking at the .69 IF FI and would love to know the price difference! (mine is $10.900)


----------



## surfergirljen

I really really really want to buy one now!!! I think I'd have to put it in my safe for 3 years until my 10th anniversary - is that me being on crack doing that? I know DH won't spring for the $15K it would be in 3 years (the size I'm looking at is like Kohl's and kjw46's - .65-.78 I'd say) and I know he'd like that it's an Aussie diamond as he's from AUS... I would be so happy knowing it was in there waiting for me!

I've put myself on a shopping diet too and (horrifyingly) have managed to gather $4500 in RETURNS from things I bought before Christmas online (bit of a bad spree there! I shop my feelings... LOL ... and was feeling VERY STRESSED!!!) and if I can get that Celine to move on Ebay I'll have around $9K.  I really want my Cartier love too! Should I go for the SOLA in April in the US? 

Kohl and others, how long did you find it took to bring rings in from other stores? I'll have to call central Tiffany's and ask them to bring 1 or 2 or maybe even 3 rings to the Naples store and want to time it right so I'll be there when they arrive!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

surfergirljen said:


> Kohl and others, how long did you find it took to bring rings in from other stores? I'll have to call central Tiffany's and ask them to bring 1 or 2 or maybe even 3 rings to the Naples store and want to time it right so I'll be there when they arrive!!!



When I was looking at rings, they were able to get rings from Hawaii to Boston in less than 3 days so they're usually pretty quick about it so long as the other store will give up the ring and they think you're serious about making a purchase.

BUT lets be real...if you had a gorgeous yellow diamond Tiffany sola ring in your house I doubt it would spend much time in that safe!  I certainly wouldn't be able to do it. No willpower here!


----------



## kjw46

Hi! There were already two rings in the store when I visited. The price of the 0.76 carat was 11,700, which I thought was very reasonable. I would definitely consider buying one now, since the prices are so great! But the love bracelet is awesome as well, I love my RG and wouldn't trade it for anything!! It sounds like you really love the sola, please post pictures when you try it!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi surfergirljen! acrowcounted is correct - it only takes a few days for rings to be shipped, since all the Tiffany stores share the same inventory.  However, she's also right that it's really up to the store that has it already - rings might be put on hold or the store might not be willing to part with the merchandise.  But don't worry, Tiffany will keep making more rings if the size/color you are looking for is unavailable.  I know that .65-.80 is a very popular size because while I was looking, I talked to a SA that told me that she was looking for a ring in the range I was looking for for her own customer.  When I heard I had competition I started to really ramp up my search!  

Anyway. . .I know you are NOT going to keep the ring in your safe for 3 years.  Who are we kidding.  That ring will be on your finger the moment you buy it! LOL.  Also, Tiffany has amazing financing!  You can put as little as 25% down on the ring and pay it off in 12 months.  Pretty sweet deal  And it makes it all the more "affordable"!


----------



## missD

Went to Tiffany's and tried your e-ring style on today and *IT - IS - SPECTACULAR.*

I also tried on the 1.07 Cushion bezel style (fancy intense) and it was amazing as well and $15,900! IT was sooooo pretty.

Also, I tried a .40-something Fancy Yellow Pear Bezel, ad it was $4580. 

I must say that for Kohl's style, you'd really have to get a great Fancy Yellow that faces up quite yellow or Fancy Intense and up because with ALL the halo detailing, I saw some Fancy Yellow stones that just got a bit lost in it...esp if the yellow diamond itself is not very big.


----------



## surfergirljen

kjw46 said:


> Hi! There were already two rings in the store when I visited. The price of the 0.76 carat was 11,700, which I thought was very reasonable. I would definitely consider buying one now, since the prices are so great! But the love bracelet is awesome as well, I love my RG and wouldn't trade it for anything!! It sounds like you really love the sola, please post pictures when you try it!!



Oh I will! I'm so excited - are you going for the .76? That sounds PERFECT... sigh! I should call them a week before maybe... April is too far away!

DO you have pics of you wearing your RG LOVE by chance? would love to see!


----------



## surfergirljen

missD said:


> Went to Tiffany's and tried your e-ring style on today and *IT - IS - SPECTACULAR.*
> 
> I also tried on the 1.07 Cushion bezel style (fancy intense) and it was amazing as well and $15,900! IT was sooooo pretty.
> 
> Also, I tried a .40-something Fancy Yellow Pear Bezel, ad it was $4580.
> 
> I must say that for Kohl's style, you'd really have to get a great Fancy Yellow that faces up quite yellow or Fancy Intense and up because with ALL the halo detailing, I saw some Fancy Yellow stones that just got a bit lost in it...esp if the yellow diamond itself is not very big.



Good advice! Thank you! I think I will be asking for Fancy Intense b/c I think I want it to err more on the sunshine side than "lemon" side for me... so thanks! Any info is valuable!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks miss D!  I love my ring too!!  I'm glad you love the ring as much as I do.  Did you try on the bezet with the diamonds? I wore it out to yesterday while shopping and I stopped into the Bev Hills Tiffany.  The SA was surprised that my ring was a Fancy Yellow!  She thought it was a Fancy Intense.

Surfergirljen, if you can find a wonderful FY that is rich in color, you can save a lot of money, since the FI is a huge price jump from the FY.  But I agree that the FIs are definitely a lot deeper in saturation and more like the crystallized liquid drop of sun you are looking for.  FV, IMHO are a little TOO deep in color (reminiscent of pee-yellow). Hope you find what you like!


----------



## wintotty

I went to Tiffany to try on the ring, and it is SPECTACULAR! I tried on Fancy Intense .92 and Fancy Yellow .67.  I loved the .92 so wanted to take it home with me LOL.
Too bad I don't have $15K sitting around somewhere...


----------



## kohl_mascara

wintotty - your LM masterpiece ring is already spectacular! You don't need anything else!


----------



## surfergirljen

surfergirljen said:


> Originally Posted by kjw46
> Hi! There were already two rings in the store when I visited. The price of the 0.76 carat was 11,700, which I thought was very reasonable. I would definitely consider buying one now, since the prices are so great! But the love bracelet is awesome as well, I love my RG and wouldn't trade it for anything!! It sounds like you really love the sola, please post pictures when you try it!!
> Oh I will! I'm so excited - are you going for the .76? That sounds PERFECT... sigh! I should call them a week before maybe... April is too far away!
> 
> DO you have pics of you wearing your RG LOVE by chance? would love to see!
> 
> 
> Oh I will! I'm so excited - are you going for the .76? That sounds PERFECT... sigh! I should call them a week before maybe... April is too far away!
> 
> DO you have pics of you wearing your RG LOVE by chance? would love to see!




Kjw46 - are you going to get that .76? If not I'm tempted to grab it!! Which store was it at (if you don't have it on hold - or already in your hands!)


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen - kjw46 told me she was going to go with a Cartier e-ring so she didn't get the ring and probably won't! So it might be yours!


----------



## kohl_mascara

dup


----------



## kjw46

Hi! Sorry for the late reply, kohl is right, I don't have the ring on hold and plan on looking  a bit more before deciding. That ring was located at the Tiffany's on 5th ave in NYC, you should request to have it sent to you if it's still available, it's gorgeous!!! I tried to upload pics of my RG love, but my file size was too large , I'm trying to fix that now, so will post them asap!! Good luck getting the ring, I hope you end up with it- would love that!!


----------



## kjw46

Hi surfergirljen! Kohl is right, I don't have the ring on hold and plan on looking a bit more before deciding. That ring was located at the Tiffany's on 5th ave in NYC, you should request to have it sent to you if it's still available, it's gorgeous!!! I tried to upload pics of my RG love, but my file size was too large , I'm trying to fix that now, so will post them asap!! Good luck getting the ring, I hope you end up with it- would love that!!


----------



## kjw46

Oops, sorry for the double post- my internet is doing strange things!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the underground TPF Tiffany's diamond exchange!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Dup!!


----------



## surfergirljen

kjw46 said:


> Hi surfergirljen! Kohl is right, I don't have the ring on hold and plan on looking a bit more before deciding. That ring was located at the Tiffany's on 5th ave in NYC, you should request to have it sent to you if it's still available, it's gorgeous!!! I tried to upload pics of my RG love, but my file size was too large , I'm trying to fix that now, so will post them asap!! Good luck getting the ring, I hope you end up with it- would love that!!



Yay yay! Thanks kjw46!  Do you remember the specs? It was FI FI .76 right? You don't by any chance have the skew number do you? 

Excited!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh and I'd LOVE to see the RG!  Thanks!


----------



## kjw46

Hmm, I don't have the skew I'm sorry , wish I did! We didn't get that far haha! It was 0.76 FI IF, there was another ring that we looked at as well, but it was around 1.1 and was HUGE with the double halo! If you want the name of the SA that I spoke to I can supply you with that, I don't know if it would help lol. Please update us when you find out, I really hope that you secure it! My fingers are crossed


----------



## kohl_mascara

I love my ring to death, but the prongs and the setting with the micropave diamonds is driving me a little nuts.  It catches onto everything!!! It keeps catching onto my scarf and now I have lots of threads/fiber from my burberry scarf stuck onto it! I just spent the last couple of minutes picking them out of my setting!


----------



## kohl_mascara

.


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> I love my ring to death, but the prongs and the setting with the micropave diamonds is driving me a little nuts.  It catches onto everything!!! It keeps catching onto my scarf and now I have lots of threads/fiber from my burberry scarf stuck onto it! I just spent the last couple of minutes picking them out of my setting!



HEY! Why are you wearing it? Doesn't someone have to ASK you something first???    Or do you have news to share?! Or are you just being naughty?  

Is it really annoying? Hmmmm... I hope it's just the scarf? My Tiffany Classic has the 6 prongs and sits quite high and I'm amazed by how little it catches things...


----------



## Cara Mia

My e ring catches once in acwhile, but nothing too bad.. Its only been a week and Im already used to being careful when I do certain things so it doesnt snag.  You'll get used to it. Kohl_mascara - after a while you'll subtly alter your movements so it doesnt snag as much


----------



## ahertz

Pave can snag but you'll quickly get used to moving your ring finger in a way that allows your finger/ring to avoid your clothes.  

AND...Jen is right...why are you wearing your ring??!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I don't know what's going on!  My bf lets me wear it but he hasn't asked yet!  He left it with me for a whole week  (I only wore it at home), then I had to make him take it away from me because it got so confusing (and tempting). . .but then he asked me on Sat if I wanted to wear it for the day, and of course I said YES! But it wasn't a proposal!

Thanks ahertz and Cara Mia for your input. . .I think once I wear it permanently, I'll get used to it and hopefully I'll maneuver it around my knit clothes so it'll stop snagging


----------



## dontsaycovet

*Kohl*, is it possible that he might think he doesn't need to propose because he's had the talk with the parents, you've got your ring, its a done deal.... OR, hopefully, he's just someone who wants to surprise you and make it very special.  There has to be some element of surprise in the proposal and having bought the ring together makes it hard for him.  

My husband completely got away with not proposing because I always said I'll wait till after my graduation even though I was working already but then I had my graduation ceremony and mum just started calling reception places and organising the wedding ... MUM!!!  So, no proposal, no e-ring, but my wedding ring looked (past tense because I've lost it) like a cross between a e-ring and wedding ring.  I was pretty laid back when I got married, only interested in travelling and still in backpacker mode.

Now... I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Contessa

Next time your BF asks you if you want to wear the ring, have him REPEAT the question down on one knee.

Problem solved.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Contessa said:


> Next time your BF asks you if you want to wear the ring, have him REPEAT the question down on one knee.
> 
> Problem solved.


 
bahaha!! Exactly!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*dontsaycovet*, it could be possible, but he is pretty stubborn and I know he is waiting for V-day.  I asked him if we could just get it done with (I'm a no frills kind of girl) the day we got the ring, since it happened to be our anniversary, but he got kind of irritated and said that I was bossing him around and that he wanted to make some of the decisions some of the time! haha  I know he told his mom that he plans to ask me V-Day so he's probably just sticking to that date. 

*Contessa*, I've been jumping at every opportunity to make it a legit proposal when he lets me wear the ring but my DBF is pretty pig-headed and has his mind set on V-day.  He's the type where if he has a plan, he sticks to it, even if it does seem a little unnecessary now.  I think it's because he's spent time thinking about the proposal and planning it and doesn't want me to ruin it! But believe me, I've been trying to convince him otherwise (I'm pretty good at it!) but he's completely resisting my influence!


----------



## whoops

Kohl - I've been getting the same criticism from my boyfriend! We are currently ring shopping and he says he feel he has lost some of his input. He wants the full proposal and everything but I told him that I'm a straight forward kind of girl. I don't need the big show and fireworks in a proposal because it's just a small part to the rest of our lives! We originally said we would wait to buy the diamond and setting until maybe march or so but we just reserved a diamond last night and have already decided the setting and which retail b&m to buy it from locally!

I feel you pain!!! It's so hard to wait and be patient when you know the dream ring in your mind is right there!!!! I should also thank you! At first my bf was hesitant to let me help him pick out the ring but I showed him your post and said "see! Lots of people buy the ring together and you can propose after" hehe so thank you for help!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Kohl - I've been getting the same criticism from my boyfriend! We are currently ring shopping and he says he feel he has lost some of his input. *He wants the full proposal and everything but I told him that I'm a straight forward kind of girl. I don't need the big show and fireworks in a proposal because it's just a small part to the rest of our lives!* We originally said we would wait to buy the diamond and setting until maybe march or so but we just reserved a diamond last night and have already decided the setting and which retail b&m to buy it from locally!
> 
> I feel you pain!!! It's so hard to wait and be patient when you know the dream ring in your mind is right there!!!! I should also thank you! At first my bf was hesitant to let me help him pick out the ring but I showed him your post and said "see! Lots of people buy the ring together and you can propose after" hehe so thank you for help!



Aww you are _so_ very welcome!!!  You and I are so alike! I completely and wholeheartedly agree with you.  It's not the surprise element or fanfare of the proposal that excites me - it's the prospect of living my life with him that does! Hehe.  My bf also wanted to wait on the ring. His original plan was to buy the ring in April but I convinced him to buy it quite a bit earlier than anticipated! On top of that, I'm also trying to get him to ask me earlier! So I'm sure my bf feels like I've commandeered the proposal ship and he is trying to retain some sense of tradition and control by keeping to his V-day plan.  I completely respect that so I will try my best to politely wait for the day to arrive! 

I can't wait to see your ring!  I'm so excited for you and happy that I have someone that is going through what I'm experiencing too!  I'm glad your bf and you both decided to pick out the ring together.  A gf of mine that recently got married told me that a huge majority of her gfs that were surprised with a ring ended up resetting the diamond because they didn't like the setting! So your bf did a very smart job in having your input in the process


----------



## whoops

I think my bfs original plan was to give me the go ahead to research and find the diamond on vday.... But my type a personality has patience so I jumped the gun haha but he followed me on it and actually volunteered to go look at settings and told me to reserve the diamond.

After seeing your ring I wanted to see the pave on the sides too! And told my bf that if I like it more I'd sacrifice the platinum to get a 18k. With the side pave. But he said no. He wants platinum and doesn't want the bling side pave. This way we can have matching platinum plain bands. Otherwise with a pave band, I want a pave wedding band.

Our other friend just got engaged and she isn't happy with the setting. Even though it's. Simple solitary with side pave, she didn't like how high it sat and that it was 18k gold. She told her fiancé and he let her choose to change it, but then he got quite sad knowing that he spent so much time for her to reject it. In the end, she felt bad and kept it the wy it was. But I know she isn't happy with it and already is thinking about upgrading. 

My bf didn't want that so we both know that it's this one ring for the rest of my life and since I'm the one wearing it, not him, he wanted my opinion. We don't want to upgrade for sentimental reasons.


----------



## whoops

Correction: I meant my type a personality has no patience and I'm definitely the go getter. If I want something, I do what it takes to find and overly research. My bf isnt as intense as me with this so he knew that it was better I do the research. Haha save him the stress


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Correction: I meant my type a personality has no patience and I'm definitely the go getter. If I want something, I do what it takes to find and overly research. My bf isnt as intense as me with this so he knew that it was better I do the research. Haha save him the stress



OMG ME TOO!  I totally did all the research also!  And I have no patience _at all_.  We were originally looking at white diamonds, and I not only researched diamonds and which cut I wanted but I also researched which stores to go to (we originally wanted to go to the diamond district in LA). I spent a good three months going to different stores, comparing prices online and at B&M stores while my bf drove me around LOL. It's true - it saves them the stress!


----------



## whoops

Haha my boyfriend wasn't as patient as your soon to be fiancé, he gave me two options after my research..... Buy stone and setting same place or buy stone online then get setting done at local place. He really wants to make sure we go to a b&m location in case we have issues with tacori as some have in the past. That we are able to talk to a person face to face. I called a few of the local tacori dealers in the area and decided which was the one that best fit what we wanted. It's about an hour or so away but worth the drive to us. The closest one here is a wholesaler that isn't open weekends which would mean ee need to take time off work to do maintence and pick up the ring wen it comes in. 

But I have to add it's cruel and unusual punishment what your bf is doing.... Such a tease!


----------



## whoops

Lucky for me, I know the combo to our safe and my bf has no poker face or patience so he won't last more than a week after we get it' haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

Ahh. . .you're lucky.  My bf usually wavers but this time he is very resolute! I think he might just be letting me wear the ring now and then to shut me up - otherwise my incessant nagging and complaining would drive him crazy.  

I'm so excited that you have a diamond on hold! When do you think you'll have the ring? How exciting that you will be engaged so very soon!  I'm dying right now!


----------



## whoops

If my nagging and puppy faces work haha I'll have my ring maybe in best case 2 weeks if the stone i put on reserve is in fact eye clearn per ames definition which i trust more than my own. If tacori has the setting in stock then I could get it sooner. Worse case 4-6 weeks for setting to be made and set diamond. Absolute worse case, diamond isn't eye clean and I have them search for one that is, could take a few weeks. Tacked on to the 4-6 if tacori has to make it and I'm looking at maybe 2 months?  

My bf wants get married in august of this year but i told him Im not going to plan until we have the ring and then we will set a date. How about you? What are your plans for wedding? Or is that on hold until he proposes?

You should remind your bf that once he proposes, the diamond talk and nagging will end. That's what I told my bf about the ring, once it's done you never have to worry about it again because I don't want an upgrade..... ( purses and Cartier watches and love bracelets and Tiffany rings are another story... But strictly diamond speaking! He will mostly be done on his part, other things I will provide myself ) hehehe


----------



## qudz104

omg, thats the most beautiful ring!!! congrats, wear it in the best of health! you and ur bf have amazing taste!!


----------



## coconuttiger

Contessa said:


> Next time your BF asks you if you want to wear the ring, have him REPEAT the question down on one knee.
> 
> Problem solved.


 LOL love this!

Kohl, my friend did the same thing, her BF let her wear the ring around and she was happy to do it but then no proposal! They planned the wedding and everything but he never actually asked her, it was just kind of assumed. Now when ppl ask her about the proposal she says "erm... there wasn't one" dont let that happen!

i also go engaged on V-day with a yellow diamond.. twins!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*whoops*, you're so cute.  You're such a magpie just like me!  I LOVE jewelry.  He will never hear the end of diamonds with me!  I want the matching pendant that goes with the ring, a DBTY necklace, a watch. . . anyway. HAHA. I think picking out the ring together is really special.  I hope the diamond is eye clean!  I'm crossing my fingers for you 

*coconuttiger*, how can I forget a ring like yours!  It's beautiful!  I'm excited that we can be twinsies!  Don't worry, I won't let him forget the proposal.  Even though I don't want a fancy proposal, I still want one, no matter how simple it may be!  I've been dreaming about this moment since before we got the ring.  I just want him to hold my hands, look into my eyes and ask me those special words!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Khol! LOL okay I know it will kill you to part with it but give it to him, let him take it home and just be patient... you have the exact ring you want just waiting for you! And you know it'll be soon... but I think to be the "man" he has to feel like he picks the date and the way he asks you... it sounds like he's trying to let you know that. The proposal story isn't just about the girl, it's about the guy too and maybe he wants to be able to tell a romantic story about how he gave you the ring of your dreams on Valentine's day in a really special way!  Which is so sweet! Even if it's not a big deal to you, it might be a big deal to him but he might not be showing it. Besides the anticipation is fun too!  It's like Christmas! You'll have your gorgeous ring very soon so just hang in there!! He seems like a real sweetie. 

I keep thinking about this ring!!! I wish there was a way to hold one until April! What if I buy it unseen and I don't love it? What if they don't have any in my specs at the end of March? GAH this is stressful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks surfergirljen =)  He is a sweetie!  I love him to death.  He did confide in me that he wanted to have a nice "story" about our proposal so when people ask, he can tell everyone about it and not feel embarrassed that he did a lame proposal. And you are right. . it's only a few more weeks away.  I can do it!  :boxing:

If you don't like the ring, you can always return it or exchange it.  Additionally, I talked to a SA and she told me that Tiffany has a 10 year lease on the mine. Tiffany wouldn't have paid to have full and exclusive access to the mine if the mine is running out of diamonds.   Don't worry - there will DEF be rings for you to choose from come March!  It's just a few months away!


----------



## coconuttiger

kohl_mascara said:


> Don't worry, I won't let him forget the proposal. Even though I don't want a fancy proposal, I still want one, no matter how simple it may be!


yes, it doesn't have to be fancy but a girl still wants to be asked!



kohl_mascara said:


> I just want him to hold my hands, look into my eyes and ask me those special words!!


awwwww this is just soooo cute


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks surfergirljen =)  He is a sweetie!  I love him to death.  He did confide in me that he wanted to have a nice "story" about our proposal so when people ask, he can tell everyone about it and not feel embarrassed that he did a lame proposal. And you are right. . it's only a few more weeks away.  I can do it!  :boxing:
> 
> If you don't like the ring, you can always return it or exchange it.  Additionally, I talked to a SA and she told me that Tiffany has a 10 year lease on the mine. Tiffany wouldn't have paid to have full and exclusive access to the mine if the mine is running out of diamonds.   Don't worry - there will DEF be rings for you to choose from come March!  It's just a few months away!



Okay... you're right! No need to panic when they own an entire mine! LOL. I just feel like I have a small window of 1.5 weeks down in the US to buy one if I'm going to and it seems like each store only has a few! 

I know the return policy is 30 days so I guess I could buy one on the phone and have it shipped 20 days before I arrive and return it if I don't love it... what is the exchange policy?


----------



## kohl_mascara

coconuttiger - hehe  

Surfergirljen - exchange is the same as the return policy. You have 30 days.  The ring must be unworn in order to be returned/exchanged


----------



## merileee

Gorgeous ring!  I would have never even considered yellow diamonds or a halo before all your pictures!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *merileee*, I am glad I changed your mind


----------



## surfergirljen

merileee said:


> Gorgeous ring!  I would have never even considered yellow diamonds or a halo before all your pictures!



Actually me either! Khol has totally made me fall in love with it. I do have a friend on set though who has a diamond cushion e ring with halo and the set lights are TOTALLY setting it off like crazy! I love my classic Tiffany solitaire to bits and wouldn't trade it but wow halos sparkle under bright lights!! Maybe one day soon I'll have BOTH on my hands! Hee hee...


----------



## skphotoimages

saw this picture on here and thought of you.  Did you ever decide what you are going to do for a band?
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511275&d=1218390120


----------



## amymaria

be patient! you know it's coming. It really doesn't seem special for him when the girl is putting the pressure on. I know who you feel because I shopped for a ring with my df too and I told him what I liked, what I don't like - BUT he did 90% of the research and he made the final decision of which ring he was going to get me. We were actually in another store and he said there is one that sticks to him and he originally wanted to get me a yellow diamond so he called the store and gave him his CC to buy it on the spot lol.

I don't know when he had it - but he had it for a few weeks before he asked my dad and proposed.


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I realllly want that .76 one now... LOL... am TRYING to think of a way to get it from NY to Naples! I'm sure if NY will release it I can have it sent to Naples, FL... but I won't be there until the 25th of March. That's 60 days from now almost! Hmmm. I love that I've actually seen it on someone in the photo here (thanks!!) already and feel pretty confident but would hate to for some reason see it in person and have it be too late to exchange. Based on my experiences at the Bloor St. Toronto store I'm sure they would let me... (they are so good to me here! Really understanding and let me "get away" with two big exchange boo boos in the last two years!) but I don't know anyone at the Naples store and it definitely isn't a "Flagship" feeling one if you know what I mean. I took my e-ring there to be polished and they said they'd have to sent it to NYC!  I COULD probably buy it on the phone and have it shipped to the Naples store to hold for me until I got there... and I'm fairly sure I could talk them into an exchange if it wasn't as dreamy IRL as I think it is... (not a return probably)... but I guess I'd feel safest knowing I could return it especially if I ended up choosing a less expensive one in.  Hmmmm.  Tricky!!! It just seems like the perfect size/stats for me... I don't think it can get any better! Gaaaah... why can't the stupid Canadian stores be at par when the dollar is?!!! Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

skphotoimages said:


> saw this picture on here and thought of you.  Did you ever decide what you are going to do for a band?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511275&d=1218390120



Oooo I don't know!  I'm thinking a white diamond pave band that will match the setting of my ring.  I went into Cartier and tried on this band (sorry, these are bad pics . . . I have a bunch of cuts on my fingers  and the center diamond looks kinda filmy):












I think the band matches better than the novo: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292199&d=1294526998

What do you think?  Does it look too boring or "matchy"?  I haven't tried any other bands with it yet besides white diamond pave ones. . .though that gold and yellow diamond one looks amazing. Do you think that one in your picture would match my ring?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks amymaria! Yes, I completely agree that me nagging him and pressuring him is not conducive to romance at all. . .
He hates that it isn't a surprise anymore but I don't care! I was so involved in the ring process that NOTHING is a surprise to me and he probably feels completely out of control of the whole situation.  

Your proposal sounds sooo romantic!


----------



## whoops

I'm partial to a half and half set so it doesn't look matchy. Maybe a plain band or a plain white gold band and a few scattered yellow diamonds here and there? Or a yellow gold eternity? Just to compliment but not takes away from the center?

My bf just agreed that a plain both is too boring for me so he said we will get me a eternity wedding band  ..... He said if I changed the seething to have pave I'd be taking away the biggest contribution he had. He wanted to pick the full setting alone and i yhink he was kind of hurt by me asking too. Poor guy  I have to stop bothering him.

I can't wait to hear your proposal story,... If it is indeed valentines day you are less than 2 weeks away!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## skphotoimages

I like the second band that you posted right above...the cartier one, better than the Novo.  It's beautiful.  The yellow gold one from the picture I posted was just a totally different look.  It was an older more vintage look.  I guess that all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## coconuttiger

i vote for the cartier too! for your ring, my personal preference would be a white diamond band but i like symmetry and matchy


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the Cartier!


----------



## acrowcounted

I think the Cartier looks divine. They look like they were made to be together which I think is an appropriate look when talking about a wedding set.

Is the e-ring considered an e-ring by Tiffany (ie- does it qualify for free cleanings)? if so, be prepared for slightly snooty comments from the SAs when you go in to have it cleaned because even though its Cartier they'll only clean the Sola (which I'm sure you already know). I've always had mine cleaned together since they're both T&Co. so I wonder if there would be a noticeable 'shine difference' when only getting one cleaned at a time. This is a very small point but it would drive me nuts I think.


----------



## twitspie

Hello!
Onto wedding rings   I like the tiffany one as very into my non-matchy bands...the Cartier is a perfect match but I think it looks like it is part of your engagement ring...

I would personally wear the tiffany one or wear your sola solo on your eng ring finger and buy a eternity ring maybe not so delicate and wear on your right hand?

xx


----------



## ahertz

I think I'd stick with Tiffany...I also don't love matchy bands and I think if there's any damage from the rings rubbing together (which sometimes happens), Tiffany will be more likely to fix it.


----------



## lubird217

Kohl - the cartier is gorgeous with your ring! How do they feel together? I can't tell if the band sits flush with the ring?


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG - so I have the Tiffany's customer service looking up two rings for me - and by the end of the day I might own one of them!

They're going to let me buy it on the phone, send it to Naples and said that they would extend the 30 day return policy because I won't have even seen it yet - I think she said it would be from the day I picked it up even! YAY!!!!!  That was just the little push I needed to go for it! 

I'm so bad OMG! But I do have $5,000 sitting on my credit card from all the things I've returned lately from online shopping (good me) ... so it'll really only be another $7K (bad me!) - gah!

Okay there are two that I'm interested in (the .76 wasn't available anymore) - I'm not sure she can get both, but just in case, which would you choose?

.75 Fancy Intense VVS1  $11,600
.80 Fancy Intense VVS2  $12,100

HELP!


----------



## lubird217

omg jen! you're bad! 

can you have them send pictures to you? remember kohls ring choices were sort of similar but the halos looked different as did the diamond sitting in its setting. 

Tell them to get you the one with the diamond that's nestled in there and looks better in the halo!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh... I wonder if they could do that - good point!


----------



## acrowcounted

surfergirljen - I'm a little worried that you might be caught up a bit in the hype of this thread. 12k seems like a lot to spend on something so quickly, especially sight unseen, especially on something that you won't even get to enjoy for weeks and weeks. If it were me, I would keep looking and researching and then a week or so before your trip, call the boutique and have them ship in a couple of available rings so that they are there waiting for you when you get there.  I highly highly doubt that there will be a drastic shortage between now and then. I just feel that there are too many subtle things in a ring's design that can be subjective to the individual buyer and wouldn't want you to get anything less than the absolute perfect ring for you.  (I hope I'm not coming off as judgmental! tPF is a wonderful place but we are a huge group of enablers and I wonder if we sometimes get carried away living vicariously through one another.) Best wishes on whatever you decide!


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> *lanasyogamama*, my boyfriend got us there 3 minutes late yesterday!  I dragged him with me to class early this morning and made him sit through 3 hours of my drafting tech negotiations class LOL, then we went to Tiffany & Co. IMMEDIATELY after class ended.  I mentioned to him that a great way to make it up to me would be a romantic V-Day proposal  hehe
> 
> Surprisingly, the .77 was not as large as I thought it was going to be.  It is almost the same exact size as the .68!  There are a few subtle differences.  My SA mentioned that they are all hand crafted and unique in their own ways.
> 
> I attached a few pictures below.  If you look closely, the .68 halo is much larger while the .77 center is bigger while the halo is smaller, which makes the two appear the same size.  I ended up going for the .77 because I felt the focus was more on the center stone vs. the large surrounding halo.
> 
> In the last picture, you can see the .77 (right) sits a little higher up than the .68 (left).  The halo is also more "stepped" so the halo appears smaller than the .68 looking straight down at the ring.  The .77 is also slightly lighter in color than the .68. I wasn't sure if the extra ~$850 was worth it, but in the end, I went through all this trouble to get the .77, I decided to just go for it!
> 
> I ended up having to pay for the re-sizing.  My SA had all sorts of excuses for the inept customer rep person.  Additionally, she kept saying how Tiffany NEVER returns, let alone exchanges items that have been "modified."  My resizing down half a size counted as a modification and that the company was doing a HUGE favor for me in letting me exchange it.  Blahblahblah.  I was so tired from class and from yesterday's fit with my bf, that I just let it go.  I won't be shopping at this Tiffany for again, that's all I can say.



Hmmm - quesition to everyone who's tried one on - do you feel like the smaller carat ones (under say .75) are nestled in more than the larger ones? I don't want it to feel too "cocktail-y",  more like Khol's. Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

acrowcounted said:


> surfergirljen - I'm a little worried that you might be caught up a bit in the hype of this thread. 12k seems like a lot to spend on something so quickly, especially sight unseen, especially on something that you won't even get to enjoy for weeks and weeks. If it were me, I would keep looking and researching and then a week or so before your trip, call the boutique and have them ship in a couple of available rings so that they are there waiting for you when you get there.  I highly highly doubt that there will be a drastic shortage between now and then. I just feel that there are too many subtle things in a ring's design that can be subjective to the individual buyer and wouldn't want you to get anything less than the absolute perfect ring for you.  (I hope I'm not coming off as judgmental! tPF is a wonderful place but we are a huge group of enablers and I wonder if we sometimes get carried away living vicariously through one another.) Best wishes on whatever you decide!



No no... I appreciate the honesty! I think you're a wee bit right too... LOL... and definitely right about seeing it in person. It's not exactly like a classic solitaire where  you know what it'll look like and the only variables are the size/quality of the stone.  I am just excited.   What I might do is buy the one that's available and then do exactly what you  just said and have them send one or two there a week before ... that way if I love the one I have less than what's there I can return it. The ONLY way I'll buy it today unseen is if they guarantee me I can return it within 30 days from picking it up. Don't worry! 

And yes this forum is crazy with enabling!! I know.   I've gotten sucked in a few times - actually am more worried that I might succumb to that with the LOVE bracelet than this!


----------



## Contessa

Surfergirl, perhaps you could start a new thread? That way we can focus on YOU & your new ring!

Just a suggestion


----------



## Contessa

acrowcounted said:


> surfergirljen - I'm a little worried that you might be caught up a bit in the hype of this thread. 12k seems like a lot to spend on something so quickly, especially sight unseen, especially on something that you won't even get to enjoy for weeks and weeks. If it were me, I would keep looking and researching and then a week or so before your trip, call the boutique and have them ship in a couple of available rings so that they are there waiting for you when you get there. I highly highly doubt that there will be a drastic shortage between now and then. I just feel that there are too many subtle things in a ring's design that can be subjective to the individual buyer and wouldn't want you to get anything less than the absolute perfect ring for you. (I hope I'm not coming off as judgmental! tPF is a wonderful place but we are a huge group of enablers and I wonder if we sometimes get carried away living vicariously through one another.) Best wishes on whatever you decide!


 
I didn't see this, but I partially agree. 

I feel Kohl's Sola is very special & while there's nothing wrong about wanting the same ring to wear as a RHR, talking about it here detracts from the specialness of this thread in my opinion.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG I'm sorry! I didn't mean to hijack! my bad.


----------



## marialc121

kohl: it's so exciting seeing all the updates and following your story.  i can see that some of us share the same scenario where our BFs let us choose our e-rings but we have to wait for the proposal in order to wear it.  i'm patiently waiting for my ring to be done and then i have to wait for the proposal.  it probably won't be until several months for me so i'm trying to train myself to be patient!  

as for the wedding band, i love the cartier one with your sola.  i also chose a band that matches my e-ring as well.  i just like how it looks together (the way it matches perfectly even though it may look like part of my e-ring).

v-day is around the corner so i'll be checking everyday to see your updates.  hehe...


----------



## Contessa

surfergirljen said:


> OMG I'm sorry! I didn't mean to hijack! my bad.


 
Forget hijacking, but if you really want our honest opinions, starting a new thread will be easier! Too much going on here


----------



## surfergirljen

:shame: Sorry Khol! I really didn't mean to take away from your moment!  

ps just looked at the calendar... 12 more days until Valentine's day!!!

ps: I took my Tiffany e-ring and wedding band in to be cleaned and they cleaned my non-Tiffany ring for me for free too... they asked my rings were TIffany's and I told the truth about the third and she just said "oh don't worry we'll take care of that one for you too!" It is nice to have both from the same place though just in case. They both look beautiful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks everyone!  I would prefer a diamond eternity pave band but my bf is not so keen on the prices, especially the Cartier one.  We know Cartier is going to raise their prices soon, and that is making the decision even harder for us.  I am tempted to buy a Tiffany band as many have recommended, but surfergirljen's experience is making me hopeful that they will clean my non-Tiffany pieces.  But the customer service at the stores I have been to are so inconsistent that I am not going to put my money on that either.  I still have A LOT of time before the wedding (plan is Fall of 2012) before I decide!!

Thanks again!  T-Minus 10 days! hehe

And no problem surfergirljen!  I hope you get your ring!


----------



## wendy_bruin

I love the look of your Sola with the Cartier band!

What is the width and the name of the Cartier band if you mind me asking?  It's amazing!


----------



## kohl_mascara

wendy_bruin said:


> I love the look of your Sola with the Cartier band!
> 
> What is the width and the name of the Cartier band if you mind me asking?  It's amazing!



I don't know the name of it but it is about 1 mm in width.  I tried on a size 5.5 and it was $3175. Did you end up going to SCP to look at the sola?  What did you think?


----------



## coconuttiger

Kohl, are you planning to get married as soon as he proposes? if you're planning to wait a few years then perhaps you can wait till closer to the date to buy the w-ring. 
do you have your heart set on a tiffany/ cartier ring? if your BF is worried about the cost and brand isn't the issue you could check out other brands bc that is not a particulary unusual style. i wouldn't base any purchases on free cleaning, cleaning can be done anywhere, i'd rather just get the ring i like.
ALTHOUGH, if it were me, i'd just get what i want now bc it's not a huge amount and at the end of the day, you'll be wearing it for a very long time and once the money is spent, it's spent!


----------



## lubird217

Kohl - I sort of agree. Let him hemorrhage all the $ now so that it's a distant memory in a few months when you may want more gifts 

Don't forget about my beloved blue nile and their intermittent 10%s. A similar ring to cartier's has a listed price of $1850. Not a huge difference, maybe it's worth it for the color/clarity of cartier diamonds. Do you know what they use in the band?


----------



## wendy_bruin

kohl_mascara said:


> I don't know the name of it but it is about 1 mm in width.  I tried on a size 5.5 and it was $3175. Did you end up going to SCP to look at the sola?  What did you think?



Thanks Mindy!  Sorry I didn't reply to you PM--I didn't see it until now.  Nope, I didn't get a chance to go into SCP.  I called Tiffany's 800 number to see whether SCP or Fashion Valley has the size I'm interested in.  A diamond specialist was supposed to call me back earlier today but I didn't get a call.  Oh well, maybe I'll have to call the two SAs I've worked with at the stores directly.  I just thought the specialist would be able to answer all my questions in one shot.

You mentioned that the halo portion of the Sola snags your scarf.  Is it still a problem for you?  Or are you used to it already?

One last thing, is the Cartier ring you tried on white gold or platinum?  I saw on the Cartier website a similar ring.  It is 2mm wide and white
gold.  If it is indeed white gold, are you worried about mixing metals?  Isn't the Sola platinum?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

kohl_mascara said:


> Oooo I don't know!  I'm thinking a white diamond pave band that will match the setting of my ring.  I went into Cartier and tried on this band (sorry, these are bad pics . . . I have a bunch of cuts on my fingers  and the center diamond looks kinda filmy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the band matches better than the novo: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292199&d=1294526998
> 
> What do you think?  Does it look too boring or "matchy"?  I haven't tried any other bands with it yet besides white diamond pave ones. . .though that gold and yellow diamond one looks amazing. Do you think that one in your picture would match my ring?




I LOVE THIS LOOK!
That is the exact band I bought and I sneak trying it on (when fiance isn't around!) and there is something about the way it is rounded and finished is REALLY comfortable...and its so sparkly!  
I do not think it is too matchy-matchy, just beautiful!

Also it is thin enough to possibly stack more in the future!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wendy_bruin said:


> One last thing, is the Cartier ring you tried on white gold or platinum?  I saw on the Cartier website a similar ring.  It is 2mm wide and white
> gold.  If it is indeed white gold, are you worried about mixing metals?  Isn't the Sola platinum?



My SA told me they don't make this band in platinum because of the delicate work.  

(sorry to butt in lol but I am really excited about this ring and think its looks great with your tiffany!)


----------



## wendy_bruin

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My SA told me they don't make this band in platinum because of the delicate work.
> 
> (sorry to butt in lol but I am really excited about this ring and think its looks great with your tiffany!)


 
BalenciagaPlaneT, would you please provied me the model number of your piece?  I don't think it is on the Cartier site but I can be wrong.  It is very special.

Sorry for going OT...


----------



## pixiejenna

Love the pics with the Cartier band they look like they were made for each other!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*coconuttiger* and *lubird217* - I'm def considering other options!!! I'm very interested in the one on BN that lubird brought to my attention. I just wish I could try it on in person before buying.  I've never purchased jewelry online so I'm a little nervous about that, but I do like their return policy.  I also agree that I would want to get it now vs. later (but then again I'm turning 25 in just a few months in April!  I would want a nice gift then! lol) but I have to see if my bf's piggy bank has recovered from the Sola purchase yet 

*balenciagaplanet*, thanks for chiming in!  I don't know a lot about the ring and am glad you are able to help Wendy with it.  I really do love how the band looks - I think the craftsmanship on it is FANTASTIC.  Do you have a pic of it with your e-ring btw? I love how you're sneaking it on your finger now and then because that's what I did with my ring until I had to give it back! I can only imagine how GORGEOUS it looks like with your ballerine!!  I'm drooling just thinking about it


----------



## Contessa

Kohl, there's something about that Cartier band that I love. It's gorgeous. Plus I think it would be really nice to have something from both Tiffany's & Cartier on your finger!

Balenciaga, your Ballerine is gorgeous.....I can see how the band will really add to your ring.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I love that Cartier band, Kohl!!!


----------



## dontsaycovet

pixiejenna said:


> Love the pics with the Cartier band they look like they were made for each other!



Ditto from me whether it's from Cartier or not. They match perfectly. It does look as if it's part of your sola but I don't see that as a negative. The yellow diamond is still centre stage.


----------



## missD

It's beautiful Kohl, but I think it blends in too much? Maybe get a wider mm wedding band, just a hair wider so it balances with the double halo?

How does the wedding bank look on it's own? THere might be days that you dont want to wear the e-ring and just the band. So my advice is to see if it's substantial on it's own as well.

Goodluck!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Tasha and dontsaycovet and everyone else that voted for the Cartier!  I do think it does match very well with the Sola. The band of the e-ring and the Cartier look like they are a perfect set! The width of the band AND the way the diamonds are set look almost exactly identical to each other.  I also like how the band doesn't detract from the center diamond either!

But I kind of agree with missD - it does seem a little TOO matchy and I believe I want a band that is just a tad thicker so I can, as she suggests, wear it on its own.  It's so thin that I'd need to stack it with another band in order for it to look substantial on my thick fingers. It doesn't help that prices are rising and it's quite a bit of money!

coconuttiger - the plan is tying the knot in the Fall of 2012 so we have PLENTY of time to look and decide!

I'll keep looking!  Thanks everyone!  I'll see what else I can find and post more pics as they come along


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

kohl_mascara said:


> *balenciagaplanet*, thanks for chiming in!  I don't know a lot about the ring and am glad you are able to help Wendy with it.  I really do love how the band looks - I think the craftsmanship on it is FANTASTIC.  Do you have a pic of it with your e-ring btw? I love how you're sneaking it on your finger now and then because that's what I did with my ring until I had to give it back! I can only imagine how GORGEOUS it looks like with your ballerine!!  I'm drooling just thinking about it



So I have been sick so I didn't have to sneak it on my finger today...I guilted my fiance into letting me try it on..."it will make me feel better" I said! haha
So here you go (ps. excuse the nails): 








Can't wait until you get engaged and can't wait to see the wedding band you pick!


----------



## Jude Smid

Keep close to your boyfriend girl, he has great taste! A truly amazing ring, very feminine and chic!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*BalenciagaPlaneT*, I'm panting!  They look SO perfect together and your ballerine is so crisp and clear and did I say incredibly gorgeous?  I love your engagement story and I remember reading about it in the xmas proposal thread a bit ago and I was soo touched by the thoughtfulness and surprise your DF put into the whole process! I especially loved looking at all the pictures!!!  Do you guys have a date set yet?  

*Jude Smid*, oh I'm the luckiest girl in the world! I am so incredibly happy that I have him.  He is truly the best thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## douzz

it is si pretty! you wear it so well! congratulations!


----------



## twitspie

Hey Kohl,
Checkout debeers.com, whiteflash and bgd

xx


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you douzz!!! 

Twistpie - I went to debeers and tried on a similar ring. The price was MORE than the Cartier one and it was also 18kt gold! Sigh.  I will look into whiteflash and BGD also! Thanks for the recs


----------



## twitspie

Wow can't believe DeBeers was more than Cartier!


----------



## whoops

Twist just suggested what I was going to say. I went by debeers yesterday on the way to a meeting and I saw a few very lovely wedding bands in the window. There was one in yellow gold and white diamonds that I thought would match great. But the prices were higher. It's weird because the platinum pieces are comparable to Cartier but the white gold is more expensive. I was browsing potentioal wbands online too. 

Maybe also check out blvgari, but it might be chunkier than you want. And of course I'm partial but I  tacori. Are you fully set on having a designer wband? Or would you consider custom?


----------



## missD

Saw these and thought of you! It might compliment the double halo thing.

http://engagementringsdirect.com/DiamondJewelryDetails.aspx?ID=50

^ You might be able to work with them and do a 2mm band and 18K gold? 2 mm is great paired with an e-ring and still very lovely on it's own. If you see my e-ring set, my Tiffany band is 2mm.


Another substantial piece I think might go well is a 3-sided all-diamond "domed" look...maybe 1.7-1.8mm. With this "domed" look, you can totally find a non-diamond matching style for your fiance.

http://engagementringsdirect.com/DiamondJewelryDetails.aspx?ID=60


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you whoops!  I've never considered bvlgari, but I will look into them! I'm hoping to go into Cartier this weekend before the price increase, and I'll pop into Bvlgari as well 

And thank you missD.  You truly found some treasures for me.  I especially love the Lucy domed ring!  But I have tried other domed rings on with the Sola, but the diamonds on the band stick out too much because of the rounded design of the ring, if that makes sense.  The band on the sola is very . . . flat topped and rectangular. I'll look into the first link some more.  Thanks guys!


----------



## ame

As a former VERY unhappy Whiteflash customer who had nothing but issues with her whiteflash ring, I strongly advise you not buy a band from them. Their quality has not gotten any better, and they've become more of a get it done as cheap as possible shop.


----------



## ame

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So I have been sick so I didn't have to sneak it on my finger today...I guilted my fiance into letting me try it on..."it will make me feel better" I said! haha
> So here you go (ps. excuse the nails):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until you get engaged and can't wait to see the wedding band you pick!


----------



## QueenCoco

Kohl, I like the cartier band...but you can do much better on price from a private jewler!!! Too bad you're in LA! I have an amazing guy in the diamond district in NYC and his prices are phenomonal! Even though it blends you dont wan't to get anything that will take away from that gorgeous canary diamond, so I think that style is your best bet!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks QueenCoco!  I have a lot of thinking to do.  I kind of want to do something funky with the band, but then my sola is so fussy.  I kind of wish I got a simple solitaire so it can match with anything!  But then I look at pics of it (I don't have it anymore!  I'm so proud of myself haha) and then I am very glad that my bf and I picked this ring out together 

I'm going to check out the LA jewelry district before I make any decision


----------



## Bentley1

I've been behind on this thread and finally managed to skim through the 30+ pages since I last posted!

I'm happy to hear you stuck with the original Sola you picked out, although I would have been tempted to compare it to the larger one as well. In the end, you made the right choice IMO!  

Vday is quickly approaching and I'm looking forward to hearing about the big P!  Oh, and seeing more pics!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Bentley1!!  Did you get a chance to see the white sola?  I hope you liked it if you did   I know!  V-Day is just a short 9 days away!  I wrote in another thread that now that I know the date is fast approaching, the anxiety has worn away and all that is left is a zen-like calmness.  I am just letting it come to me instead of agonizing over the wait! 

I'll see what I can do with more pics


----------



## Jeanxy

I came across this thread because I went to Tiffany's today and absolutely fell in love with the tiffany bezet yellow diamond.  I never thought that in a million years I would like a yellow diamond but OH MY! I am IN LOVE!! I didn't even see the sola ring! After seeing your pics, I will definitely have to inquire about it!!! Thanks for posting and congrats on such a beautiful ring


----------



## hmm3

That is the most freaking gorgeous engagement ring I've ever seen!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *Jeanxy*, I hope you get to see and try on the sola soon and *hmm3*!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Everytime I see this thread - I think - You got it! You got engaged! Hope it comes real soon!


----------



## paradise392

omg you're so lucky! I first saw the yellow diamond ring in a movie (Sunday's at Tiffanys) and I fell in love with it.  Hopefully i'll get it someday.  Congrats on getting the ring and on the engagement!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*hokaplan* bah!  I'm sorry for the false alarm!  I'm trying not to comment in this thread as much anymore, but I just want to thank everyone for their kind words!  I can't wait for it to happen =)

Thank you *paradise392*!!!  I remember the first time I saw a yellow diamond too, and the image really stuck with me and haven't forgotten it since!  I hope you get one too someday - I'm sure you will!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Okay, the day has finally come - I AM NOW ENGAGED!!!

He let himself in this morning, showed up in my room right after I had taken a shower with a box of chocolates shaped in a red heart from Sees Candy.  I was a little annoyed - I still had the towel wrapped around my head!  But as he gave me the box of chocolates, he said, "I have made a lot of bad decisions in my life but were the best one.  You are one in a million."  He was a little goofy, but that's one of the reasons why I love him to death! I open up the box and there are 14 little lotto tickets folded up inside the box!  Then he removes the top layer, and there is the ring, in one of the paper cups that holds a bonbon.  He got on one knee, asked me, and the rest is history!!!  I am wearing the ring now in class and I'M NOT PAYING ATTENTION AT ALL!!!!  I am too happy!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!   !!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

OMG what a sweet sentimental proposal!!! So so happy for you and excited you get the to finally wear the ring!!

Much congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## xoALEXA

YAYAY!!!!!!! I am so happy for you kohl!!


----------



## karenbabi

Congratulations!! Your ring is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ahertz

Congratulations Kohl!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## mistikat

That's adorable! Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## skphotoimages

WHOO HOOO!!!! Congratualations!!
He sounds like he's one in a million too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congratulations kohl!!!!!  So happy for you.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## whoops

Yay!!!! Congrats! I was hoping you would update when it happened!


----------



## Candice0985

congratulations Kohl!!


----------



## Avril

*WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kohl_mascara

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!     And skphotoimages - he IS one in a million! 

I took a secret webcam shot of my ring while in class haha!  The resolution of the camera sucks, but it's still quite a beaut!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  YAY!!! Congrats, Kohl!!!  What a sweet proposal!!!! I've been watching the forum to see if you had any news today!!  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## skyqueen

kohl_mascara said:


> Okay, the day has finally come - I AM NOW ENGAGED!!!
> 
> He let himself in this morning, showed up in my room right after I had taken a shower with a box of chocolates shaped in a red heart from Sees Candy. I was a little annoyed - I still had the towel wrapped around my head! But as he gave me the box of chocolates, he said, "I have made a lot of bad decisions in my life but were the best one. You are one in a million."  He was a little goofy, but that's one of the reasons why I love him to death! I open up the box and there are 14 little lotto tickets folded up inside the box! Then he removes the top layer, and there is the ring, in one of the paper cups that holds a bonbon. He got on one knee, asked me, and the rest is history!!! I am wearing the ring now in class and I'M NOT PAYING ATTENTION AT ALL!!!! I am too happy!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!   !!!


What a wonderful story...thanks for sharing!
LOVE your ring but WANT your hair...you have gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Could you be more gorgeous??? (answer: no)


----------



## nyc_cady

it!!!!!!  It looks amazing on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skphotoimages

lanasyogamama said:


> Could you be more gorgeous??? (answer: no)



I know!! Right???  I couldn't agree more.  She's like...perfect.


----------



## whoops

Yay!!!! Congrats! I was hoping you would update when it happened!


----------



## surfergirljen

YAYAYAY!!! So sweet! hahaha... I can't believe you even made it to class - I wouldn't be able to concentrate either! You're getting married! And have the most beautiful ring! Love the secret webcam shot... LOL... don't get caught!  haha!

So happy for you!


----------



## dialv

So happy for you Kohl!


----------



## ame

YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Beriloffun

OMG! Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## DMC2

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Congratulations!


----------



## everything posh

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lubird217

Congratulations kohl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

Mindy!  Congrats omg, i'm so happy and so jealous at the same time!  The proposal was so sweet with just a hint of dorkyness that any girl would love   Congrats again!  And you're so pretty!


----------



## CMM

Yay!!!! congrats!!! Being engaged is absolutely the best!


----------



## marialc121

Congrats!  I was looking forward for the longest time to hear your good news!  Beautiful ring on a beautiful girl.


----------



## bb10lue

CONGRATS!!! I've been checking this thread waiting for this AWESOME news!!! You look so BEAUTIFUL in your little secret webcam picture with your "one-in-a-million" e-ring!! Enjoy!! sweet girl~!!!


----------



## twitspie

Congratulations!!!! xoxo


----------



## nld in nyc

Congratulations- it is a gorgeous ring!


----------



## acrowcounted

Congrats!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you so much everyone!!!    This is the best V-day ever! haha


----------



## paradise392

Aw thats so sweet.  You are one lucky girl. I hope you have a wonderful marriage filled with love and memories to come.  

Congrats on the ring girl! You deserve it!


----------



## paradise392

kohl_mascara said:


> *hokaplan* bah!  I'm sorry for the false alarm!  I'm trying not to comment in this thread as much anymore, but I just want to thank everyone for their kind words!  I can't wait for it to happen =)
> 
> Thank you *paradise392*!!!  I remember the first time I saw a yellow diamond too, and the image really stuck with me and haven't forgotten it since!  I hope you get one too someday - I'm sure you will!





kohl_mascara said:


> Okay, the day has finally come - I AM NOW ENGAGED!!!
> 
> He let himself in this morning, showed up in my room right after I had taken a shower with a box of chocolates shaped in a red heart from Sees Candy.  I was a little annoyed - I still had the towel wrapped around my head!  But as he gave me the box of chocolates, he said, "I have made a lot of bad decisions in my life but were the best one.  You are one in a million."  He was a little goofy, but that's one of the reasons why I love him to death! I open up the box and there are 14 little lotto tickets folded up inside the box!  Then he removes the top layer, and there is the ring, in one of the paper cups that holds a bonbon.  He got on one knee, asked me, and the rest is history!!!  I am wearing the ring now in class and I'M NOT PAYING ATTENTION AT ALL!!!!  I am too happy!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!   !!!



aw thanks. and like i said, congrats!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Congratulations.  Valentine's Day is a perfect time for a proposal.  My niece became engaged Friday night.
I think your ring is absolutely breathtaking.*


----------



## kjw46

Congratulations, that's so exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Contessa

CONGRATULATIONS Kohl!!!!

Beautiful person, beautiful ring.....and amazing FIANCE!!! (you can call him that now!)

Might just have to see that ring again......since it's official and all!


----------



## lynette3

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SweetCherries

Congratulations Kohl mascara! this much anticipated day finally arrived and Happy St. Valentines day!&#58423;


----------



## missD

NOW you'll have to start thinking of wedding dresses and all the accessories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## coconuttiger

congrats kohl! wishing you all the happiness in the world


----------



## toiletduck

Congratulations, *kohl_mascara*!! The ring is beautiful and the proposal was so sweet! MY DH also proposed in my room...


----------



## QueenCoco

Awwww! Congrats!!!!!! The ring is sooo gorgeous. Now...on to the planning and the obsessing over the wedding band!


----------



## kohl_mascara

More pics!!

Ring + MK over messy unmade bed!






So sparkly 





No flash





Hand shot





Where the ring was hidden


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you for all the sweet compliments and good thoughts!!!  Contessa, I uploaded the above all for you 

Toiletduck, I saw your pic in the e-ring thing and it's GORGEOUS!  Congrats to you as well!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

kohl.... CONGRATSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That ring was truly made for you... just beautiful!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Mindy you should SERIOUSLY submit those pics to an agent and become a hand model! you have the nicest hands!!!


----------



## Bentley1

YAY!!! How exciting, Congratulations!!!! I came to this thread tonight hoping to see some great news from you!  

Gorgeous ring for a gorgeous girl!  What an adorable proposal.  Wish you and your FIANCE all the best!!!  What a memorable Valentine's Day for you!!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Wow stunning!!! Congratulations what a lovely proposal.


----------



## nc.girl

kohl_mascara said:


> More pics!!
> 
> Ring + MK over messy unmade bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the ring was hidden



That MK watch is awesome! And of course, the ring is stunning! Your hands and nails are gorgeous; I'm jealous haha. Many congratulations to you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you everyone!!  It definitely was an exciting Valentine's Day for me!!!  I was exhausted by the time class was over and I collapsed onto the bed and napped while my fiance watched TV.  Super romantic, I know!


----------



## redsoledlover

Congratulations! The ring is stunning!


----------



## Nishi621

Congrats again! the ring is beautiful, the proposal sweet and that shot of you holding the ring up in class, wow, I hate you! you are gorgeous!! LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> Could you be more gorgeous??? (answer: no)





Nishi621 said:


> Congrats again! the ring is beautiful, the proposal sweet and that shot of you holding the ring up in class, wow, I hate you! you are gorgeous!! LOL



LOL, it's my webcam, I swear!  Even though the resolution sucks, this suckiness somehow did wonders to my skin!


----------



## lubird217

I just keep thinking about how you get to keep that ring on your finger vs. giving it back to him! You must be so excited. It's so so beautiful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you lubird!!!   it does feel great to actually KEEP it this time!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Congrats Mindy!  What a romantic proposal and I am very excited for you!!


----------



## 4everLV

Yay! Congratulations!! What a sweet proposal!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you for all the sweet compliments and good thoughts!!!  Contessa, I uploaded the above all for you





So beautiful......and the ring's not bad either


----------



## dontsaycovet

I checked in here on Valentines Day and saw nothing so thought I better wait and only now realised there was nothing because of the time diff to Australia ...duh.  And now finally ...hooray!!!!  Congrats on your engagement, such a sweet proposal, you lucky duck. Your family must be ecstatic too.  The yellow sola looks even more lovely than I remembered.  So jealous!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa -  



dontsaycovet said:


> I checked in here on Valentines Day and saw nothing so thought I better wait and only now realised there was nothing because of the time diff to Australia ...duh.  And now finally ...hooray!!!!  Congrats on your engagement, such a sweet proposal, you lucky duck. Your family must be ecstatic too.  *The yellow sola looks even more lovely than I remembered*.  So jealous!!





Thanks everyone!!


----------



## lychee124

Congratulations, Kohl! The proposal was so sweet! Your ring is beautiful and you are gorgeous! If you are not already a model, you should definitely become one!


----------



## grammyr

Best wishes!  You made me remember my proposal day.He took me to lunch inbetween college classes. When I went to my next class, engaged, I totally bombed the exam.  The prof was so cool about it, he knew me and my fiance and gave me a pass that day!  Much happiness to you both,and I LOVE your ring!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lychee124 said:


> Congratulations, Kohl! The proposal was so sweet! Your ring is beautiful and you are gorgeous! If you are not already a model, you should definitely become one!



LOL thank you. . .I'm in law school, does that count??



grammyr said:


> Best wishes!  You made me remember my proposal day.He took me to lunch inbetween college classes. When I went to my next class, engaged, I totally bombed the exam.  The prof was so cool about it, he knew me and my fiance and gave me a pass that day!  Much happiness to you both,and I LOVE your ring!!!



Thank you so much!  Your proposal story is so cute!  And what a nice professor  I wish more profs were as cool as he is!


----------



## ReRe

Kohl, congratulations, its gorgeous!


----------



## kohl_mascara

thank you ReRe!


----------



## solange

skphotoimages said:


> I know!! Right???  I couldn't agree more.  She's like...perfect.



Lol, you ladies are right.  Congratulations!  You and your ring are gorgeous.  Together, you're breathtaking.  Your DF is thanking his lucky stars you said yes instead of hitting him with your towel.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

congrats, kohl!!!!!!!  now you can wear it 24/7!  It (and you) look gorgeous!  
Have you thought of a date yet?


----------



## kohl_mascara

solange said:


> Lol, you ladies are right.  Congratulations!  You and your ring are gorgeous.  Together, you're breathtaking.  Y*our DF is thanking his lucky stars you said yes instead of hitting him with your towel.*



LOL that would've been hilarious.  I was afraid that he was going to have a photog snapping away. . .but it was a very intimate and low key proposal - just the way I like it!!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> congrats, kohl!!!!!!!  now you can wear it 24/7!  It (and you) look gorgeous!
> Have you thought of a date yet?



We are going to have a longer engagement.  We are planning the fall of next year (2012) after I take (and hopefully pass) the bar!  How about you?


----------



## kohl_mascara

skphotoimages said:


> I know!! Right???  I couldn't agree more.  She's like...perfect.



LOL I just saw this.  This is ridic!  I am just a normal looking girl.  But thank you, skphoto, lana, and lec for the kind words


----------



## Cara Mia

Little late with this, but congrats!  So happy for you . I know all about that giddy feeling after it happens-I was walking on air for days afterward.

Ive quite fallen in love with your ring, too...I love the color yellow.  Maybe someday Ill get  a smaller version of yours as a right hand ring.  A girl can dream


----------



## Envy1922

I love that ring too! What was the price on it? The last time I checked, a ring with similar specs were around $11,000.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Cara Mia!!   I hope you can get the ring as well!!  It really makes me smile and my heart sing!  I know you would enjoy it as much as I do 



Envy1922 said:


> I love that ring too! What was the price on it? The last time I checked, a ring with similar specs were around $11,000.



My fiance actually exchanged the original ring for a bigger center stone (the new pics posted are of it) but he's keeping the price/specs of the new one a secret .  All I know is that the clarity is also an IF on my ring. The .68 FY IF that he returned was $9450.  It has great finger coverage and was a great price, but I wanted something just a little bit bigger!

You can always call Customer Service and they will help you price any size, color and clarity you are interested in


----------



## missD

What carat weight is your ring now?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ I'm not sure of either TCW or the carat weight of the center stone.  I know the center is now bigger than .68 but less than 1 carat.


----------



## SassieMe

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ I'm not sure of either TCW or the carat weight of the center stone.  I know the center is *now bigger than .68 but less than 1 carat*.



Wow - it really looks larger than that!  So lovely!!


----------



## tuxedosam

Breathtaking!  Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you Cara Mia!!   I hope you can get the ring as well!!  It really makes me smile and my heart sing!  I know you would enjoy it as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance actually exchanged the original ring for a bigger center stone (the new pics posted are of it) but he's keeping the price/specs of the new one a secret .  All I know is that the clarity is also an IF on my ring. The .68 FY IF that he returned was $9450.  It has great finger coverage and was a great price, but I wanted something just a little bit bigger!
> 
> You can always call Customer Service and they will help you price any size, color and clarity you are interested in



Okay I thought I had followed this thread really closely but now I'm confused! LOL ... he switched it after you wore it home? LOL! Sneaky guy!! LOL... it's so pretty... I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hehe yeah   It's actually being resized right now for the past 6 days and I'm DYING without it.  I can't wait until you pick up your ring Jen!!  I want to see some live handshots of your sola


----------



## Envy1922

I thought I read that the color is the single most important aspect of a colored stone. If that is the case, I would compromise on the clarity( as long as its eye clean). Also, do your know how they go about an exchange program? I wonder too, if a vender made this particular ring or did Tiffanys, from what I have read, they use venders to cut costs.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Envy1922 said:


> I thought I read that the color is the single most important aspect of a colored stone. If that is the case, I would compromise on the clarity( as long as its eye clean). Also, do your know how they go about an exchange program? I wonder too, if a vender made this particular ring or did Tiffanys, from what I have read, they use venders to cut costs.



Yes, in fancy colored diamonds, color is the most important element. The color of my stone is rich AND an IF stone is rare, so I am quite happy with what my fiance has given me. 

Have you gone to a Tiffany to look at the ring yet?  If you had, the SA would have informed you that the diamonds are mined from the Ellendale mine in Australia.  They have a 10 year exclusive lease and therefore the rights to all the yellow diamonds being mined there.  Because of this, Tiffany is able to control and manipulate the pricing of their diamonds.  Since it is a brand new collection, the prices as of now are "introductory" to pique interest in the public.  I do not know when prices will go up. 

All their rings are handmade by Tiffany & Co.'s jewelers and not by outside vendors.  

I am not sure by what you mean when you say "exchange" program.


----------



## Envy1922

Yes, I have been to the store a few times. I also know about Ellendale mines as well. During my research though, it was mentioned that stones with up to SI is not a detriment to a colored stone but is seen as a benefit. So, although a white IF stone is ideal, the same rule does not apply to a colored stone (not taking away from your ring). I personally will be looking for a FV or FI with an eye clean center, VVS2 or so. That way I can focus on a bigger size.
One thing that kind of worries me is that they grade their own diamonds. So, I called Tiffanys' and I asked all kinds of questions. (I'm the type of person that does not like to be taken for a ride.... Tiffanys or no Tiffanys). Anywho, I felt better after speaking to the rep. Gosh, I even called GIA to harrass them,lol!
By the way, I meant to say upgrade, not exchange.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I've compared my IF stone to a VSI in store and I could tell a difference in the way the stone sparkled. The IF had more fire and brilliance whilst the VSI, even though it was still sparkly, was less so.  My fiance, who has no eye for such things, even remarked he could see a difference. But we didn't get a say in the clarity because the size we wanted came in an IF - Tiffany has very low stock of their fancy yellow diamonds.  So once you nail down a size and color you want, the clarity just comes almost by default. BUT, no matter if it is detrimental or helpful to the stone, an IF clarity stone is still rare. 

I would go for an FI because personally, I feel the FV color verges on pee yellow. And I am glad you are looking for a ring according to your own personal specs. I am not sure what it has to do with me?

Also, if you want to know about the upgrade, why didn't you ask the Tiffany SA while you were questioning her/him about the ring?  You can always call them back and ask them for more details.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

congrats on the engagement!!!
i am  over pics of ur ring!!!!


----------



## Envy1922

So, I guess a FV FL would be even more rare? I think I am going to call back and get her to ship that one in as well as the others so that I can do a side by side comparison. Kohl, I will keep you posted. Although, I wish I can compare them in natural light. The exchange thing, by the way, was no biggy. I only inquired because you had mentioned that you exchanged your ring.


----------



## Envy1922

Oh yeah, they currently only have that expensive "pee yellow" diamond, lol!! So, unless they got something in recently, I would love to see both the FI &FV.


----------



## Longchamp

Congrats *Kohl mascara* just saw the update. LOVE your ring, can't wait for more pix.

Keep us posted on all the wedding plans!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you amanda and longchamp


----------



## Lec8504

I agree!  What's your wedding plans missy?  Have you guys started to plan yet?  I love planning..but I think I'm going to be a bridezilla when it's my turn lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

LOL, my wedding isn't going to be until Fall 2012 but it will be VERY simple.  I am not fussy and even though I haven't even started planning yet. . .I want to get it over with!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Just wanted to pop in and say your engagement ring is soooo GORGEOUS! 

Very happy for you and your fiancee.


----------



## Bentley1

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL, my wedding isn't going to be until Fall 2012 but it will be VERY simple.  I am not fussy and even though I haven't even started planning yet. . .I want to get it over with!!!



What a lovely time of year to get married! Fall season is just beautiful.


----------



## surfergirljen

nc.girl said:


> That MK watch is awesome! And of course, the ring is stunning! Your hands and nails are gorgeous; I'm jealous haha. Many congratulations to you!



Kohl is it still a FY? It looks SO rich in colour!! I'd swear that was a FI in this light! I keep going back to stare at your gorgeous ring and dream of mine!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you bentley!!  I really love Fall/Autumn - it's my favorite season!



surfergirljen said:


> Kohl is it still a FY? It looks SO rich in colour!! I'd swear that was a FI in this light! I keep going back to stare at your gorgeous ring and dream of mine!!



LOL thank you!!  I am not sure what the color is - DF is keeping it a secret!  He only told me the clarity of the diamond!  Your own ring is gorgeous.  I can't wait for your reveal when you go to Naples


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks Khol!!  I'm hoping they can resize it there for me but am not sure that they can - last time I was there I asked them to polish my E-ring and they said they'd have to send it to NY! And it's a fairly well appointed store too! In Toronto both stores can do it for me in a few hours. I will REALLY really be putting it away for a little while! Really! I want to save it for a special occasion and have it mean something.  But I'd love to have it sized as soon as I see it and am sure so I can try it on every now and then! 

Your DF is really cute... I think that's kind of more of him trying to surprise you and kind of "be the man" there... they like to think that they are in control of these things, not us! LOL... it's sweet. I'm pretty sure you'll manage to get it out of him one day though! hee hee! Either way it's gorgeous... post more pics when it comes back!!


----------



## ang2383

wow!  i love the ring!  congrats on your engagement OP! =)  and cute doggie!


----------



## Jeanxy

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you *Jeanxy*, I hope you get to see and try on the sola soon and *hmm3*!!!


 

CONGRATULATIONS!!It is beautiful!! 

I did try them on a week after I inititally commented on this thread and my local Tiffany's only had the yellow sola in 1.3 carats or so. It looked much too big for me but they didn't have anything smaller in the store at the time. I tried on a pear shaped, cushion bezet (with white diamonds around) and an oval all in yellow. I love the yellow diamond collection! Yours looks so gorgeous on your hand. Congratulations again on your engagement and thanks for all of your info and descriptions on this thread. It has helped me a lot! Maybe one day I'll own a tiffany yellow too!!


----------



## MolMol

i love your ring congrats! I didn't see the sola collection on the website - is it on there?


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen - lol yes, my DF is quite cute  

Thank you ang!  My dog is cute but a little devil LOL

I'm glad you liked the collection Jeanxy!!!  I hope you try on the sola/soleste sometime!!

MolMol - the website has it now listed as "soleste" so search for soleste and you'll find it!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Kohl is it back on your finger yet? 

I'm so happy you got a Tiffany ring... I took my solitaire and band in today to be polished and OMG when they bring them back out in the black box with all the scratches buffed out and the diamonds cleaned and sparkling*** ... and it's all FREE... it's just the best! 

I peeked at the sola's at the Toronto store... sigh... you made a great choice! And I love that yours is still square and not rectangular. They had a ton of the bezet yellow gold solitaires there but only 2 solas and they were both just under/over a carat (by the way one was FY and one FI and I could ALMOST not tell the difference!) and they did seem big and rectangular. I think the range you and I were looking/buying in is actually just perfect!! I couldn't believe that the solitaires were SO much more $$! The .95 sola was something like $11,000 and the 1.2 or 1.3 (?) solitaire was about $16... I asked why that one was so much and he said b/c the stone was way bigger and I realized how much the halo tricks the eye! It's brilliant! I seriously would have had to have looked hard to judge which yellow diamond was bigger and they were like .3 carats apart!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Yes!!  It is!!  I love it - I couldn't bear to part with it and had to sleep with it on last night!

I agree that once the center stone gets above 1 carat, the center gets very long and rectangular.  I prefer squarish looking cushions! 

I can't wait until you pick up your own beautiful sola/soleste in March (is that when you're going to Naples?)


----------



## kohl_mascara

I tried on some wedding bands today.  I went to a store in my hometown that sells vintage jewelry and vintage inspired modern jewelry.  The bands are (I believe) rose cut sapphires in a 18kt or platinum diamond eternity band.  There are 5 sapphires scattered throughout the band for a total of .60 carats and .40 carats of white diamonds.  There was also a 7 sapphire band but I preferred this style since the halo fits perfectly in between the gap between the sapphires.

This one is yellow sapphire in yellow gold: 






Side view of yellow sapphire in yellow gold:





This one is blue sapphire in platinum band:





And this one is green sapphire in platinum band:





Sorry the pictures are so blurry.  My camera really sucks.  But what do you guys think??? Too much? Just right?


----------



## claypot

Kohl have you got a macro setting on your camera? Your ring is so beautiful it's just such a shame to not be able to see it clearly up close! Which band are you getting? You know what, they all look good with your yellow sola ...


----------



## missD

^ I was thinking that too!

Girl! You need to put your cell phone into better focus so we all can drool over your ring more effectively!  Haha. 

The vintage style rings are beautiful, however, I feel like they are competing with your e-ring as they are quite ornate themselves. How do sapphires handle everyday wear and tear?


----------



## lynette3

missD said:


> The vintage style rings are beautiful, however, I feel like they are competing with your e-ring as they are quite ornate themselves.


 
I was just going to say the same thing.  Especially the blue one.  Your eye is drawn to the blue, and you don't want ANYTHING competing with that lovely yellow beauty.


----------



## surfergirljen

Khol it's back! yay! OMG yes I agree you need to get a better focus so we can truly enjoy that beauty!!

I agree with the other ladies... you could get one of those gorgeous bands for your RHR maybe... but I'd stick with the pave or eternity bands so the band doesn't take away from the gorgeous yellow stone!

ps yes I'm going end of March!


----------



## lubird217

Kohl - I'm LOVING the yellow sapphire. omg!! beautiful! can you take more pictures? also do they have/can they make yellow sapphires in white gold?? i love it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Sorry everyone. . .my camera is so complicated and not very user friendly (I took it to the Sony store and they agreed that nothing about the camera is easy to use!) 

I think my fiance's cellphone camera is better than my actual camera!

I agree that the bands are already quite ornate on their own (I especially love the blue! Lynette, you are correct that the blue sapphire is really eye catching and perhaps draws your eye more to the band than the e-ring itself!). . .but something about the yellow sapphire is speaking to me. . .lol.

Lubird - they can totally make the yellow sapphire in wg (they mainly use platinum), but since it's going to be a brand new ring, the cost of materials will be more than the rings that are already made! (Yg: $1400; Pt: $1800) So the brand new ring will probably be $2k+ in pt and $1800 for wg.  So I'm thinking I would buy one pre-made . . . But so far I'm getting a lot of mixed reviews!

More pics by lubird demand!  (The SA sent me pics of the rings that I chose through email.  It's from a store called Single Stone).


----------



## acrowcounted

I think you can do better Kohl.  For some reason these look like costume jewelry to me... (don't hate me!!)


----------



## kohl_mascara

acrowcounted said:


> I think you can do better Kohl.  For some reason these look like costume jewelry to me... (don't hate me!!)



LOL I don't hate you!  That is your opinion and you are justified in saying it!  I guess they do look costumey. . .hm.  I'll keep looking! Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

If you're thinking that you want a pop of color, I've always loved the Tiffany Celebration line with the alternating diamond and color gemstone design. I almost got the pink one (after thinking I was going to get the blue one) but then in the end decided that it took attention away from the main attraction (ering) so I stuck with the classic diamond half eternity.


----------



## claypot

Look for the little flower on your camera, Kohl. That's the macro setting which will help when taking close-up pictures!

Hrmmmggh I don't know about these bands, I agree you can do better. What about eternity (or half) bands that alternate between yellow stones and white stones, like your Sola?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks claypot!  I'll make sure to press the flower icon next time I take a picture  haha, I'm so camera/electronic illiterate.

I also was *this* close to buying a Love bracelet (can't believe it's jumping up $500 with the next increase!), but then my fiance warned me that we needed to save up for the wedding. . .so of course I couldn't buy it after hearing that!


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks claypot!  I'll make sure to press the flower icon next time I take a picture  haha, I'm so camera/electronic illiterate.
> 
> BTW, I was shopping at the mall when I passed by Ben Bridge of all places and saw yellow diamonds!!!  Of course I went in and took a couple of shots LOL.
> 
> The center is a 1.11 FY VS2 cushion diamond with 1.25 white diamonds in the setting.  The basket and all sides of the setting and band had diamonds - it was super elaborate.  The price tag?  $16,195!  It's quite lovely but the diamonds in the setting were not as white and brilliant as my own.  Still, I'd rather go with Tiffany (of course) and I thought it was interesting how much this ring looked like the Tiffany bezet with diamonds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also was *this* close to buying a Love bracelet (can't believe it's jumping up $500 with the next increase!), but then my fiance warned me that we needed to save up for the wedding. . .so of course I couldn't buy it after hearing that!



I am loving that ring too Kohl but then I'm a sucker for a beautiful basket. 

I think the love bracelet bug definitely bit us all will all the new posts. My bf saw me oogling and drooling all over my keyboard looking at it and asked me what it was. I told him that it's the bracelet i've been wanting since forever! I want the diamond and screw one but the I realized that it's not practical and I dont want it sitting next to my e-ring diamonds so now i want plain. He taunted me with saying that if i didnt upgrade my diamond we could have gotten it. argh! But we need to save for the wedding too! Even cutting the guestlist will still be a lot and $5k from this will go a long way for the wedding. And you are still planning on matching watches for the wedding present...so that's another combined $10k you need to save up for too. Don't worry, you'll get the love bracelet eventually and in a few years you'll have a better job and out of school so the price increase wont be too bad. Just think of what $5k can get you when you go wedding dress shopping!

But he told me that he'll buy it for me for an anniversary within 5 years of our wedding providing we are financially okay and settled. yay! hehe at least I know at some point in my life I'll get it.


----------



## Beriloffun

Kohl, I realllyyyy like the rings from single stone, but I think they would look gorgeous as a RHR stacked like in the last picture. I also love the Tiffany celebration bands...maybe they would look better with your Ering since the stones are more fluid and don't draw as much attention as the other ones do. ah good luck!


----------



## kohl_mascara

LOL yeah. . .god, it never ends!!!  I also compared it to the VCA perlee bracelet and I was very impressed with the craftsmanship of the bracelet.  That one is $4800 and only comes in rg or wg.  If I get the Love bracelet, I would get it in yg.  But the color of the perlee was so luxe!

Anyway, like your bf, my fiance told me ONE thing at a time. Since I JUST got my e-ring, getting the Love bracelet might detract from the occasion and specialness of getting my ring. 

Sigh, I wish we could subtract from our wedding fund but we are having such a spartan wedding already that cutting anything back wouldn't make any sense at all! My fiance also told me to wait on the watches (I might just get him his watch now since he totally deserves it since he got me my e-ring and he will have to pay for the w-band as well).  

Anyway, you are so lucky!  Not only are you getting married soon (sooner than me!) that means you will get the love bracelet even sooner!!  I have NO idea when I'd get mine (he also reminded me that we should get a new car soon) so that's another expense we have to think about . . . blah.  Being grown up sucks LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks Beril!  I agree they do look more like stacking rings than wedding bands.  I guess I got too carried away with the funkiness.  I realize I shouldn't get colored stones in my band since I already have that pop of color I want in my yellow diamond.


----------



## crewgal

^ ITA. Beautiful! I'm so jealous


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL yeah. . .god, it never ends!!!  I also compared it to the VCA perlee bracelet and I was very impressed with the craftsmanship of the bracelet.  That one is $4800 and only comes in rg or wg.  If I get the Love bracelet, I would get it in yg.  But the color of the perlee was so luxe!
> 
> Anyway, like your bf, my fiance told me ONE thing at a time. Since I JUST got my e-ring, getting the Love bracelet might detract from the occasion and specialness of getting my ring.
> 
> Sigh, I wish we could subtract from our wedding fund but we are having such a spartan wedding already that cutting anything back wouldn't make any sense at all! My fiance also told me to wait on the watches (I might just get him his watch now since he totally deserves it since he got me my e-ring and he will have to pay for the w-band as well).
> 
> Anyway, you are so lucky!  Not only are you getting married soon (sooner than me!) that means you will get the love bracelet even sooner!!  I have NO idea when I'd get mine (he also reminded me that we should get a new car soon) so that's another expense we have to think about . . . blah.  Being grown up sucks LOL



Awwwww... he is just being responsible or trying.... I guess it's easier for us to talk because we didnt just drop more than $10k on a ring! yikes! I mean you can practically say you have your car on your finger. haha yea, we cut into our wedding fund a little for my upgrade but worth it! lol we both agreed that the money should be put towards a ring over the wedding. Even my dad said so too. Our wedding is going to be paid for on our own so we won't have any help from family which is also an easy way for us to keep it small and not offend people that we don't invite. I have a huge family and don't talk to half of them. Luckily we just bought new cars last year so it's not something we have to worry about. And the bf already has a place and I don't want to buy together until he sells because I don't want two mortgages. 

As for wedding bands, since my ering is white gold, our bands will be white gold which makes it cheaper. I think we will probably buy each others or split it evenly. I want a 3/4 or full eternity band and he is going to get a plain white gold satin polish with two lines. 

What are your wedding plans so far? small/big? local/nonlocal? chinese style/american style (this one is hard for us because we have grandparents here)? We keep switching back and forth but I think we for sure want the wedding and reception at same location. 1030 ceremony and lunch then everyone go home and nap! haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

LOL. That's good that you guys don't have to worry about too may "finances." My fiance has his own place now. . .so we're set on that.  He also has a fairly new car but my car is dying.  I've had it since highschool (it was new and cool when I got it but not so much anymore!) 

As for wedding bands, all we have to worry about is mine - I got him a Tiff lucida diamond wg band as a promise ring and he loves it so much he plans on wearing it as his wedding band (what would a guy want with two rings anyway?  ).  I like how wg is the "money saver" option - platinum is just so darn pricey!!

For my wedding it'll definitely be local. My fiance has like 70 people alone for his family and family friends.  On my side. .. family + friends is like 25 people LOL.  We have a very small family.  His family is also Christian so his mom wants us to have the ceremony at a church. . .blahblahblah.  I was thinking just a small, quick reception of just immediate family at the ceremony (I'm probably not even going to buy a wedding dress!) and then a large reception for everyone else.  It'll be most likely dinner - Chinese banquet style.  Not very cool, I know, but it's the most economical way of feeding 100+ people!  We are also probably going to pay for our own wedding so that's why we're going el cheapo.  

I'm glad you spent more money on the ring - personally I think the wedding is just one day whereas the ring will be with you for LIFE! it just makes more sense to spend more on a tangible item than something so fleeting and momentary. Anyway, I'm so excited you got your dream setting and diamond - I can't wait for the reveal in 3 (?) weeks!!!


----------



## whoops

Oh well... we still have our fair share of finances!  Mortgage is a lot and I'm also in grad school so still not really able to be working full time.

Well I think I was seduced into the gold option with that love bracelet! haha. My dad and him and I were all debating the metal and my bf initially wanted platinum and my dad and well I guess my whole chinese family is just all about gold. And so my dad said that my jewelry is all gold right now so why would i jump into platinum and throw it all off, he likes consistency. He put the image of my head of my trinity RHR, E-ring, and Love bracelet on my left wrist..... *DROOL*... And the tinge of the yellow that most people don't like might actually work better with my skin because that's how it's worked so far.... especially if I have a LOVE bracelet on that hand it will all blend nicely. hehehe so that won over and saving on the WG brings us $1k closer to my bracelet. 

I actually broke down an excel chart a few nights ago of guests and his family is maybe 25 people because his dad's side is in Taiwan. My side is maybe 200 people. and then give or take 30 people for friends. UGH! We are torn between a chinese and american style because we want the wedding and reception at same location but then our grandparents wont appreciate non-chinese food. I told my bf that I've been to so many weddings that I don't want to have a wedding over 30 minutes. I'm a quick get to the point kind of girl and there is a high likelihood I will get impatient.

last week of march ring is expected. eeeeppp!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Man, I hear ya.  I'm in law school and I have bills up my arse.  I don't like thinking about being in indentured servitude for the rest of my life. . .so I'll think about something else! Like jewelry!

Both my grandparents are gone and my fiance has only his grandmother. . .so our wedding is going to be VERY non traditional.  I think his mom wants us to do the tea ceremony (they're canto) but my parents (taiwanese) were like "why???" LOL.  His mom also wants me to wear a red qipau (again. . .why???).  

I am like you - I am no fuss.  But I don't even want the ceremony PERIOD.  I was planning on doing city hall, but since his mom wants it at a church, I of course have to play nice with the future in-laws and will acquiesce to that demand.  I'm not sure about the qipau thing.  I may do the tea ceremony for fun. . .(since you get hong bao) but I'm not going to dress like a little Chinese doll!  LOL.  

I can see your dad is a fashionable man! The yg is GORGEOUS.  I absolutely love it and glad you do too!.  I also love the rg, but my gf who is a Cartier girl has ALL rg items (rg Santos with diamonds, rg orchides de caresse ring, chopard items in rg, etc.) so I'm going to stick with yg.  I don't want to be that girl that is the copycat! 

I'm going up to SF next weekend so I'm going to stop by Cartier again hehee.  By then the increase will be in place and will make the bracelet ever more unattainable. .haha.  But I was thinking. . instead of having a wedding band, could I get the Love bracelet instead??? I don't think he'd go for it. . .but I can humor the idea and ask anyway.. .

Yay. . . that's pretty soon!  It's already the end of February!  The weeks will go by fast, trust me!


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> Man, I hear ya.  I'm in law school and I have bills up my arse.  I don't like thinking about being in indentured servitude for the rest of my life. . .so I'll think about something else! Like jewelry!
> 
> Both my grandparents are gone and my fiance has only his grandmother. . .so our wedding is going to be VERY non traditional.  I think his mom wants us to do the tea ceremony (they're canto) but my parents (taiwanese) were like "why???" LOL.  His mom also wants me to wear a red qipau (again. . .why???).
> 
> I am like you - I am no fuss.  But I don't even want the ceremony PERIOD.  I was planning on doing city hall, but since his mom wants it at a church, I of course have to play nice with the future in-laws and will acquiesce to that demand.  I'm not sure about the qipau thing.  I may do the tea ceremony for fun. . .(since you get hong bao) but I'm not going to dress like a little Chinese doll!  LOL.
> 
> I can see your dad is a fashionable man! The yg is GORGEOUS.  I absolutely love it and glad you do too!.  I also love the rg, but my gf who is a Cartier girl has ALL rg items (rg Santos with diamonds, rg orchides de caresse ring, chopard items in rg, etc.) so I'm going to stick with yg.  I don't want to be that girl that is the copycat!
> 
> I'm going up to SF next weekend so I'm going to stop by Cartier again hehee.  By then the increase will be in place and will make the bracelet ever more unattainable. .haha.  But I was thinking. . instead of having a wedding band, could I get the Love bracelet instead??? I don't think he'd go for it. . .but I can humor the idea and ask anyway.. .
> 
> Yay. . . that's pretty soon!  It's already the end of February!  The weeks will go by fast, trust me!



My dad is SUPER fashionable and so is my mom! It's where I get my expensive taste from. Bf's family almost went to shock when I bought a purse from Taipei 101 last year on vacation.... so I told bf we are dividing the ring cost by half and that's the ammount we tell them we spent. My dad was giving me advice throughout the process from the halo shape, to the metal to the clean shank and even gave his opinions on how to match the wedding band to it. He told me that he wont let anyone take me away without a Tacori or a Cartier. hehe.

YG is beautiful. I'm in a RG or YG debate. My dad likes the RG cause I have a custom YG one from my family already. But I think YG ages better in my eyes than RG.... But initially RG is nicer. Your friend should diversify the colors! Sticking to just one is boring. I like to mix and match all over the place.

And how funny! I'm also from bay area and my bf's taiwanese and I'm canto! I've picked up so much mandarin from him but he hasn't picked up enough canto so i can talk smack about it and he won't know. haha But no tea ceremony or stuff like that for us. One dress, one wedding, everyone go home before it's dark! haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

Wow your fam is HIGH CLASS!  Haha, my mom hates jewelry and yells at me when I "waste" my money.  She's really practical and so are my fiance's family.  Funny how you gave a lesser amount on the money actually spent on the ring - that's what we did as well!  We gave them a low ball price for the e-ring that way they won't freak out as much!

Hehe I think I remember reading that you and Lec are both from the bay area.  I love it there! I used to live there and still visit often, especially since two of my closest friends are still up there!  

What custom YG from your family do you have?  A love bracelet?  My friend likes yg and rg. . .but rg is "her thing" if you kwim.  But she mixes metals too. . .but since I respect her so much, I feel like rg is "off limits" because it's . . . well, her.  It's weird but when I think of rg, I think of her, and it feels like I'm stealing if I get rg items LOL.  I'm a strange one, I know (or I'm loyal? haha). 

Anyway, that's cool how you and your bf can communicate in Mandarin (and hopefully canto one day if he learns enough!) since DF is totally americanized.  Only his mom speaks canto.  He can understand but can barely speak.  It's actually easier for Cantonese speakers to understand and lean mandarin than it is for mandarin speakers to learn canto.  I don't get why but that's what I've learned!  My dad kids that I'm practically engaged to a white person because he can't communicate with them in Mandarin. So sad


----------



## whoops

Hahaha I wouldn't say high class maybe just particular! haha My dad just LOVES nice furniture and modern art so he really fell in love with the tacori setting and for some reason he has always felt that cartier called to him for watches and jewelry. I told the bf.. if my mom asks gives her the higher amount, if your family ask divide by half... maybe more if needed haha. What's funny is that both my extended families are very practical, it's just my parents were the impractical ones from both sides and somehow got married so it was just a bad combo.

My YG bracelet is one that my grandma had custom made for me in hong kong when I was born, just a simple family bracelet but it's got that sentimental value. I know what you mean. My friend got a YG love ring for graduation and so that's when my adoration for the love ring turned into a bracelet. haha always upgrade, never down is what my dad said. (he also is convinced that i'll get the bracelet in less than 5 years)

In the beginning when we first started dating I would pretend I didn't know mandarin cause his grandma would tell me in mandarin to marry him (jia ge ta) and he would get embarrassed so I pretended to not understand.... then grandma got smart and someone taught her how to say "when marry" in english. haha


----------



## Avril

Hi *kohl*!  Just saw your pics of the wedding bands you tried on.  Personally I think those wedding bands are trying to compete with your wonderful, beautiful, fabulous, amazing Sola!  I think the Sola really is such a fab ring, that it should be the first thing you see when looking at your ring finger.  I think that a diamond wedding band would be perfect with it because it would complement the ring band on the Sola since that is a diamond band too.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*whoops* - his grandma is so cute!!!  I'm glad see loves you - having the in-laws love and accept you makes life A LOT easier!!! And I do hope you get the Love bracelet soon! 

*avril* thank you!!   You always have a good eye for these things.  I guess I just got carried away with the uniqueness of the rings!  I think you are right - a diamond band would look the best.  But what do you think of a plain band?  I tried on a plain gold band at Tiffany and even though it didn't match, it didn't compete with the Sola.


----------



## skphotoimages

You ladies are SMART to put the money towards the ring over a wedding.  I had a big wedding, and honestly while in way it was worth it, I don't think it was any more special than weddings I've been to on a budget.  As long as ther is ~something~ special, thats what people remember.  That would be a decoration, or a special wedding favor, whatever.  And what you will remember is marrying your solemate.
And KOHL. I about fainted when you said you wouldn't even get a dress...you must get a dress...lol.  Dresses don't have to cost an arm and a leg, but you're children will someday oogle over your wedding photos of their mom in her beautiful dress.  And if you have girls they will want to dress up in it..or play dress up with you.  Thats just my opinion though.
I worked for a wedding coordinator for a few years before I started my own wedding photography business..there are lots of ways to bring costs down.
And Kohl, I LOVE the idea of a chinese buffet for a wedding.  I don't think that is "not cool" at all.  I've been to a million weddings and I swear, the best ones were the potluck ones, the backyard ones, the ones in the Elks lodge, because those people had the most fun and were so much more about the celebration than trying to achieve some "perfect" day..whatever that is.  You are so right..the day is "fleeting and momentary", but your marriage and your ring are not.  The other thing that sticks around are the photos, and I'm serious about you and your children cherishing those down the line.
Whoops, do you think your american family/friends won't appreciate a chinese style buffet?  I think it would be wonderful and unique if I was a guest at a wedding that did that.  But then I love ethnic foods...lol.
I shot a Korean/American wedding a few years ago, the reception was a sitdown and I noticed there were two different entrees being served.  But I don't think that particular family was "budget concious" nor were they paying for the wedding themselves.
KOhl..here is picture for my case about the dress...this is a memory I will never forget.  Hmm..my computer is giving me trouble.  I'm gonna reboot then post for you.


----------



## skphotoimages

here you go   My daughters and I playing dressup country wedding..lol.


----------



## whoops

Omg those pictures just melted my heart! They are sooo cute! It's not that we are so much opposed to a Chinese banquet because the bay area has a lot of great options but we want te ceremony and banquet in same place so that makes it difficult to find q Chinese restaurant to fit that within budget. Also, my mom is very Americanized (funny cause she was born in hong kong) and she is all about Italian/French food. It's still a long ways but it's not fully out of the picture for us. We have very vocal families so someone will for sure be unhappy. My dad loves photography and sticks to film so I really want some nice photographs of the dress and event too.

Kohl - have you thought about te used route? I was thinking about buying a used dress to cut costs and still have a great dress. Also, have you considered a custom non brand wedding ring? Or buying from whiteflash or Brian Gavin?


----------



## skphotoimages

A few other ways to save on weddings... And I'm not saying a person should do all of these! LOL. I'm just saying they are ways if you choose. Like I probably never would have skimped on a photographer, but thats because thats my thing. But you can use facebook or craigslist to find a photographer. Sometimes on craigslist there are photoraphy students or people just starting out who are trying to build their portfolio and will do it for next to free. I've also seen very well known photographers on craigslist listing specials. Ask a graphic design college student (or look on craigslist) who will help you to design invitations and programs (or if you have the skill set, do them yourself) and then take them to a printers who will work with you on paperstock and what not and have them printed. Like whoops said, prebought dresses are an option. Ask at local fabric stores (or on craigslist, or on the knot) about someone to do the alterations. These people often care more than someone working in a shop and are often half the price. Make your own centerpieces. Sometimes a reception venue can be made 100 times better with chair covers. So you have the look of a place twice as expensive or more with only $6 more per person. And I don't know if either of you have overseas connections, but my friends dad was a buyer for some company and made several trips to china every year. He found a place that made her chaircovers for $4 per piece, and then after her wedding they opend up a chair covering business for a year or two (made $20k doing it), and then she sold them to a local chair covering business for $4 a piece! There are probably lots of other things, but those are just a few that come to mind.


----------



## whoops

Thanks for the suggestions, we are definitey trying to cut where we can. One of my dads good friends is a wedding photographer so we are set in that aspect. Then my best friend is a florist so check! And then my friend is the head pastry chef at a nice sf restaurant so maybe she will do the cake (but maybe not because I don't want her to spend so much time on it). And the restaurant we are looking at is very quaint with wooden chairs so no covers to keep that feel. So we are hopefully trying to keep this in the 5-7k range for roughly 50 people.


----------



## skphotoimages

^Wow whoops!  You are very lucky to have so much of it figured out already, and what wonderful connections you have!  And good for you for being realistic about a wedding budget!  I think its awesome you put so much more towards your ring.  There are a lot of people I see who have a $3000 ring and a $30k wedding that goes by in a day.  I love the way you've chosen


----------



## whoops

Yea I was really searching and using every angle we could! Ive never been a fan of big weddings. My uncles wedding had over 600 people and half we didnt know so it felt really non-intimate. I never understood the small ring and huge wedding thing either but to each their own. I was completely up for a BBQ or catered event at a private backyard but then families wanted something more formal. 

Also kohl we were looking at prices for Chinese banquets even that was going to be $500-800 a table of ten since its not a wedding without shark fin soup and abalone! so actually our American style might be comparable. But we are shopping around a lot for right now too.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*skphotoimages* - Aw man, see, I'm not skinny and beautiful like you!  I may look average or skinny but I am NOT.  I HATE the fat that squishes out from underneath the arms on a sweetheart/top of a wedding dress. I'll need to diet like crazy or find a dress that hides all the unseemly portions of my body. 

My fiance's brother is a photographer and we were thinking about shooting engagement pictures and borrowing/renting a dress for a photo shoot. ..and then maybe have a few during the reception and that would be it.  I guess I haven't really given a lot of thought about it. . .but I agree photos are the most important thing of the wedding.  The memories that looking at a photo album evokes is priceless!!! And those photos of you with your daughters are so amazingly adorable.  Maybe one day I will play dress up if I have a daughter *crosses fingers*.

For centerpieces, I was thinking about doing them myself as well (or again, my fiance has a family friend that is a florist) but my gf who got married said that having centerpieces at a chinese banquet is not very useful because they end up placed on the ground (the banquets are like 10+ dishes and they utilize every part of the table!).  I found a really nice place that have different set menus that start at $24 per person to $100+ per person.  Since we are having close to 150 at our wedding,  I was thinking of keeping it around $40 or less per person LOL.  That would include the wedding favor as well!

*whoops* - I'm not serving shark fin at my wedding.  It's so sad how the kill the sharks for the fins =(  They just cut the fins off and leave the sharks to die in the ocean.  It's so tragic.  Isn't there a statute that is proposing a ban of selling or buying sharks fin in SF being proposed?  I know it's considered an "attack" against our heritage, but I am all for it!!

Thank you both for all the wonderful suggestions!  I am dying over the DIY weddings featured on wedding blogs I frequently visit, but I'm just not very crafty!  I still have 1.5 years until the wedding. . .so I can spend a good six months to think about what I want and what I'm capable of given our budget before I start planning.  I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## whoops

Yea. Ive seen shark water and it's horrible! Unfortunately if we do a Chinese banquet it would be faux pa for us to not have it and my grandpa would most likely never forgive me! He is that traditional and used to be a Chinese chef so even immitation is unacceptable! So that's another advantage of an American style. Don't have to risk him saying food was bad either haha

Definitely keep us updated. Start a wedding planning thread!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops - if anyone should be starting one, it should be YOU! (BTW I totally understand your grandpa + the whole sharks fin thing). Can't wait until you get your e-ring and get engaged!!  I am sooo not into this whole wedding planning business lol.  skphotoimages is lucky that she knows about the whole business.  I know virtually nothing and don't even know where to begin!  I think all I'm going to do is book a date and the restaurant and see where it all goes from there. . .


----------



## Beriloffun

Ok kohl I'm totally blaming you because I had a dream last night where I was trying on yellow diamond Erings ahahahah


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> whoops - if anyone should be starting one, it should be YOU! (BTW I totally understand your grandpa + the whole sharks fin thing). Can't wait until you get your e-ring and get engaged!!  I am sooo not into this whole wedding planning business lol.  skphotoimages is lucky that she knows about the whole business.  I know virtually nothing and don't even know where to begin!  I think all I'm going to do is book a date and the restaurant and see where it all goes from there. . .



The bf said that if we aren't having a destination wedding lets just do it in August when it's nicer outside for weather.... in 6 months!!!!  

The wonderful thing about a chinese wedding banquet is that it's pretty simple because no decorations, people don't really use seat covers or all that other stuff like center pieces and such that adds up so easy (ex: $4 chair covers times 100 guests is already $400!). Just find a good place to do it at. And a lot of the chinese restaurants that don't cater really to chinese mainly end up having really nice decor and table set ups anyways! Not sure if you've been to these places in the bay area but Yank Sing at Rincon, Koi Palace and Dynasty in Cuppertino are really good examples of this. But then for a reception like this, you almost HAVE to have a qipau at some point to appease the in-laws. But you can always get a white sequin modern one which look amazing! And most chinese families rarely go to the actual ceremony so you can keep that really simple at city hall or something. then you'll be done!

also, have you seen these wedding bands:
http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/home/ring-details/?product_id=5564
I'm not sure how set you are on platinum but the YG eternity would look really nice with your ering


----------



## alice87

Very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Beril - lol, you're so cute.  I'm sorry!  It's all my fault!  hehe 

whoops - 6 months sounds very . . . soon!!!  Wow, you better start planning now! haha.  Yeah, I agree that the banquet route is very easy to go.  I live pretty close to the SGV which is where the new Chinatown is - much like Cupertino in norcal.  And the food here is GOOD.  My gf who lives in the bay complains that we have the best Chinese food outside of China/Taiwan haha!  

Those bands are beautiful - and so reasonably priced!!!  But part of me still wants Tiffany LOL.  I guess I want it to be all a set - my e-ring, my fiance's wband and (hopefully) my wband! 

Thank you alice87!!


----------



## faye119

Hi Kohl, 

hope you have been well! I would say try a few bands at Tiffany with your sola to see which one looks best!!! i would recommend shared band and swing band! they are both lovely! i've tried sola with the shared band 2.2mm i've got, the combination looks great! you know i love my sola more than my novo, but secretly! haha! 












kohl_mascara said:


> Beril - lol, you're so cute. I'm sorry! It's all my fault! hehe
> 
> whoops - 6 months sounds very . . . soon!!! Wow, you better start planning now! haha. Yeah, I agree that the banquet route is very easy to go. I live pretty close to the SGV which is where the new Chinatown is - much like Cupertino in norcal. And the food here is GOOD. My gf who lives in the bay complains that we have the best Chinese food outside of China/Taiwan haha!
> 
> Those bands are beautiful - and so reasonably priced!!! But part of me still wants Tiffany LOL. I guess I want it to be all a set - my e-ring, my fiance's wband and (hopefully) my wband!
> 
> Thank you alice87!!


----------



## tiffany_lover

WoW! I'm a Tiffany girl and haven't had the chance to try on any yellow diamond pieces yet.  I must say that your ring is absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## kohl_mascara

faye119 - I haven't tried the shared setting yet!!  I never even considered it - I will have to look into it!  Thank you so much for the suggestion sola twin 

tiffany_lover - thank you!!


----------



## PLJson

It's a stunning ring!  Great choice!


----------



## surfergirljen

skphotoimages said:


> here you go   My daughters and I playing dressup country wedding..lol.



LOL OMG that's you! Okay you guys were talking in another thread about how we all have impressions of what one another looks like based on our avatars and I TOTALLY thought that was you in yours too! :shame: hahahaha! It must be the angle that's confusing people!?  

But I remember seeing this photo and thinking what a GREAT wedding picture it was and now I can picture you better!!  Your daughter is adorable (both are!!) It looks like a really fun wedding!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you PLJson!!! 



surfergirljen said:


> LOL OMG that's you! Okay you guys were talking in another thread about how we all have impressions of what one another looks like based on our avatars and I TOTALLY thought that was you in yours too! :shame: hahahaha! It must be the angle that's confusing people!?
> 
> But I remember seeing this photo and thinking what a GREAT wedding picture it was and now I can picture you better!!  Your daughter is adorable (both are!!) It looks like a really fun wedding!



LOL that's so weird - I could totally tell it was a little girl dressed up in adult clothing (just look at her tiny feet in those heels!)! But for a while I *did* think DD was Asian (or mixed). . .hahahaha.


----------



## surfergirljen

ME TOO! I seriously thought she was a teeny bouncy Asian girl!!! I have to get more sleep.....

Khol did you ever find out if your ring was FI or FY?


----------



## rogersa

Beautiful ring! I tried it in person a few weeks ago and fell in love! Here's a question though, I've seen the pictures of both the yellow and white sola. How do you know which one is best for you? I love how different a yellow diamond looks, so how did you decide on the yellow? Or better yet how can I decide!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

rogersa said:


> Beautiful ring! I tried it in person a few weeks ago and fell in love! Here's a question though, I've seen the pictures of both the yellow and white sola. How do you know which one is best for you? I love how different a yellow diamond looks, so how did you decide on the yellow? Or better yet how can I decide!!



LOL, well, for me, it was an easy choice because I originally wanted a gemstone e-ring; specifically the gemstone legacies.  I love the color and saturation of gemstones (rich blue sapphire, vibrant red ruby/spinal, luxurious green emerald/tourmaline).  

My DF, on the other hand, thinks e-rings MUST be diamonds (he's bought into the whole de beers campaign) so he insisted that we stick with diamonds.  I love the fire and scintillation of diamonds (which gemstones lack), so I couldn't complain! When we saw the yellow diamond collection at Tiffany, it was like the whole world came together because it's getting the best of both worlds - the sparkle of diamonds with the color of gemstones!!  The price wasn't bad either, so we jumped on it! 

Even though I was tempted by the colorless diamond soleste, I felt the center diamond got "lost" in the halo.  I liked how the halos accentuated vs. hid the yellow diamond center, making the color really pop! 

Hope this helps your decision making


----------



## ame

When I was looking for a new setting I almost went with a threestone that had sapphire sides. And at the jeweler dude's he has one with a sapphire halo that I love, though it's a bit too paved otherwise for my lifestyle. But now I wish I'd gotten that...


----------



## kohl_mascara

ame said:


> When I was looking for a new setting I almost went with a threestone that had sapphire sides. And at the jeweler dude's he has one with a sapphire halo that I love, though it's a bit too paved otherwise for my lifestyle. But now I wish I'd gotten that...



NO WAY; your new reset is amazing!!  Perhaps you went through a little more blood, sweat and tears than need be, but it accentuates your gorgeous famed and elusive star129 perfectly!!  I think the halo will only detract from the stunning facets of your diamond!

Though if you're itching for a halo. . .I must say that a sapphire halo'd ring would be a really nice RHR/anni gift down the road. . .


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> When I was looking for a new setting I almost went with a threestone that had sapphire sides. And at the jeweler dude's he has one with a sapphire halo that I love, though it's a bit too paved otherwise for my lifestyle. But now I wish I'd gotten that...



Tpf is sooo bad! It has halo owners yearning for a solitaire and solitaires yearning for halo! Lol there has been a handful of times ive browsed vatche and ritani thinking a solitaire in platinum would have been better... But then that patina! And then i think its boring thn back and forth! Haha but I love my ring! Can't have a tacori without the infamous halo!

Why can't they make jackets for engagement rings!!! We would be set!


----------



## ame

kohl_mascara said:


> NO WAY; your new reset is amazing!!  Perhaps you went through a little more blood, sweat and tears than need be, but it accentuates your gorgeous famed and elusive star129 perfectly!!  I think the halo will only detract from the stunning facets of your diamond!
> 
> Though if you're itching for a halo. . .I must say that a sapphire halo'd ring would be a really nice RHR/anni gift down the road. . .


I can't wear rings on my right hand so it would have to be another ering option lol. 

I will say this, I feel like if I HAD done the other option it sure wouldn't have been this big of an ordeal. That was pretty much premade stuff. I hope the burn of all this drama wears off someday. The stone I am happy with. The frame holding it still makes me sick.



whoops said:


> Tpf is sooo bad! It has halo owners yearning for a solitaire and solitaires yearning for halo! Lol there has been a handful of times ive browsed vatche and ritani thinking a solitaire in platinum would have been better... But then that patina! And then i think its boring thn back and forth! Haha but I love my ring! Can't have a tacori without the infamous halo!
> 
> Why can't they make jackets for engagement rings!!! We would be set!


HAH! No kidding!!!! 

I have *A* ring with a "patina" and really it's not even that. I just wear it for banging around in and haven't bothered with polishing. The longest any of my rings besides that have every gone without a polishing was a year and even then there was no patina.  I think that patina thing is so overblown. It's so easily fixed.


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> When I was looking for a new setting I almost went with a threestone that had sapphire sides. And at the jeweler dude's he has one with a sapphire halo that I love, though it's a bit too paved otherwise for my lifestyle. But now I wish I'd gotten that...



Uh oh......Halo Fever!!!!!

I will say that one of the reasons I requested micropave on my e-ring band is to NOT deal with the patina. My previous rings had plain platinum, but with wear became dull.  Since my new ring is covered with diamonds, I won't have to worry about scratches, patina, etc......just pure sparkle.


----------



## ame

You people with patina must use your hands with your rings on or something. Lol the most my left hand picks up with rings on is my cell or my purse. NEVER my keys. EVER. I take rings off to use my hand!


----------



## Contessa

I don't abuse my rings. Never. 

But I don't baby them either. Jewellery is meant to be worn- especially the wedding rings. 

I'm careful, but not overly obsessive. 

Bottom line, I love looking at my hand & just seeing sparkle/brilliance.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> You people with patina must use your hands with your rings on or something. Lol the most my left hand picks up with rings on is my cell or my purse. NEVER my keys. EVER. I take rings off to use my hand!



I've already had my "thank goodness I picked white gold" moments. Im not the most graceful person and I completely tripped on my way to work and scraped the bottom of the band. I always forget I'm wearing my ring too so Ive admittedly hit a few things. 

I can understand patina for that great worn look but I'm such a worry wort that I all my things shiney and new looking. I'm just hoping I can keep this white! My white gold earrings are never changed and they are whiter than ever for 6 years.


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> I don't abuse my rings. Never.
> 
> But I don't baby them either. Jewellery is meant to be worn- especially the wedding rings.
> 
> I'm careful, but not overly obsessive.
> 
> Bottom line, I love looking at my hand & just seeing sparkle/brilliance.



You mist have insane amounts of sparkle and brilliance now! I'm all about plain smooth shiney shanks!


----------



## Contessa

whoops said:


> You mist have insane amounts of sparkle and brilliance now! I'm all about plain smooth shiney shanks!



I was too.....for a number of years!!! But I wanted a change!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Ame - Oooo . . . I like the idea of having two e-rings to switch in and out!! That means less wear and tear (not that your rings have undergone any ) but I agree that once you have an amazing center stone, all you have to do is switch it up with the settings and it's like having a brand new ring!!!

I'm sorry that you still feel that way about your ring.  Hopefully looking at the beauty of your diamond set in your gorgeous setting will ease the feelings you have towards it.  It's like the phrase "guns don't kill people, people kill people" - it wasn't your setting that gave you grief but the people behind it!!

whoops - tPF is a bad, bad, bad place!!!  I have an immense wishlist now.  My DF mentioned that in the beginning when we first started dating (I wasn't on tPF that much) I wasn't "into jewelry" but now I'm a total jewelry fiend.  I felt a little bad when I heard him say that but he has to understand that people evolve!  tPF just accelerated the inevitable 

Contessa - Change is always good!  I think it keeps things spicy!  I'm sure your new setting will satiate your desire for a loong long time!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm the same, Khol - I was in Florida just last week and realized it was EXACTLY 2 years since I first found TPF on a hunt for a "turquoise clover bracelet" (which ended up being Van Cleef of course, a name I'd never heard of! LOL)... before then I had a lovely e-ring and some Tiffany silver pieces ... I SHUDDER to think how much damage I've done since being on this forum!!! When I walked into the VCA boutique and inquired, the single motif pendant ($1500) from VCA gave me STICKER SHOCK. And you know what I've been up to since then!!! God, so bad... I BLAME YOU ALL!!!


----------



## louboutin linda

Hi Kohl, may I just say your ring is absolutely beautiful (not that you haven't been told that at least a hundred time before judging by the length of this thread). After browsing the Tiffany website I did a google search for the Tiffany Soleste and this thread came up. I was actually looking for the soleste ring with the clear diamond in the centre but your ring is stunning - much more individual. The soleste doesn't even come with a yellow centre in the UK (I am from Northern Ireland) - I will have to make a trip to Tiffany to investigate when I visit Florida in August (plus Tiffany is waaaay more expensive in the UK). Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for posting all the beautiful pictures of your ring.

PS after I was looking at your thread I had a look around PurseForum and decided to register


----------



## whoops

louboutin linda said:


> Hi Kohl, may I just say your ring is absolutely beautiful (not that you haven't been told that at least a hundred time before judging by the length of this thread). After browsing the Tiffany website I did a google search for the Tiffany Soleste and this thread came up. I was actually looking for the soleste ring with the clear diamond in the centre but your ring is stunning - much more individual. The soleste doesn't even come with a yellow centre in the UK (I am from Northern Ireland) - I will have to make a trip to Tiffany to investigate when I visit Florida in August (plus Tiffany is waaaay more expensive in the UK). Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for posting all the beautiful pictures of your ring.
> 
> PS after I was looking at your thread I had a look around PurseForum and decided to register



Welcome to tpf! Here is a link to another post white sola http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/white-diamond-sola-tiffany-ring-655624.html


----------



## tiffanylove

That is GORGEOUS!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Very pretty!


----------



## kohl_mascara

louboutin linda said:


> Hi Kohl, may I just say your ring is absolutely beautiful (not that you haven't been told that at least a hundred time before judging by the length of this thread). After browsing the Tiffany website I did a google search for the Tiffany Soleste and this thread came up. I was actually looking for the soleste ring with the clear diamond in the centre but your ring is stunning - much more individual. The soleste doesn't even come with a yellow centre in the UK (I am from Northern Ireland) - I will have to make a trip to Tiffany to investigate when I visit Florida in August (plus Tiffany is waaaay more expensive in the UK). Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for posting all the beautiful pictures of your ring.
> 
> PS after I was looking at your thread I had a look around PurseForum and decided to register



Thank you so much louboutin linda!!   You are too sweet and I am so glad you found this thread helpful.  In addition to being so long and muddled, I've changed rings about 3-4 times, so the thread can be a bit confusing  but I'm glad you're looking into the soleste. It is such a beautiful ring and so amazingly done!! I can see you're a savvy shopper since it's a really good thing to know that Tiffany is cheaper here in the US  so I hope you get your ring during your visit!  Welcome to tPF; I am very flattered that this thread convinced you to join!  This is a very, very dangerous place for your bank account!! 



whoops said:


> Welcome to tpf! Here is a link to another post white sola http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/white-diamond-sola-tiffany-ring-655624.html



Thanks whoops!!!    Hope you had a wonderful bday!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

DF and I finally picked up our wedding bands.  I know this thread is so long and convoluted (due to many exchanges and a lot of chit-chat) but since it goes with the Soleste, I think it belongs in this thread!  

We decided on the plain yg bezet ring.  I know I will probably get a lot of "???" reactions and mixed reviews on this decision, but my mom thought the combination was pretty (and we all know Mom's word is gold!). I felt the plain band really complemented and enhanced the yellow diamond without distracting from the e-ring overall.  I already felt the soleste was totally blinged out enough that I didn't need to get a matching micropave diamond eternity band.


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> DF and I finally picked up our wedding bands.  I know this thread is so long and convoluted (due to many exchanges and a lot of chit-chat) but since it goes with the Soleste, I think it belongs in this thread!
> 
> We decided on the plain yg bezet ring.  I know I will probably get a lot of "???" reactions and mixed reviews on this decision, but my mom thought the combination was pretty (and we all know Mom's word is gold!). I felt the plain band really complemented and enhanced the yellow diamond without distracting from the e-ring overall.  I already felt the soleste was totally blinged out enough that I didn't need to get a matching micropave diamond eternity band.


 LOve it! The YG makes the pave diamonds pop! I probally would of done the same thing. Ties in nice with your love bracelet too. I love YG and diamonds. This is a great look and very unique!


----------



## akkmv

i loooooove it! Congrats!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> LOve it! The YG makes the pave diamonds pop! I probally would of done the same thing. Ties in nice with your love bracelet too. I love YG and diamonds. This is a great look and very unique!



Thanks so much! I was almost afraid to post pics because I thought it would receive negative press haha. But I realized I didn't care if other people liked it or not because I love it! I am really loving the combo and I agree it goes well with my other yg jewelry. Thanks for backing up my decision haha!

Thanks akkmv!


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks so much! I was almost afraid to post pics because I thought it would receive negative press haha. But I realized I didn't care if other people liked it or not because I love it! I am really loving the combo and I agree it goes well with my other yg jewelry. Thanks for backing up my decision haha!
> 
> Thanks akkmv!


 
I have been wearing my yellow gold Cartier  love ring with my E ring and diamond eternity band. I love all 3 together. It looks different, is my unique style. I love YG and I love to mix them up. Everyone does the same metals. I LOVE the contrast! I really would of done the same thing. It highlights the diamonds more and make the Sola shine so bright. It is simple , yet glam and bling at the same time. Perfect choice!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kohl, can you post of pic of the band by itself?  Is it just a plain band, no diamonds?  How many millimeters?  I *think* I am very excited by this decision, but I just want to make sure I understand what I'm seeing!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> Kohl, can you post of pic of the band by itself?  Is it just a plain band, no diamonds?  How many millimeters?  I *think* I am very excited by this decision, but I just want to make sure I understand what I'm seeing!!!



Hehe okay I will when I go home! It is very slim...1.7mm plain yg band with no diamonds. It is a little rounded for comfort.


----------



## pandapharm

kohl_mascara said:


> DF and I finally picked up our wedding bands.  I know this thread is so long and convoluted (due to many exchanges and a lot of chit-chat) but since it goes with the Soleste, I think it belongs in this thread!
> 
> We decided on the plain yg bezet ring.  I know I will probably get a lot of "???" reactions and mixed reviews on this decision, but my mom thought the combination was pretty (and we all know Mom's word is gold!). I felt the plain band really complemented and enhanced the yellow diamond without distracting from the e-ring overall.  I already felt the soleste was totally blinged out enough that I didn't need to get a matching micropave diamond eternity band.



It looks great!! I don't think mixing metals is considered such a bad thing anymore...and I think it really only works because of your yellow diamond. It definitely brings out the beauty of the diamond without taking it away!! Congrats and beautiful ring if I haven't already told you so (I have merely stalked this thread here and there since I first joined )


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yay!  I think that is a wonderful decision.   A YG plain band is completely timeless.  I have the exact same wedding band that my Mom and Grandmother had.  Love that!  I will admit that I want the blingy eternity band for our 10th anniversary next year, but I love the simplicity and elegance of exchanging a ring on your wedding day that is an unbroken circle.


----------



## whoops

I love the combo! It's simple and let's the soleste shine! Perfect!!!! And you can keep it on all the time.

Love it!


----------



## supersaucy

I'm loving the combination! The YG complements the yellow of the diamond.


----------



## dontsaycovet

An elegant choice, love the way they look so natural together. 

Picked up my ring today too after a long wait.  Keep staring at my hand now...


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

OMG that's all I can say. Love it.


----------



## Jujuma

I think it's a very good combo, but i'm partial. A couple years ago I had my yg solitaire redone into a platinum 3 stone ring. Now I wear, in order wg diamond band(family history, probably least fav of the 4 I wear), yg thin original wedding band, new 3 stone ring, and plain diamond band(special meaning between husband and me). I love how the yg sets off the three stone ring and makes it stand out. When I redid my ring I didn't want to trade up my diamond because we got engaged and married very young and my husband worked all summer to earn money for that diamond(his mother almost klled him at the time, LOL) and I could never get rid of it. I love how your plain band sets off your ring. As you get older if you ever want another band you always have the option of moving what you have now to your right hand and getting a juicy diamond band for your left hand. Just thinking ahead for you.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you everyone!! I am very happy with the decision. It was something totally opposite what I wanted before, but after trying micropave band, diamond band, eternity band, etc, the more bored and lost the band looked.  When I tried this combo on, I was very surprised and the image stuck with me since.  I really love it!!

dontsaycovet - let me see, let me see!

Jujuma - your story is so sweet!!! Do you have a picture of your set?  I would love to see it, it sounds so amazing!!  I think one day I may get a thin diamond eternity band to pair with the plain yg band so I can wear them stacked when I don't want to wear my e-ring, but that won't be for a while!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Really pretty!!!!!!!! You know Princess Kate has a plain gold band and that that's the tradition in the royal family right? You made a decision worthy of a princess!  I totally agree - it lets the soleste shine while picking up the yellow - LOVELY!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you jen!!!  I didn't know that kate got a plain gold band! I was very much inspired by lanasyogamama and her set. I never thought mine would look good with a yg band until I tried it on.  It was love as first sight!  My mom even asked me why I wasn't wearing it at dinner today (she's a fan!), and I was like "uh because I'm not married yet??" LOL.


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG!


----------



## alessia70

omg, your set is so gorgeous that i'm rethinking my set!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I LOVE IT *kohl*!!
Excellent choice!  I mix metals all the time and love the contrasting colours. With yours, it actually complements your e-ring! Gorgeous!


----------



## brulee

I love your wedding band choice! It looks so elegant and classy next to your engagement ring.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you everyone!  I am so glad you stylish ladies like my wedding band choice!


----------



## ame

Yknow, I love it! I almost wonder if you shouldn't get a 2nd of the same band and sandwich your e-ring!  Is that the 1.7mm bezet or the 2.6mm one?


----------



## Contessa

Late to the party as usual 

Kohl, love the choice and the band compliments the prongs on the Soleste. Very clever!

And what's this I hear about a Love Bracelet?????


----------



## mikimoto007

That is such an awesome combination. 

Does anyone know if they plan to do the soleste/sola with other stones? For example, would they do a sapphire with a double halo or something?


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> Late to the party as usual
> 
> Kohl, love the choice and the band compliments the prongs on the Soleste. Very clever!
> 
> And what's this I hear about a Love Bracelet?????



You are missing out! Goodness! Tt rolex with YG love paired with soleste and thin YG wedding band and a touch of VCA.... It sounds like a decadent dessert for your arms!

Kohl is just drowning in dream jewelry. I'm so envious!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps is it from Tiffany's?


----------



## Contessa

whoops said:


> You are missing out! Goodness! Tt rolex with YG love paired with soleste and thin YG wedding band and a touch of VCA.... It sounds like a decadent dessert for your arms!
> 
> Kohl is just drowning in dream jewelry. I'm so envious!


 
Wow.......you better catch up Whoops! 

Newest additions for me are my halo'd studs & I got DH a gorgeous 8mm band in Titanium. Has a simple design, yet remains classy & cool. I'm already thinking ahead to Christmas though.......LOL


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> Wow.......you better catch up Whoops!
> 
> Newest additions for me are my halo'd studs & I got DH a gorgeous 8mm band in Titanium. Has a simple design, yet remains classy & cool. I'm already thinking ahead to Christmas though.......LOL



I wish! But when I think about it, I don't even think as much as I think I do. If I did I would have already caved because I'm so impulsive when I fall in love with things. Who knows? I think I need to try it on again. But with wedding in two months I need to get myself into focused wedding mode... DF and I are slacking... 

8mm? Wow! That's a thick band.


----------



## Contessa

whoops said:


> I wish! But when I think about it, I don't even think as much as I think I do. If I did I would have already caved because I'm so impulsive when I fall in love with things. Who knows? I think I need to try it on again. But with wedding in two months I need to get myself into focused wedding mode... DF and I are slacking...
> 
> 8mm? Wow! That's a thick band.


 
The crazy thing is we all love the things we don't really "need" 

8mm isn't too wide. He's got long fingers and very masculine hands, so anything narrow would look ridiculous and too feminine.


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> The crazy thing is we all love the things we don't really "need"
> 
> 8mm isn't too wide. He's got long fingers and very masculine hands, so anything narrow would look ridiculous and too feminine.



And tpf doesn't help any. Haha

You're right! I just thought about my dads giant mammoth hands and realized he would probably wear a similar size or bigger. His fingers are sized like my big toe. Haha DF is opposite. Smaller shorter but thick hands so he will have a 5mm. But I think it's still larger than most of his friends.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ame said:


> Yknow, I love it! I almost wonder if you shouldn't get a 2nd of the same band and sandwich your e-ring!  Is that the 1.7mm bezet or the 2.6mm one?



oo sandwich!  It didn't occur to me! You come up with the best suggestions.   I might have to try it out! We were rushing to buy before the increase so I didn't explore too many options. I tried the metro + bezet + soleste option but only liked it with the plain band. BTW I got the 1.7mm bezet.  



Contessa said:


> Late to the party as usual
> 
> Kohl, love the choice and the band compliments the prongs on the Soleste. Very clever!
> 
> And what's this I hear about a Love Bracelet?????



Haha yes, I got a love . Thanks contessa!  i"m so glad you like it! Your opinion means a lot to me. And I want to see pics of your new earrings!

Jen - yes it's the yg 1.7 mm bezet from Tiffany!


----------



## kohl_mascara

mikimoto007 said:


> That is such an awesome combination.
> 
> Does anyone know if they plan to do the soleste/sola with other stones? For example, would they do a sapphire with a double halo or something?



They have the round soleste with double halo in aquamarine, Tanzanite and rubellite as I've seen. They may be making more. I don't think they will make gemstone cushion solestes because they look too much like the legacy line


----------



## ame

Yea I like the idea of a  2nd thin band to make a sparkle sandwich. I don't know what percet increase that band suffered but hopefully something not too outrageous


----------



## mikimoto007

kohl_mascara said:


> They have the round soleste with double halo in aquamarine, Tanzanite and rubellite as I've seen. They may be making more. I don't think they will make gemstone cushion solestes because they look too much like the legacy line


 
Thanks, I didn't realise they made it with other stones. Does that apply to the pendant as well? 
Yeah, it might look too much like legacy at first glance. But I'm crazy and the soleste and somehow the legacy setting doesn't do it for me - although its still pretty. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

I didn't expect to like it because I'm not a fan of YG but I can't help myself, its gorgeous! Its like they were made for each other. I can't decide whether the stone enhances the ring or the ring enhances the stone. I agree that a diamond band would have been distracting to that beautiful yellow diamond. Great choice, I absolutely love it!! Congrats! ...And whens the big day? (When do you get to wear it full time?)


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen said:


> Really pretty!!!!!!!! You know Princess Kate has a plain gold band and that that's the tradition in the royal family right? You made a decision worthy of a princess!  I totally agree - it lets the soleste shine while picking up the yellow - LOVELY!



I meant to mention this too!  Catherine has a YG band SO similar to yours with her ER!  I LOOOOOOOOOOVE that.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ame - Not sure. . .I might go no brand name for the thin eternity band. I think in the occasion that I don't wear my e-ring, I think the yg stacked with the eternity would look beautiful together.  I have been frequenting the celeb forum and I love the way some of the ladies stack their bands together instead of wearing their e-rings. 

mikmoto - don't think they make gemstone soleste pedants, only the diamond one.

acrowcounted - Thank you!!  I am really happy the two go together so well.  I've always wanted something in yellow gold but micropave diamond settings don't look the best set in yg. Wg and platinum really enhance and are the best medium for such a design. So even though the yellow diamond is set in yg, the tiny diamonds around it are set in platinum so I still lose the yg look I was going for. Also, we haven't set a date yet!  We are going to a venue this weekend to view a wedding and reception room.  Hopefully it's a winner 

lanasyogamama - I have to see pics!  I totally missed that.  I can only imagine how pretty her sapphire ring will look with it!  I think sapphires and yg are such a lovely combo. . .reminds me of UCLA (blue and gold) lol.


----------



## marialc121

I love that idea of having a thin eternity band + bezet + soleste since I'm doing the same with my e-ring with the Perlee and the micropave band as well.  I guess I'm partially biased.    My DF also considered that at times it may not be suitable for me to wear the e-ring (i.e. on vacation), so he got me the Perlee to wear together with the wedding band.  That will work great in your case too.  Anyhow, your set right now is beautiful!


----------



## ame

I would see if you can get the shank of your e-ring copied somewhere--like as identically as possible, so that it matches.


----------



## mayajuliana

It's so elegant and gorgeous!


----------



## Contessa

mayajuliana said:


> It's so elegant and gorgeous!



Hello Stranger!!


----------



## SunshineonMe

It's beautiful! Wishing you a wonderful joyous marriage!


----------



## skphotoimages

KOHL...I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the plain YG band!!!!!  AWESOME choice!


----------



## lubird217

Kohl I love your decision. You really have a lovely wedding set that is beautiful and unique. I'm so happy for you! I love YG and it combines so well with the yellow diamond.

I knew your whole watch/love/wedding set combo would be to die for! You certainly didn't disappoint. 

I'm responding to emails and trying to catch up on things I've missed in the last few days and I'm seeing the new love. I can't get over how shiny and new it is. I hope you keep it pristine until the wedding! Then bang it up and wear it with all the love you want


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

kohl_mascara said:


> DF and I finally picked up our wedding bands.  I know this thread is so long and convoluted (due to many exchanges and a lot of chit-chat) but since it goes with the Soleste, I think it belongs in this thread!
> 
> We decided on the plain yg bezet ring.  I know I will probably get a lot of "???" reactions and mixed reviews on this decision, but my mom thought the combination was pretty (and we all know Mom's word is gold!). I felt the plain band really complemented and enhanced the yellow diamond without distracting from the e-ring overall.  I already felt the soleste was totally blinged out enough that I didn't need to get a matching micropave diamond eternity band.



SO gorg Kohl!!  Now we're wedding band twins!  I have the platinum Bezet and will be stacking with the YG and RG bands (in just under 1 month -ahhh!!).  Isn't the Bezet so comfy!?  I loveee it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

SunshineonMe said:


> It's beautiful! Wishing you a wonderful joyous marriage!


 
Thank you!!! 



skphotoimages said:


> KOHL...I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the plain YG band!!!!! AWESOME choice!


 
Aww thank you skphoto!!  It means a lot to me coming from you 



lubird217 said:


> Kohl I love your decision. You really have a lovely wedding set that is beautiful and unique. I'm so happy for you! I love YG and it combines so well with the yellow diamond.
> 
> I knew your whole watch/love/wedding set combo would be to die for! You certainly didn't disappoint.
> 
> I'm responding to emails and trying to catch up on things I've missed in the last few days and I'm seeing the new love. I can't get over how shiny and new it is. I hope you keep it pristine until the wedding! Then bang it up and wear it with all the love you want


 
Thank you lubird!!  You are the sweetest!  I am so glad that you love the wedding set as much as I do . I was afraid the yg would be a strange contrast but it ended up being just right!  Also, I'll try not to bang up the love tooooo much  but it's hard not to! It's very stiff and gets hit on the desk alot when I type - even when I push it up as far as it will go on my arm!! I don't know how I will feel when it gets its patina - I love how luxurious and shiny it looks now but I am against buffing unnecessarily because it shaves off metal. .. and that's money!  haha 



Shopaholic_Tasha said:


> SO gorg Kohl!! Now we're wedding band twins!  I have the platinum Bezet and will be stacking with the YG and RG bands (in just under 1 month -ahhh!!). Isn't the Bezet so comfy!? I loveee it!


 
Congrats Tasha!!! It's so exciting how your wedding is coming up so fast!!!  Great minds think alike   I love the pairing of plain band + ornate settings.  I also love the idea of you stacking the three diff colors together. . .you're creating your own trinity ring!  It is super comfy - one of the reasons why I chose it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Wow!  Stunning wedding set!  I think it is perfect.


----------



## Missrocks

No wonder this thread is getting so much attention- your ring is gorgeous! I love that you choose something so unique!


----------



## swisshera

Congrats - and BEAUTIFUL RING! you are a lucky woman!


----------



## chanel-girl

It's beautiful! Congrats & Enjoy it!!


----------



## akimoto

What a gorgeous combination! It's perfect, I luv it!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

wow this was a fun read.  it has lots of twists and turns and of course the fairy tale ending.  the ring is stunning, stunning, stunning!!!  congrats to you and your fiance.  

i think i'm going to go take a nap.  i'm exhausted now


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you everyone! Your comments are so sweet! I know the thread is complicated and so so long...sorry about that ush:

I've been wearing my ring nonstop since I was engaged and everytime I look at it my heart flutters! I get so many compliments on it, it and my DF make me so happy


----------



## Eva14

Kohl, your ring is truly one of the most beautiful I have ever seen! I LOVE the Soleste!

I would like to get one, but depending on the price, I don't think I could go past much more than half a carat. You posted rings that had a center stone of .60 and .68, if I remember correctly. I think I might be able to afford that. I don't want to go too small.

Does anyone know the current prices for the smaller center stone Solestes? Are they even available? (I did call Tiffany's customer service a few month ago and spoke with a diamond expert, but at that time they didn't have anything in stock for less than 30k, for the YD ones, at least.)

I see on Tiffany's website a .70 yellow diamond Soleste for $12,100, but with sales tax, that will be over 13k. I still can't decide what to do.

Does anyone know if a half carat Soleste looks fine, given the double halo?

Thanks,
Eva


----------



## Eva14

Kohl, I just wanted to tell you that I think your ring looks perfect! I'd love to get a Tiffany Sola yellow diamond ring in a similar carat size. Prices have already gone up quite a bit from when you got your ring, and that was only a year and a half ago, right? Oh well, I guess I shouldn't wait too long.

I hope that a half carat Soleste looks okay, because I'm not sure if I can afford much more than that.

Many congratulations on your engagement! That ring looks perfect on your finger. Thanks for your many informative posts and photos.

Eva


----------



## beachy10

Eva14 said:


> Kohl, your ring is truly one of the most beautiful I have ever seen! I LOVE the Soleste!
> 
> I would like to get one, but depending on the price, I don't think I could go past much more than half a carat. You posted rings that had a center stone of .60 and .68, if I remember correctly. I think I might be able to afford that. I don't want to go too small.
> 
> Does anyone know the current prices for the smaller center stone Solestes? Are they even available? (I did call Tiffany's customer service a few month ago and spoke with a diamond expert, but at that time they didn't have anything in stock for less than 30k, for the YD ones, at least.)
> 
> I see on Tiffany's website a .70 yellow diamond Soleste for $12,100, but with sales tax, that will be over 13k. I still can't decide what to do.
> 
> Does anyone know if a half carat Soleste looks fine, given the double halo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eva


 
I would think the .50 would still be nice given it has the double halo. I guess it just depends how big your fingers are and what kind of look you are going for.
You really have to try them on.


----------



## ainne

soooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it and i want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs442

Kohl,

Do you still have your ring?


----------

